# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  دعوة لمدارسة منظومة ابن أبي العز في السيرة

## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
الحمد لله القدير الباري

 

ثم صلاته على المختار




*((الْحَمْدُ))** هُوَ: الثَّنَاءُ بِالْقَوْلِ عَلَى الْمَحْمُودِ بِصِفَاتِهِ اللَّازِمَةِ وَالْمُتَعَدِّي  َةِ.*
*و(الألف) و(اللام) في قوله: (الحمد) للاستغراق، فتكون مستغرقة لجميع أنواع الحمد؛ فالله سبحانه وتعالى هو الذي له الحمد كله، وله الحمد المطلق، وأما المخلوق فلا يحمد إلا حمدًا خاصًا؛ فتقول: أحمد فلانًا على كذا وكذا، ولا تقول: لفلان الحمد.*
*و(اللام) في قوله: (لله) هي لام الاستحقاق؛ أي: هو سبحانه المستحق للحمد المطلق لا أحد سواه.
**و((القديم))؛** هو المتقدم على غيره.([1])*
*وهو ليس من أسماء الله تعالى؛ وإنما يطلق من باب الإخبار؛ والمراد به: الأول الذي ليس قبله شيء.*
*قال صاحب النظم رحمه الله في ((شرح الطحاوية)):*
*((وَأَمَّا إِدْخَالُ الْقَدِيمِ فِي أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى، فَهُوَ مَشْهُورٌ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ، وَقَدْ أَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ السَّلَفِ وَالْخَلَفِ، مِنْهُمُ ابْنُ حَزْمٍ.*
*وَلَا رَيْبَ أَنَّهُ إِذَا كَانَ مُسْتَعْمَلًا فِي نَفْسِ التَّقَدُّمِ، فَإِنَّ مَا تَقَدَّمَ عَلَى الْحَوَادِثِ كُلِّهَا فَهُوَ أَحَقُّ بِالتَّقَدُّمِ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ، لَكِنَّ أَسْمَاءَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى هِيَ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى الَّتِي تَدُلُّ عَلَى خُصُوصِ مَا يُمْدَحُ بِهِ، وَالتَّقَدُّمُ فِي اللُّغَةِ مُطْلَقٌ لَا يَخْتَصُّ بِالتَّقَدُّمِ عَلَى الْحَوَادِثِ كُلِّهَا، فَلَا يَكُونُ مِنَ الْأَسْمَاءِ الْحُسْنَى، وَجَاءَ الشَّرْعُ بِاسْمِهِ الْأَوَّلِ، وَهُوَ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ الْقَدِيمِ، لِأَنَّهُ يُشْعِرُ بِأَنَّ مَا بَعْدَهُ آيِلٌ إِلَيْهِ وَتَابِعٌ لَهُ، بِخِلَافِ الْقَدِيمِ، وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى لَا الْحَسَنَةُ([2]))).*
*و((الباري))؛** مِنْ أسماء الله الحسنى، ودليله قوله تعالى: (*هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخالِقُ الْبارِئُ) الحشر: 24*.*
*ومعناه: الْمُوجِدُ مِنْ عَدَمٍ على غير مثال سابق.*
*قوله:* *((ثُمَّ صَلَاتُهُ عَلَى الْمُخْتَارِ))؛** قال البخاري رحمه الله: ((قَالَ أَبُو العَالِيَةِ: صَلاَةُ اللَّهِ: ثَنَاؤُهُ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ المَلاَئِكَةِ([3]))).*
*وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ: إنَّ الصَّلَاةَ مِنَ الله عَلَى النَّبِي بِمَعْنَى الرَّحْمَةِ أَوِ الْبَرَكَةِ فمُتَعَقَّبٌ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَايَرَ بَيْنَ الصَّلَاةِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ فِي قَوْلِهِ: (*أُولئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَواتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ )البقرة: 157 *. وَكَذَلِكَ فَهِمَ الصَّحَابَةُ الْمُغَايَرَةَ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: (*صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا) الأحزاب: 56 *. حَتَّى سَأَلُوا عَنْ كَيْفِيَّةِ الصَّلَاةِ مَعَ تَقَدُّمِ ذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَةِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ فِي تَعْلِيمِ السَّلَامِ؛ حَيْثُ جَاءَ بِلَفْظِ "السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ" وَأَقَرَّهُمُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَوْ كَانَتِ الصَّلَاةُ بِمَعْنَى الرَّحْمَةِ أَوِ الْبَرَكَةِ لَقَالَ لَهُمْ: قَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ ذَلِكَ فِي السَّلَامِ([4]).*
*وقال ابن حجر رحمه الله: ((وَأَوْلَى الْأَقْوَالِ: مَا تَقَدَّمَ عَنْ أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ؛ أَنَّ مَعْنَى صَلَاةِ اللَّهِ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ: ثَنَاؤُهُ عَلَيْهِ وَتَعْظِيمُهُ، وَصَلَاةُ الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ عَلَيْهِ: طَلَبُ ذَلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى([5]))).*
*قال أيضًا: ((وَمَا تَقَدَّمَ عَنْ أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ أَظْهَرُ؛ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْصُلُ بِهِ اسْتِعْمَالُ لَفْظِ الصَّلَاةِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَإِلَى مَلَائِكَتِهِ وَإِلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْمَأْمُورِينَ بِذَلِكَ بِمَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ([6])، وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ أَنَّهُ لَا خِلَافَ فِي جَوَازِ التَّرَحُّمِ عَلَى غَيْرِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي جَوَازِ الصَّلَاةِ عَلَى غَيْرِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَلَوْ كَانَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِنَا: "اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ": اللَّهُمَّ ارْحَمْ مُحَمَّدًا، أَوْ تَرَحَّمْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ لَجَازَ لِغَيْرِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ([7]))).*
*قوله:* *((الْمُخْتَارِ))؛* *لِأَنَّ الله تعالى اختاره صلى الله عليه وسلم واصطفاه مِنْ بيْنِ سائر الخلق نبيًّا ورسولًا وخاتمًا للنَّبِيِّينَ.*

[1])) ((شرح الطحاوية)) لابن أبي العز، (78).

[2])) السابق.

[3])) ((صحيح البخاري)) مع ((فتح الباري)) (8/ 392).

[4])) انظر: ((فتح الباري)) (11/ 160).

[5])) السابق.

[6])) أي: بمعنى الثناء مِنَ الله، وطلب الثناء مِنَ الملائكة والمؤمنين. 

[7])) السابق (11/ 161).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:*
وَبَعْدُ هَاكَ سِيرَةَ الرَّسُولِ

 

مَنْظُومَةً مُوجَزَةَ الفُصُولِ




*هاك؛ أي: خذ منظومة مختصرة في سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*قوله:* 
مولده في عاشر الفضيل


ربيع الأول عام الفيل



لكنما المشهور ثاني عشره 

 

في يوم الاثنين طلوع فجره

 


ووافق العشرين من نيسانا

 

.   .   .   .   .   .   .  




















*تكلم صاحب النظم رحمه الله في هذه الأبيات عن تاريخ مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وهناك شبه اتفاق بين المؤرخين على عام مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد عام الفيل.*
*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:*
*((لَا خِلَافَ أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِجَوْفِ مَكَّةَ، وَأَنَّ مَوْلِدَهُ كَانَ عَامَ الْفِيلِ([1]))).*
*وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله:*
*((قَالَ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ: وَكَانَ مَوْلِدُهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ عَامَ الْفِيلِ([2])، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ عَنِ الْجُمْهُورِ، قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ الْحِزَامِيُّ: وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَا يَشُكُّ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُلَمَائِنَا أَنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ وُلِدَ عَامَ الْفِيلِ([3]))).*
*وقد ورد ما يدل على ذلك؛ فَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ:*
*«وُلِدَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَامَ الْفِيلِ([4])».*
*وَعَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ مَخْرَمَةَ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: «وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَامَ الْفِيلِ، فَنَحْنُ لِدَانِ، وُلِدْنَا مَوْلِدًا وَاحِدًا([5])».*
*وكان ذلك موافقًا يوم الاثنين؛ فَعَنْ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سُئِلَ عَنْ صَوْمِ يَوْمِ الِاثْنَيْنِ؟ فَقَالَ: «ذَاكَ يَوْمٌ وُلِدْتُّ فِيهِ، وَيَوْمٌ بُعِثْتُ أَوْ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيَّ فِيهِ([6])»**.*
*واختلف في تاريخ يوم ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فقيل: يوم العاشر من ربيع الأول، وقيل: في الثاني عشر منه، كما ذكر الناظم، وقيل: في يوم الثامن منه، وغير ذلك.*
*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في يوم ولادته:*
*((ثُمَّ الْجُمْهُورُ عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ فِي شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ فَقِيلَ: لِلَيْلَتَيْنِ خَلَتَا مِنْهُ؛ قَالَهُ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي ((الِاسْتِيعَابِ  ))، وَرَوَاهُ الْوَاقِدِيُّ عَنْ أَبِي مَعْشَرٍ نَجِيحِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْمَدَنِيِّ، وَقِيلَ: لِثَمَانٍ خَلَوْنَ مِنْهُ؛ حَكَاهُ الْحُمَيْدِيُّ عَنِ ابْنِ حَزْمٍ، وَرَوَاهُ مَالِكٌ وَعُقَيْلٌ وَيُونُسُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ وَغَيْرُهُمْ عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ، وَنَقَلَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ التَّارِيخِ أَنَّهُمْ صَحَّحُوهُ، وَقَطَعَ بِهِ الْحَافِظُ الْكَبِيرُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الْخُوَارِزْمِي  ُّ، وَرَجَّحَهُ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْخَطَّابِ ابْنُ دِحْيَةَ فِي كِتَابِهِ ((التَّنْوِيرِ فِي مَوْلِدِ الْبَشِيرِ النَّذِيرِ)).*
*وَقِيلَ: لِعَشْرٍ خَلَوْنَ مِنْهُ نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ دِحْيَةَ فِي كِتَابِهِ، وَرَوَاهُ ابْنُ عَسَاكِرَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْبَاقِرِ، وَرَوَاهُ مُجَالِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ كَمَا مَرَّ.*
*وَقِيلَ: لِثِنْتَيْ عَشْرَةَ خَلَتْ مِنْهُ؛ نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ، وَرَوَاهُ ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ فِي ((مُصَنَّفِهِ))، عَنْ عَفَّانَ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ مِينَا عَنْ جَابِرٍ، وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُمَا قَالَا: «وُلِدَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَامَ الْفِيلِ يَوْمَ الِاثْنَيْنِ الثَّانِي عَشَرَ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ، وَفِيهِ بُعِثُ، وَفِيهِ عُرِجَ بِهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَفِيهِ هَاجَرَ، وَفِيهِ مَاتَ»، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ. وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.*
*وَقِيلَ: لِسَبْعِ عَشْرَةَ خَلَتْ مِنْهُ كَمَا نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ دِحْيَةَ عَنْ بَعْضِ الشِّيعَةِ.*
*وَقِيلَ: لِثَمَانٍ بَقِينَ مِنْهُ؛ نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ دِحْيَةَ مِنْ خَطِّ الْوَزِيرِ أَبِي رَافِعٍ ابْنِ الْحَافِظِ أَبِي مُحَمَّدِ ابْنِ حَزْمٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَالصَّحِيحُ** عَنِ ابْنِ حَزْمٍ: الْأَوَّلُ; أَنَّهُ لِثَمَانٍ مَضَيْنَ مِنْهُ؛ كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ الْحُمَيْدِيُّ وَهُوَ أَثْبَتُ.*
*وَالْقَوْلُ الثَّانِي; أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ فِي رَمَضَانَ؛ نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ عَنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ بَكَّارٍ، وَهُوَ قَوْلٌ غَرِيبٌ جِدًّا وَكَانَ مُسْتَنَدُهُ أَنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ فِي رَمَضَانَ بِلَا خِلَافٍ، وَذَلِكَ عَلَى رَأْسِ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً مِنْ عُمُرِهِ فَيَكُونُ مَوْلِدُهُ فِي رَمَضَانَ، وَهَذَا فِيهِ نَظَرٌ. وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ([7])))ا ه.*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله:*
*((وأما تاريخ يوم الولادة؛ فقد ذُكر فيه وفي شَهْره أقوال ذكرها ابن كثير في الأصل، وكلها معلقة ــ بدون أسانيد ــ يمكن النظر فيها ووزنها بميزان علم مصطلح الحديث؛ إلا قول من قال: إنه في الثامن من ربيع الأول. فإنه رواه مالك وغيره بالسند الصحيح عن محمد بن جبير بن مُطعِم، وهو تابعي جليل، ولعله لذلك صحح هذا القول أصحاب التاريخ واعتمدوه، وقطع به الحافظ الكبير محمد بن موسى الخوارزمي، ورجحه أبو الخطاب بن دحية، والجمهور على أنه في الثاني عشر منه، والله أعلم([8])))ا ه.*
*ووافق ذلك التاريخ العشرين من نيسان من الشهور الشمسية.*
*قال السهيلي رحمه الله:*
*((وَأَهْلُ الْحِسَابِ يَقُولُونَ: وَافَقَ مَوْلِدُهُ مِنَ الشّهُورِ الشّمْسِيَّةِ نَيْسَانَ، فَكَانَتْ لِعِشْرِينَ مَضَتْ مِنْهُ))ا ه.*
*ونيسان هو الشهر الرابع من الشهور الشمسية، وهو شهر إبريل.*
[1])) ((زاد المعاد)) (1/ 74).

[2])) انظر ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 158).

[3])) ))البداية والنهاية)) (3/ 377) ط. هجر.

[4])) أخرجه الحاكم في «المستدرك» (4180) وقال: صحيح علىٰ شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه، وابن سعد في «الطبقات» (1/101)، والضياء في ((المختارة)) (348)، وصححه الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة» (3152).

[5])) أخرجه أحمد في ((المسند)) (17891)، والحاكم في ((المستدرك)) (4183)، وأبو نعيم في ((الدلائل)) (85)، والبيهقي في ((الدلائل)) (1/ 76)، وصححه الألباني في ((الصحيحة)) (3152).
وسمي بعام الفيل لوقوع حادثة الفيل المشهورة فيه، والتي قاد فيها أبرهة الأشرم ابن الصباح الحبشي، نائب النجاشي علىٰ اليمن، بفيله العظيم جيشه العرمرم لهدم الكعبة المشرفة بيت الله الحرام. ولكن هيهات هيهات، فما قوة أبرهة بفيله العظيم وجيشه العرمرم الكبير بجوار قوة العلي القدير، إلا كقشة ضعيفة تتقاذفها أمواج عظيمة، بل هي أضعف.
فالله تعالىٰ هو الذي خلقهم وهو الذي أعطاهم هذه القوة فهم لا يعجزونه. فما أن وصل أبرهة إلىٰ وادي محسِّر بين مزدلفة ومني حتىٰ برك الفيل وعجز عن الحركة إلا لوجهة أخرىٰ غير وجهة الكعبة، وهنالك أرسل عليهم رب البيت طيرًا أبابيل ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل فجعلهم كعصف مأكول.
وحكىٰ الله تعالىٰ ما نزل بهم من عذاب في كتابه العزيز فقال: (أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا أَبَابِيلَ تَرْمِيهِمْ بِحِجَارَةٍ مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ فَجَعَلَهُمْ كَعَصْفٍ مَأْكُولٍ ) [الفيل: 1- 5].
*وقال نُفيل بن حبيب حين نزل بهم العذاب:* 
أيـن المفر والإلـه الطالـب


والأشـرم المغلوب غير الغالب



وقد ذكر القصة كاملة الإمام الطبري في تفسير سورة الفيل.
[6])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (1162).

[7])) ((البداية والنهاية)) (3/ 374- 376).

[8])) ((صحيح السيرة النبوية)) (13).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ محمد

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ محمد


وجزاكم مثله دكتور رضا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
.  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .

 

وقبله حين أبيه حانا



*أي: قبل ولادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حَانَ حَيْنُ أبيه؛ أي: أجله.*
*وقد اختلف في وقت وفاة عبد الله والد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فقيل: توفي عبد الله وقد مضى من عمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثمانية وعشرون شهرًا، وقيل: سبعة شهور، وقيل توفي عبد الله والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حمل في بطن أمه؛ وهو الذي رجحه الناظم رحمه الله، وهو الصواب.*
*قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ رحمه الله بعدما ذكر هذا الاختلاف في يوم ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*((وَالأَوَّلُ أَثْبَتُ أَنَّهُ تُوُفِّيَ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَمْلٌ([1]))).*
*وهو ما رجحه محمد بن عمر الواقدي أيضًا([2]).*
*وقال  إسحاق رحمه الله:*
*((ثُمَّ لَمْ يلبثْ عبدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ، أَبُو رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ هَلَكَ، وأمُّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَامِلٌ بِهِ([3]))).*
*وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله:*
*((وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي وَفَاةِ أَبِيهِ عبد الله، هَلْ تُوُفِّيَ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَمْلٌ، أَوْ تُوُفِّيَ بَعْدَ وِلَادَتِهِ؟ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ: أَصَحُّهُمَا: أَنَّهُ تُوُفِّيَ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَمْلٌ([4])))ا ه.*

[1])) ((الطبقات الكبرى)) (1/ 10) ط. صادر.

[2])) انظر: السابق.

[3])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 146).

[4])) ((زاد المعاد)) (1/ 75).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
وبعد عامين غدا فطيما



جاءت به مرضعه سليما


حليمة لأمه وعادت

 

به لأمه كما أرادت


فبعد شهرين انشقاق بطنه

 

وقيل بعد أربع من سنه


*يتكلم الناظم رحمه الله في هذه الأبيات عن قصة رضاع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند حليمة السعدية، ثم عودتها به إلى أمه بعد فطامه، وإرادتها العودة به لَمَّا رأت من البركات التي حلَّتْ عليهم بوجود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بينهم، وموافقة أمه على ذلك، ثم حادثة شق صدره الشريف صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو عند حليمة في بني ساعدة.*
*ولْنترك حليمة رضي الله عنها تحكي لنا تفاصيل القصةكاملة:*
*فعن حليمة رضي الله عنها قالت: خَرَجْتُ فِي نِسْوَةٍ مِنْ بَنِي سَعْدِ بْنِ بَكْرٍ نَلْتَمِسُ الرُّضَعَاءَ بِمَكَّةَ عَلَى أَتَانٍ([1]) لِي قَمْرَاءَ([2]) قَدْ أَذَمَّتْ([3])، فَزَاحَمْتُ بِالرَّكْبِ، قَالَتْ: وَخَرَجْنَا فِي سَنَةٍ شَهْبَاءَ([4]) لَمْ تُبْقِ شَيْئًا وَمَعِي زَوْجِيَ الْحَارِثُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعُزَّى، قَالَتْ: وَمَعَنَا شَارِفٌ لَنَا، وَاللَّهِ إِنْ تَبِضُّ عَلَيْنَا بِقَطْرَةٍ مِنْ لَبَنٍ، وَمَعِي صَبِيٌّ لِي إِنْ نَنَامُ لَيْلَتَنَا مَعَ بُكَائِهِ؛ مَا فِي ثَدْيِي مَا يُغْنِيهِ، وَمَا فِي شَارِفِنَا مِنْ لَبَنٍ نَغْذُوهُ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْنَا مَكَّةَ لَمْ تَبْقَ مِنَّا امْرَأَةٌ إِلَّا عُرِضَ عَلَيْهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَتَأْبَاهُ؛ وَإِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَرْجُو كَرَامَةَ الرَّضَاعَةِ مِنْ وَالِدِ الْمَوْلُودِ، وَكَانَ يَتِيمًا، وَكُنَّا نَقُولُ: يَتِيمًا مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أُمُّهُ بِهِ؟ حَتَّى لَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْ صَوَاحِبِي امْرَأَةٌ إِلَّا أَخَذَتْ صَبِيًّا غَيْرِي، فَكَرِهْتُ أَنْ أَرْجِعَ وَلَمْ آخُذْ شَيْئًا وَقَدْ أَخَذَ صَوَاحِبِي، فَقُلْتُ لِزَوْجِي: وَاللَّهِ لَأَرْجِعَنَّ إِلَى ذَلِكَ الْيَتِيمِ فَلَآخُذَنَّهُ، فَأَتَيْتُهُ، فَأَخَذْتُهُ وَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى رَحْلِي، فَقَالَ زَوْجِي: قَدْ أَخَذْتِيهِ؟ فَقُلْتُ: نَعَمْ وَاللَّهِ، وَذَاكَ أَنِّي لَمْ أَجِدْ غَيْرَهُ، فَقَالَ: قَدْ أَصَبْتِ، فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ فِيهِ خَيْرًا، قَالَتْ: فَوَاللَّهِ مَا هُوَ إِلَّا أَنْ جَعَلْتُهُ فِي حِجْرِي، قَالَتْ: فَأَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ ثَدْيِي بِمَا شَاءَ مِنَ اللَّبَنِ، قَالَتْ: فَشَرِبَ حَتَّى رَوِيَ وَشَرِبَ أَخُوهُ -  تَعْنِي ابْنَهَا - حَتَّى رَوِيَ، وَقَامَ زَوْجِي إِلَى شَارِفِنَا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَإِذَا بِهَا حَافِلٌ([5])، فَحَلَبَ لَنَا مَا شِئْنَا، فَشَرِبَ حَتَّى رَوِيَ، قَالَتْ: وَشَرِبْتُ حَتَّى رَوِيتُ، فَبِتْنَا لَيْلَتَنَا تِلْكَ بِخَيْرٍ, شِبَاعًا رِوَاءً، وَقَدْ نَامَ صِبْيَانُنَا، قَالَتْ: يَقُولُ أَبُوهُ - تَعْنِي زَوْجَهَا -: وَاللَّهِ يَا حَلِيمَةُ، مَا أَرَاكِ إِلَّا قَدْ أَصَبْتِ نَسَمَةً مُبَارَكَةً، قَدْ نَامَ صَبِيُّنَا وَرَوِيَ، قَالَتْ: ثُمَّ خَرَجْنَا، فَوَاللَّهِ لَخَرَجَتْ أَتَانِي أَمَامَ الرَّكْبِ قَدْ قَطَعَتْهُنَّ([6])، حَتَّى مَا يَبْلُغُونَهَا, حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ لَيَقُولُونَ: وَيْحَكِ يَا بِنْتَ الْحَارِثِ، كُفِّي عَلَيْنَا، أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ بِأَتَانِكِ الَّتِي خَرَجْتِ عَلَيْهَا؟ فَأَقُولُ: بَلَى وَاللَّهِ, حَتَّى قَدِمْنَا مَنَازِلَنَا مِنْ حَاضِرِ بَنِي سَعْدِ بْنِ بَكْرٍ، فَقَدِمْنَا عَلَى أَجْدَبِ أَرْضِ اللَّهِ، فَوَالَّذِي نَفْسُ حَلِيمَةَ بِيَدِهِ، إِنْ كَانُوا لَيُسْرِحُونَ أَغْنَامَهُمْ إِذَا أَصْبَحُوا، وَيَسْرَحُ رَاعِي غَنَمِي، فَتَرُوحُ غَنَمِي بِطَانًا لُبَّنًا حُفَّلًا([7])، وَتَرُوحُ أَغْنَامُهُمْ جِيَاعًا هَالِكَةً, مَا بِهَا مِنْ لَبَنٍ، قَالَتْ: فَنَشْرَبُ مَا شِئْنَا مِنْ لَبَنٍ، وَمَا مِنَ الْحَاضِرِ أَحَدٌ يَحْلُبُ قَطْرَةً، وَلَا يَجِدُهَا، يَقُولُونَ لِرُعَاتِهِمْ: وَيْلَكُمْ , أَلَا تَسْرَحُونَ حَيْثُ يَسْرَحُ رَاعِي حَلِيمَةَ؟ فَيَسْرَحُونَ فِي الشِّعْبِ الَّذِي يَسْرَحُ فِيهِ رَاعِينَا، فَتَرُوحُ أَغْنَامُهُمْ جِيَاعًا مَا لَهَا مِنْ لَبَنٍ، وَتَرُوحُ غَنَمِي لُبَّنًا حُفَّلًا، قَالَتْ: وَكَانَ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَشِبُّ فِي الْيَوْمِ شَبَابَ الصَّبِيِّ فِي الشَّهْرِ، وَيَشِبُّ فِي الشَّهْرِ شَبَابَ الصَّبِيِّ فِي سَنَةٍ، فَلَمْ يَبْلُغْ سَنَتَيْهِ حَتَّى كَانَ غُلَامًا جَفْرًا([8])، قَالَتْ: فَقَدِمْنَا عَلَى أُمِّهِ، فَقُلْنَا لَهَا، وَقَالَ لَهَا أَبُوهُ: رُدُّوا عَلَيْنَا ابْنِي, فَلْنَرْجِعْ بِهِ، فَإِنَّا نَخْشَى عَلَيْهِ وَبَاءَ مَكَّةَ، قَالَتْ: وَنَحْنُ أَضَنُّ بِشَأْنِهِ لِمَا رَأَيْنَا مِنْ بَرَكَتِهِ، قَالَتْ: فَلَمْ نَزَلْ بِهَا حَتَّى قَالَتِ: ارْجِعَا بِهِ، فَرَجَعْنَا بِهِ, فَمَكَثَ عِنْدَنَا شَهْرَيْنِ، قَالَتْ: فَبَيْنَا هُوَ يَلْعَبُ وَأَخُوهُ يَوْمًا خَلْفَ الْبُيُوتِ يَرْعَيَانِ بَهْمًا لَنَا، إِذْ جَاءَنَا أَخُوهُ يَشْتَدُّ، فَقَالَ لِي وَلِأَبِيهِ: أَدْرِكَا أَخِي الْقُرَشِيَّ، قَدْ جَاءَهُ رَجُلَانِ فَأَضْجَعَاهُ، فَشَقَّا بَطْنَهُ، فَخَرَجْنَا نَحْوَهُ نَشْتَدُّ، فَانْتَهَيْنَا إِلَيْهِ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ مُنْتَقِعٌ لَوْنُهُ، فَاعْتَنَقَهُ أَبُوهُ وَاعْتَنَقْتُهُ  ، ثُمَّ قُلْنَا: مَا لَكَ أَيْ بُنَيَّ؟ قَالَ: «أَتَانِي رَجُلَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابٌ بِيضٌ فَأَضْجَعَانِي، ثُمَّ شَقَّا بَطْنِي، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي مَا صَنَعَا»، قَالَتْ: فَاحْتَمَلْنَاه  ُ فَرَجَعْنَا بِهِ، قَالَتْ: يَقُولُ أَبُوهُ: وَاللَّهِ يَا حَلِيمَةُ مَا أَرَى هَذَا الْغُلَامَ إِلَّا قَدْ أُصِيبَ، فَانْطَلِقِي فَلْنَرُدَّهُ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَظْهَرَ بِهِ مَا نَتَخَوَّفُ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَتْ: فَرَجَعْنَا بِهِ إِلِيَهَا، فَقَالَتْ: مَا رَدَّكُمَا بِهِ، وَقَدْ كُنْتُمَا حَرِيصَيْنِ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَتْ: فَقُلْتُ: لَا وَاللَّهِ, إِلَّا أَنَّا كَفَلْنَاهُ وَأَدَّيْنَا الْحَقَّ الَّذِي يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا فِيهِ، ثُمَّ تَخَوَّفْتُ الْأَحْدَاثَ عَلَيْهِ، فَقُلْنَا: يَكُونُ فِي أَهْلِهِ، قَالَتْ: فَقَالَتْ آمِنَةُ: وَاللَّهِ مَا ذَاكَ بِكُمَا، فَأَخْبِرَانِي خَبَرَكُمَا وَخَبَرَهُ، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا زَالَتْ بِنَا حَتَّى أَخْبَرْنَاهَا خَبَرَهُ، قَالَتْ: فَتَخَوَّفْتُمَ  ا عَلَيْهِ؟ كَلَّا وَاللَّهِ, إِنَّ لِابْنِي هَذَا شَأْنًا، أَلَا أُخْبِرُكُمَا عَنْهُ؛ إِنِّي حَمَلْتُ بِهِ, فَلَمْ أَحْمِلْ حَمْلًا قَطُّ كَانَ أَخَفَّ وَلَا أَعْظَمَ بَرَكَةً مِنْهُ، ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ نُورًا كَأَنَّهُ شِهَابٌ خَرَجَ مِنِّي حِينَ وَضَعْتُهُ أَضَاءَتْ لِي أَعْنَاقُ الْإِبِلِ بِبُصْرَى، ثُمَّ وَضَعْتُهُ فَمَا وَقَعَ كَمَا يَقَعُ الصِّبْيَانُ، وَقَعَ وَاضِعًا يَدَهُ بِالْأَرْضِ, رَافِعًا رَأْسَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، دَعَاهُ وَالْحَقَا بِشَأْنِكُمَا([9]))).*
*وَعَنْ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ عَبْدٍ السُّلَمِيِّ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَجُلًا سَأَلَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَيْفَ كَانَ أَوَّلُ شَأْنِكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: «كَانَتْ حَاضِنَتِي مِنْ بَنِي سَعْدِ بْنِ بَكْرٍ، فَانْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَابْنٌ لَهَا فِي بَهْمٍ لَنَا، وَلَمْ نَأْخُذْ مَعَنَا زَادًا فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَخِي اذْهَبْ فَأْتِنَا بِزَادٍ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَمِّنَا، فَانْطَلَقَ أَخِي، وَكُنْتُ عِنْدَ الْبَهْمِ، فَأَقْبَلَ طَيْرَانِ أَبْيَضَانِ كَأَنَّهُمَا نَسْرَانِ، فَقَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ: أَهُوَ هُوَ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، فَأَقْبَلَا يَبْتَدِرَانِي فَأَخَذَانِي فَبَطَحَانِي لِلْقَفَاءِ، فَشَقَّا بَطْنِي، ثُمَّ اسْتَخْرَجَا قَلْبِي، فَشَقَّاهُ، فَأَخْرَجَا مِنْهُ عَلَقَتَيْنِ سَوْدَاوَيْنِ، فَقَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ: حِصْهُ - يَعْنِي خِطْهُ- وَاخْتَتِمْ عَلَيْهِ بِخَاتَمِ النُّبُوَّةِ، فَقَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ: اجْعَلْهُ فِي كِفَّةٍ وَاجْعَلْ أَلْفًا مِنْ أُمَّتِهِ فِي كِفَّةٍ، فَإِذَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْأَلْفِ فَوْقِي أُشْفِقُ أَنْ يَخِرُّوا عَلَيَّ، فَقَالَا: لَوْ أَنَّ أُمَّتَهُ وُزِنَتْ بِهِ لَمَالَ بِهِمْ، ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَا وَتَرَكَانِي وَفَرِقْتُ فَرَقًا شَدِيدًا، ثُمَّ انْطَلَقْتُ إِلَى أُمِّي فَأَخْبَرْتُهَا بِالَّذِي رَأَيْتُ، فَأَشْفَقَتْ أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدِ الْتُبِسَ بِي، فَقَالَتْ: أُعِيذُكَ بِاللَّهِ فَرَحَّلَتْ بَعِيرًا لَهَا فَجَعَلَتْنِي عَلَى الرَّحْلِ، وَرَكَبَتْ خَلْفِي حَتَّى بَلَغْنَا أُمِّي، فَقَالَتْ: أَدَّيْتُ أَمَانَتِي وَذِمَّتِي، وَحَدَّثَتْهَا بِالَّذِي لَقِيتُ، فَلَمْ يَرُعْهَا ذَلِكَ فَقَالَتْ: إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ خَرَجَ مِنِّي نُورٌ أَضَاءَتْ مِنْهُ قُصُورُ الشَّامِ([10])»*.
*وعَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَتَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ وَهُوَ يَلْعَبُ مَعَ الْغِلْمَانِ، فَأَخَذَهُ فَصَرَعَهُ، فَشَقَّ عَنْ قَلْبِهِ، فَاسْتَخْرَجَ الْقَلْبَ، فَاسْتَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ عَلَقَةً، فَقَالَ: هَذَا حَظُّ الشَّيْطَانِ مِنْكَ، ثُمَّ غَسَلَهُ فِي طَسْتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ بِمَاءِ زَمْزَمَ، ثُمَّ لَأَمَهُ، ثُمَّ أَعَادَهُ فِي مَكَانِهِ، وَجَاءَ الْغِلْمَانُ يَسْعَوْنَ إِلَى أُمِّهِ - يَعْنِي ظِئْرَهُ - فَقَالُوا: إِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا قَدْ قُتِلَ، فَاسْتَقْبَلُوه  ُ وَهُوَ مُنْتَقِعُ اللَّوْنِ، قَالَ أَنَسٌ: وَقَدْ كُنْتُ أَرَى أَثَرَ ذَلِكَ الْمِخْيَطِ فِي صَدْرِهِ([11]).*[1])) ((الأتان)): أنثى الحمار.

[2])) ((قمراء)): بيضاء.

[3])) ((أذمت)): أبطأت وحُبِسَتْ.

[4])) ((شهباء)): أي: مجدبة لا خضرة فيها ولا مطر.

[5])) ((حافل)): أي: ممتلئة الضرع لبنًا.  

[6])) ((قطعتهن)): سبقتهن.

[7])) ((لبنًا حفلًا)): أي: ممتلئة الضرع لبنًا.

[8])) ((جفر)): قوي شديد.

[9])) أخرجه أبو يعلى (7163)، وابن حبان (6335)، وابن هشام (1/ 162) عن ابن إسحاق، والآجُرِّي في ((الشريعة)) (964)، وفي سنده جهم بن أبي جهم مولى الحارث بن حاطب القرشي مجهول الحال، قال أبو حاتم: روى عنه: محمد ابن إسحاق، وعبد الله العمري. وقال الذهبي في ((سير أعلام النبلاء))ط. التوفيقية (1/ 42): إسناده جيد.

[10])) أخرجه أحمد (17648)، والحاكم (4230)، وقال: *«هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحٌ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ»*، وصححه الألباني في ((الصحيحة)) (1545)، و((تحقيق فقه السيرة)) (64)، و((صحيح السيرة)) (160- 180).

[11])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (162).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
وبعد ست مع شهر جائي        وفاة أمه على الأبواء






*قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله:*
*((تُوُفِّيَتْ آمِنَةُ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ابْنُ سِتِّ سِنِينَ بِالْأَبْوَاءِ، بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَالْمَدِينَةِ، كَانَتْ قَدْ قَدِمَتْ بِهِ عَلَى أَخْوَالِهِ مِنْ بَنِي عَدِيِّ بْنِ النَّجَّارِ، تُزِيرُهُ إيَّاهُمْ، فَمَاتَتْ وَهِيَ رَاجِعَةٌ بِهِ إلَى مَكَّةَ([1]))).*
*وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله:*
*((وَلَا خِلَافَ أَنَّ أُمَّهُ مَاتَتْ بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَالْمَدِينَةِ بِالْأَبْوَاءِ مُنْصَرَفَهَا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ زِيَارَةِ أَخْوَالِهِ، وَلَمْ يَسْتَكْمِلْ إِذْ ذَاكَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ([2]))).*
[1])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 168).
[2])) ((زاد المعاد)) (1/ 75).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
وجده للأب عبد المطلب

 

بعد ثمان مات من غير كذب  



*وقد كفل النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاة أمه جَدُّهُ عبد المطلب، فظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حضانته ما يقرب من عامين ثم توفي عبد المطلب وعمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثماني سنين.*
*قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله:*
*((فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثَمَانِي سِنِينَ هَلَكَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ بْنُ هَاشِمٍ، وَذَلِكَ بَعْدَ الْفِيلِ بِثَمَانِي سِنِينَ([1]))).*[1])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 169).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
ثم أبو طالب العم كفل

 

خدمته، ثم إلى الشام رحل

وذاك بعد عام اثني عشر

 

وكان من أمر بحيرا ما اشتهر


*وبعد وفاة عبد المطلب كفل النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عمُّهُ أبو طالب.*
*قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله:*
*((فَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعْدَ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ مَعَ عَمِّهِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ، وَكَانَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ- فِيمَا يَزْعُمُونَ- يُوصِي بِهِ عَمَّهُ أَبَا طَالِبٍ، وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ أَبَا رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَأَبَا طَالِبٍ أَخَوَانِ لِأَبٍ وَأُمٍّ، أُمُّهُمَا فَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ عَمْرِو بْنِ عَائِذِ بْنِ عَبْدِ بْنِ عِمْرَانَ ابْنِ مَخْزُومٍ([1])))ا ه.*
*ولما بلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اثني عشر عامًا سافر مع عمه أبي طالب إلى الشام فكانت قصته مع بحيرا الراهب.*
*عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى الأَشْعَرِيِّ رضي الله عنه، ، قَالَ: خَرَجَ أَبُو طَالِبٍ إِلَى الشَّامِ وَخَرَجَ مَعَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي أَشْيَاخٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، فَلَمَّا أَشْرَفُوا عَلَى الرَّاهِبِ هَبَطُوا فَحَلُّوا رِحَالَهُمْ، فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِمُ الرَّاهِبُ وَكَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ يَمُرُّونَ بِهِ فَلاَ يَخْرُجُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ يَلْتَفِتُ، قَالَ: فَهُمْ يَحُلُّونَ رِحَالَهُمْ، فَجَعَلَ يَتَخَلَّلُهُمُ الرَّاهِبُ حَتَّى جَاءَ فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: هَذَا سَيِّدُ العَالَمِينَ، هَذَا رَسُولُ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ، يَبْعَثُهُ اللَّهُ رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَشْيَاخٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ: مَا عِلْمُكَ، فَقَالَ: إِنَّكُمْ حِينَ أَشْرَفْتُمْ مِنَ العَقَبَةِ لَمْ يَبْقَ شَجَرٌ وَلاَ حَجَرٌ إِلاَّ خَرَّ سَاجِدًا وَلاَ يَسْجُدَانِ إِلاَّ لِنَبِيٍّ، وَإِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ بِخَاتَمِ النُّبُوَّةِ أَسْفَلَ مِنْ غُضْرُوفِ كَتِفِهِ مِثْلَ التُّفَّاحَةِ، ثُمَّ رَجَعَ فَصَنَعَ لَهُمْ طَعَامًا، فَلَمَّا أَتَاهُمْ بِهِ وَكَانَ هُوَ فِي رِعْيَةِ الإِبِلِ،** قَالَ: أَرْسِلُوا إِلَيْهِ، فَأَقْبَلَ وَعَلَيْهِ غَمَامَةٌ تُظِلُّهُ، فَلَمَّا دَنَا مِنَ القَوْمِ وَجَدَهُمْ قَدْ سَبَقُوهُ إِلَى فَيْءِ الشَّجَرَةِ، فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ مَالَ فَيْءُ الشَّجَرَةِ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: انْظُرُوا إِلَى فَيْءِ الشَّجَرَةِ مَالَ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ قَائِمٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَهُوَ يُنَاشِدُهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَذْهَبُوا بِهِ إِلَى الرُّومِ، فَإِنَّ الرُّومَ إِنْ رَأَوْهُ عَرَفُوهُ بِالصِّفَةِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ  ، فَالتَفَتَ فَإِذَا بِسَبْعَةٍ قَدْ أَقْبَلُوا مِنَ الرُّومِ فَاسْتَقْبَلَهُ  مْ، فَقَالَ: مَا جَاءَ بِكُمْ؟ قَالُوا: جِئْنَا، إِنَّ هَذَا النَّبِيَّ خَارِجٌ فِي هَذَا الشَّهْرِ، فَلَمْ يَبْقَ طَرِيقٌ إِلاَّ بُعِثْ إِلَيْهِ بِأُنَاسٍ وَإِنَّا قَدْ أُخْبِرْنَا خَبَرَهُ فَبُعِثْنَا إِلَى طَرِيقِكَ هَذَا، فَقَالَ: هَلْ خَلْفَكُمْ أَحَدٌ هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِنْكُمْ؟ قَالُوا: إِنَّمَا أُخْبِرْنَا خَبَرَهُ بِطَرِيقِكَ هَذَا، قَالَ: أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ أَمْرًا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَقْضِيَهُ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَدَّهُ؟ قَالُوا: لاَ، قَالَ: فَبَايِعُوهُ، فَبَايَعُوهُ وَأَقَامُوا مَعَهُ، قَالَ: أَنْشُدُكُمْ بِاللَّهِ أَيُّكُمْ وَلِيُّهُ؟ قَالُوا: أَبُو طَالِبٍ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يُنَاشِدُهُ حَتَّى رَدَّهُ أَبُو طَالِبٍ، وَبَعَثَ مَعَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ بِلاَلاً وَزَوَّدَهُ الرَّاهِبُ مِنَ الكَعْكِ وَالزَّيْتِ([2]).*
*وَذَكَرَ ابْنُ عَسَاكِرَ أَنَّ بَحِيرَا كَانَ يَسْكُنُ قَرْيَةً يُقَالَ لَهَا: ((الْكَفْرُ))، بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ بُصْرَى سِتَّةُ أَمْيَالٍ، وَهِيَ الَّتِي يُقَالَ لَهَا: دَيْرُ بَحِيرَى، قَالَ: وَيُقَالُ: إِنَّهُ كَانَ يَسْكُنُ قَرْيَةً يُقَالَ لَهَا: ((مَنْفَعَةٌ)) بِالْبَلْقَاءِ، وَرَاءَ زَيْرَا، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ([3]).*[1])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 179).
[2])) أخرجه الترمذي (3620)، وقال: ((*هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ، لاَ نَعْرِفُهُ إِلاَّ مِنْ هَذَا الوَجْهِ، وابن أبي شيبة (36541)،* والحاكم (4229) وصححه، وقال الحافظ في «الفتح» (8/587): إسناده قوي، وقال في «الإصابة»: رجاله ثقات وذكر أبي بكر وبلال فيه غير محفوظ. قال الألباني في «ضعيف الترمذي» (745): صحيح، لكن ذكر بلال فيه منكر كما قيل.
[3])) ذكره ابن كثير في ((البداية والنهاية)) (3/ 298).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
وسار نحو الشام أشرف الورى 

 

في عام خمسة وعشرين اذكرا 


لأمنا خديجة متجرا

 

وعاد فيه رابحًا مستبشرا


فكان فيه عقده عليها

 

وبعده إفضاؤه إليها




*ولما بلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الخامسة والعشرين من عمره تزوج خديجة رضي الله عنه، وقد ذكر ابن إسحاق رحمه الله في مغازيه تفاصيل قصة الزواج، فقال رحمه الله:*
*((وَكَانَتْ خَدِيجَةُ بِنْتُ خُوَيْلِدٍ امْرَأَةً تَاجِرَةً، ذَاتَ شَرَفٍ وَمَالٍ، تَسْتَأْجِرُ الرِّجَالَ فِي مَالِهَا، وَتُضَارِبُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ بِشَيْءٍ تَجْعَلُ لَهُمْ مِنْهُ، وَكَانَتْ قُرَيْشٌ قَوْمًا تُجَّارًا، فَلَمَّا بَلَغَهَا عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عليه وَسَلَّمَ، مَا بَلَغَهَا مِنْ صِدْقِ حَدِيثِهِ، وَعِظَمِ أَمَانَتِهِ، وَكَرَمِ أَخْلَاقِهِ، بَعَثَتْ إِلَيْهِ، فَعَرَضَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ فِي مَالِهَا تَاجِرًا إِلَى الشَّامِ، وَتُعْطِيهِ أَفْضَلَ مَا كَانَتْ تُعْطِي غَيْرَهُ مِنَ التُّجَّارِ، مَعَ غُلَامٍ لَهَا يُقَالُ لَهُ: مَيْسَرَةُ، فَقَبِلَهُ مِنْهَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عليه وَسَلَّمَ، وَخَرَجَ فِي مَالِهَا ذَلِكَ، وَمَعَهُ غُلَامُهَا مَيْسَرَةُ، حَتَّى قَدِمَ الشَّامَ، فَنَزَلَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عليه وَسَلَّمَ، فِي ظِلِّ شَجَرَةٍ، قَرِيبٍ مِنْ صَوْمَعَةِ رَاهِبٍ مِنَ الرُّهْبَانِ، فَاطَّلَعَ الرَّاهِبُ إِلَى مَيْسَرَةَ، فَقَالَ: مَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ تَحْتَ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ مَيْسَرَةُ: هَذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْحَرَمِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّاهِبُ: مَا نَزَلَ تَحْتَ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ قَطُّ إِلَّا نَبِيٌّ ثُمَّ بَاعَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ، سِلْعَتَهُ الَّتِي خَرَجَ بِهَا، فَاشْتَرَى مَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ قَافِلًا إِلَى مَكَّةَ وَمَعَهُ مَيْسَرَةُ، فَكَانَ مَيْسَرَةُ - فِيمَا يَزْعُمُونَ- إِذَا كَانَتِ الْهَاجِرَةُ وَاشْتَدَّ الْحَرُّ يَرَى مَلَكَيْنِ يُظِلَّانِهِ مِنَ الشَّمْسِ وَهُوَ يَسِيرُ عَلَى بَعِيرِهِ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمَ مَكَّةَ عَلَى خَدِيجَةَ بِمَالِهَا بَاعَتْ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ، فَأَضْعَفَ([1]) أَوْ قَرِيبًا.*
*وَحَدَّثَهَا مَيْسَرَةُ عَنْ قَوْلِ الرَّاهِبِ، وَعَمَّا كَانَ يَرَى مِنْ إِظْلَالِ الْمَلَكَيْنِ إِيَّاهُ.*
*وَكَانَتْ خَدِيجَةُ امْرَأَةً حَازِمَةً شَرِيفَةً لَبِيبَةً، مَعَ مَا أَرَادَ اللهُ، بِهَا مِنْ كَرَامَتِهِ، فَلَمَّا أَخْبَرَهَا مَيْسَرَةُ عَمَّا أَخْبَرَهَا بِهِ، بَعَثَتْ إِلَى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ فِيمَا يَزْعُمُونَ: يَا ابْنَ عَمِّ، إِنِّي قَدْ رَغِبَتُ فِيكَ، لِقَرابَتِكَ مِنِّي، وَشَرَفِكَ فِي قَوْمِكَ، وَسِطَتِكَ فِيهِمْ([2])، وَأَمَانَتِكَ عِنْدَهُمْ، وَحُسْنِ خُلُقِكَ، وَصِدْقِ حَدِيثِكَ، ثُمَّ عَرَضَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسَهَا، وَكَانَتْ خَدِيجَةُ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَوْسَطَ قُرَيْشٍ نَسَبًا، وَأَعْظَمَهُمْ شَرَفًا، وَأَكْثَرَهُمْ مَالًا، وَكُلُّ قَومِهَا قَدْ كَانَ حَرِيصًا عَلَى ذَلِكَ مِنْهَا لَوْ يَقْدِرُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ.*
*فَلَمَّا قَالَتْ ذَلِكَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَكَرَ ذَلِك لِأَعْمَامِهِ فَخَرَجَ مَعَهُ* *عَمُّهُ حَمْزَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ رضي الله عنه حَتَّى دَخَلَ عَلَى خُوَيْلِدِ بْنِ أَسَدٍ، فَخَطَبَهَا إلَيْهِ، فَتَزَوَّجَهَا([3])))ا ه.*
*وقال الواقدي: أَنَّ عَمَّ خَدِيجَةَ عَمْرَو بْنَ أَسَدٍ هُوَ الَّذِي زَوَّجَهَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم فَإِنَّ أَبَاهَا مَاتَ يَوْمَ الْفِجَارِ، قَالَ: وَهَذَا الْمُجْمَعُ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ أَصْحَابِنَا لَيْسَ بَيْنَهُمْ فِيهِ اخْتِلَافٌ([4]).*
*قال ابن هشام رحمه الله:*
*((وَأَصْدَقَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عِشْرِينَ بَكْرَةً([5])، وَكَانَتْ أَوَّلَ امْرَأَةٍ تَزَوَّجَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَلَمْ يَتَزَوَّجْ عَلَيْهَا غَيْرَهَا حَتَّى مَاتَتْ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا([6])))ا ه.*
*وذكر الواقدي أن عمر خديجة رضي الله عنها حين تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أربعين عامًا([7]).*
*وأما ابن إسحاق فذكر أن عمرها رضي الله عنها - حينها - كان ثمانية وعشرين عامًا([8]).*[1])) أي: ربح الضعفين.

[2])) ((الوسيط)): الحسيب في قومه.

[3])) أخرجه ابن إسحاق في ((مغازيه)) (59- 61)، بدون إسناد،  ورواه عنه ابن هشام ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 188- 190)، والبيهقي في ((الدلائل)) (2/ 66)، وأخرجه ابن سعد في ((الطبقات))، بسند متصل إلى نفيسة بنت أمية، أخت يعلى أبن أمية، ولها صحبة، ولكن في الإسناد: محمد بن عمر الواقدي، وهو متروك الحديث، وإن كان إمامًا في المغازي، وعَميرة بنت عبيد الله بن كعب ابن مالك، وهي مجهولة؛ ليس لها ترجمة، ولكن قد يؤدي مجموع الطريقين أن للقصة أصلًا، والله أعلم.  

[4])) ((الطبقات)) (8/ 16). ط. صادر.

[5])) ((البكر)): هو الفتي من الإبل، والأنثى؛ ((بكرة)). ((لسان العرب)) (4/ 79).

[6])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 190)، عن ابن إسحاق بدون إسناد.

[7])) ((الطبقات)) (8/ 16). 

[8])) ((مستدرك الحاكم)) (3/ 182)، من كلام ابن إسحاق بدون إسناد.
قال الدكتور أكرم ضياء العُمري رحمه الله: ((وقد أنجبت خديجة من رسول الله ذكرين وأربع إناث؛ مما يرجح رواية ابن إسحاق؛ فالغالب أن المرأة تبلغ سن اليأس من الإنجاب قبل الخمسين)). ((السيرة النبوية الصحيحة)) (1/ 113).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
فولده منها خلا إبراهيم

 

فالأول القاسم حاز التكريم


وزينب، رقية، وفاطمهْ

 

وأم كلثوم لهن خاتمهْ


والطيب، الطاهر، عبد الله



وقيل كل اسم لفرد زاهي




*أنجبت خديجة رضي الله عنها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جميع أولاده عدا إبراهيم؛ فهو من مارية القبطية رضي الله عنها، ولدته مارية في ذي الحجة سنة ثمان من الهجرة، ومات سنة عشر، يوم الثلاثاء لعشر خلون من شهر ربيع الأول([1]).*
*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «وُلِدَ لِي اللَّيْلَةَ غُلَامٌ، فَسَمَّيْتُهُ بِاسْمِ أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ»، ثُمَّ دَفَعَهُ إِلَى أُمِّ سَيْفٍ، امْرَأَةِ قَيْنٍ([2]) يُقَالُ لَهُ أَبُو سَيْفٍ، فَانْطَلَقَ يَأْتِيهِ وَاتَّبَعْتُهُ، فَانْتَهَيْنَا إِلَى أَبِي سَيْفٍ وَهُوَ يَنْفُخُ بِكِيرِهِ، قَدِ امْتَلَأَ الْبَيْتُ دُخَانًا، فَأَسْرَعْتُ الْمَشْيَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا سَيْفٍ أَمْسِكْ، جَاءَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَمْسَكَ فَدَعَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالصَّبِيِّ، فَضَمَّهُ إِلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ أَنْ يَقُولَ، فَقَالَ أَنَسٌ: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُهُ وَهُوَ يَكِيدُ بِنَفْسِهِ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَدَمَعَتْ عَيْنَا رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: «تَدْمَعُ الْعَيْنُ وَيَحْزَنُ الْقَلْبُ، وَلَا نَقُولُ إِلَّا مَا يَرْضَى رَبَّنَا، وَاللهِ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِنَّا بِكَ لَمَحْزُونُونَ([3])»*.
*وأما بقية أولاده صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن خديجة رضي الله عنها.* 
*وهم على الترتيب:*
*·     * *القاسم:*
*وبه كان يكنى صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ رضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «تَسَمَّوْا بِاسْمِي، وَلَا تَكَنَّوْا بِكُنْيَتِي، فَإِنِّي أَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ أَقْسِمُ بَيْنَكُمْ([4])».*
*وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «أَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ اللَّهُ يُعْطِي وَأَنَا أَقْسِمُ([5])».*
*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:*
*((أَوَّلُهُمُ الْقَاسِمُ، وَبِهِ كَانَ يُكْنَى، مَاتَ طِفْلًا، وَقِيلَ: عَاشَ إِلَى أَنْ رَكِبَ الدَّابَّةَ وَسَارَ عَلَى النَّجِيبَةِ([6])))ا ه.*
*وقد مات قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*·     * *زينب رضي الله عنها:*
*وهي أكبر بناته صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*وَقِيلَ: هِيَ أَسَنُّ مِنَ الْقَاسِمِ([7]).*
*قال ابن حجر رحمه الله:*
*((هي أكبر بناته، وأول من تزوج منهنَّ، ولدت قبل البعثة بمدة؛ قيل: إنها عشر سنين، واختلف: هل القاسم قبلها أو بعدها؟ وتزوَّجها ابن خالتها أبو العاص بن الربيع، وأمُّه هالة بنت خويلد([8]))).*
*وَوَلَدَتْ زَيْنَبُ لِأَبِي الْعَاصِ عَلِيًّا وَأُمَامَةَ([9])، فَتُوُفِّيَ عَلِيٌّ وَهُوَ صَغِيرٌ، وَبَقِيَتْ أُمَامَةُ، فَتَزَوَّجَهَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رضي الله عنه بَعْدَ مَوْتِ فَاطِمَةَ([10]).*
*وَتُوُفِّيَتْ زَيْنَبُ رضي الله عنها فِي أَوَّلِ سَنَةِ ثَمَانٍ مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ([11]).*
*عَنْ أُمِّ عَطِيَّةَ رضي الله عنها، قَالَتْ: لَمَّا مَاتَتْ زَيْنَبُ بِنْتُ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «اغْسِلْنَهَا وِتْرًا ثَلَاثًا، أَوْ خَمْسًا، وَاجْعَلْنَ فِي الْخَامِسَةِ كَافُورًا، أَوْ شَيْئًا مِنْ كَافُورٍ، فَإِذَا غَسَلْتُنَّهَا، فَأَعْلِمْنَنِي  »، قَالَتْ: فَأَعْلَمْنَاهُ  ، فَأَعْطَانَا حَقْوَهُ وَقَالَ «أَشْعِرْنَهَا إِيَّاهُ([12])».*
*·     * *رقية رضي الله عنها:*
*كَانَ تَزَوَّجَهَا عُتْبَةُ بْنُ أَبِي لَهَبِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ قَبْلَ الْهِجْرَةِ، ثُمَّ طُلِّقَتْ مِنْهُ قَبْل أَنْ يَبْنِيَ بِهَا، وَتَزَوَّجَهَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ عَفَّانَ رضي الله عنه، وَهَاجَرَتْ مَعَهُ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْحَبَشَةِ الْهِجْرَتَيْنِ جَمِيعًا.*
*وَتُوفِّيَتْ رضي الله عنها فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ قَبْلَ عَوْدَةِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ بَدْرٍ.*
*عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلٍ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: لَمَّا فَرَغَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ بَدْرٍ بَعَثَ بَشِيرَيْنِ إِلَى أَهْلِ المَدِينَةِ: بَعَثَ زَيْدَ بْنَ حَارِثَةَ إِلَى أَهْلِ السَّافِلَةِ، وَبَعَثَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ رَوَاحَةَ إِلَى أَهْلِ الْعَالِيَةِ يُبَشِّرُونَهُم  ْ بِفَتْحِ اللَّهِ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَوَافَقَ زَيْدُ بْنُ حَارِثَةَ ابْنَهُ أُسَامَةَ حِينَ سَوَّى التُّرَابَ عَلَى رُقْيَةَ بِنْتِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ([13]).*
*·     * *فاطمة رضي الله عنها:*
*وَلَدَتْهَا خَدِيجَةُ رضي الله عنها وَقُرَيْشٌ تَبْنِي الْبَيْتَ وَذَلِكَ قَبْلَ البَعْثَةِ بِخَمْسِ سِنِينَ([14]).*
*تزوجت بعليِّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، وأمهرها درعًا حطمية.*
*عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما، أَنَّ عَلِيًّا، قَالَ: تَزَوَّجْتُ فَاطِمَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، ابْنِ بِي، قَالَ: «أَعْطِهَا شَيْئًا» قُلْتُ: مَا عِنْدِي مِنْ شَيْءٍ، قَالَ: «فَأَيْنَ دِرْعُكَ الْحُطَمِيَّةُ([15])؟» قُلْتُ: هِيَ عِنْدِي، قَالَ: «فَأَعْطِهَا إِيَّاهُ([16])»*.
*وَتُوُفِّيَتْ رضي الله عنها  بَعْدَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِسِتَّةِ أَشْهُرٍ، لَيْلَةَ الثُّلَاثَاءِ لِثَلَاثٍ خَلَوْنَ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ سَنَةَ إِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ وَهِيَ ابْنَةُ تِسْعٍ وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً أَوْ نَحْوِهَا([17]).*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ رضي الله عنها عَاشَتْ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ([18]).*
*وَعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أيضًا، قَالَتْ: اجْتَمَعَ نِسَاءُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَلَمْ يُغَادِرْ مِنْهُنَّ امْرَأَةً، فَجَاءَتْ فَاطِمَةُ تَمْشِي كَأَنَّ مِشْيَتَهَا مِشْيَةُ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: «مَرْحَبًا بِابْنَتِي»، فَأَجْلَسَهَا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ أَوْ عَنْ شِمَالِهِ، ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ أَسَرَّ إِلَيْهَا حَدِيثًا، فَبَكَتْ فَاطِمَةُ، ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ سَارَّهَا فَضَحِكَتْ أَيْضًا، فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: مَا يُبْكِيكِ؟ فَقَالَتْ: مَا كُنْتُ لِأُفْشِيَ سِرَّ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقُلْتُ: مَا رَأَيْتُ كَالْيَوْمِ فَرَحًا أَقْرَبَ مِنْ حُزْنٍ، فَقُلْتُ لَهَا حِينَ بَكَتْ: أَخَصَّكِ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِحَدِيثِهِ دُونَنَا، ثُمَّ تَبْكِينَ؟ وَسَأَلْتُهَا عَمَّا قَالَ، فَقَالَتْ: مَا كُنْتُ لِأُفْشِيَ سِرَّ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، حَتَّى إِذَا قُبِضَ سَأَلْتُهَا فَقَالَتْ: إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَدَّثَنِي أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ كَانَ يُعَارِضُهُ بِالْقُرْآنِ كُلَّ عَامٍ مَرَّةً، وَإِنَّهُ عَارَضَهُ بِهِ فِي الْعَامِ مَرَّتَيْنِ، وَلَا أُرَانِي إِلَّا قَدْ حَضَرَ أَجَلِي، وَإِنَّكِ أَوَّلُ أَهْلِي لُحُوقًا بِي، وَنِعْمَ السَّلَفُ أَنَا لَكِ، فَبَكَيْتُ لِذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ سَارَّنِي، فَقَالَ: «أَلَا تَرْضَيْنَ أَنْ تَكُونِي سَيِّدَةَ نِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، أَوْ سَيِّدَةَ نِسَاءِ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ»، فَضَحِكْتُ لِذَلِكَ([19]).*
*·     * *أم كلثوم رضي الله عنها:*
*أصغر بنات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*تَزَوَّجَهَا عُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ أَبِي لَهَبِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ قَبْلَ الْهِجْرَةِ، ثُمَّ فَارَقَهَا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ دَخَلَ بِهَا، فَلَمْ تَزَلْ بِمَكَّةَ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَأَسْلَمَتْ حِينَ أَسْلَمَتْ أُمُّهَا، وَبَايَعَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَعَ أَخَوَاتِهَا حِينَ بَايَعَهُ النِّسَاءُ وَهَاجَرَتْ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ حِينَ هَاجَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَخَرَجَتْ مَعَ عِيَالِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَلَمْ تَزَلْ بِهَا، فَلَمَّا تُوُفِّيَتْ رُقْيَةُ بِنْتُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم تَزَوَّجَهَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ عَفَّانَ رضي الله عنه، وَكَانَتْ بِكْرًا، وَذَلِكَ فِي شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ سَنَةَ ثَلَاثٍ مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ، وَأُدْخِلَتْ عَلَيْهِ فِي هَذِهِ السَّنَةِ فِي جُمَادَى الْآخِرَةِ، فَلَمْ تَزَلْ عِنْدَهُ إِلَى أَنْ مَاتَتْ، وَلَمْ تَلِدْ لَهُ شَيْئًا،* 
*وَمَاتَتْ فِي شَعْبَانَ سَنَةَ تِسْعٍ مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ([20]).*
*·     * *عبد الله:*
*وُلِدَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ، فَسُمِّيَ الطَّيِّبَ وَالطَّاهِرَ، وَمَاتَ بِمَكَّةَ([21]).*
*وقيل: عبد الله والطيب والطاهر، ثلاثة أبناء، والصواب أن الطيب والطاهر لقبان لعبد الله([22]).*[1])) ((الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة)) (1/ 318).

[2])) ((القين)): الحداد.

[3])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (1303)، ومسلم (2315).

[4])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (2133).

[5])) أخرجه ابن حبان (5817)، والحاكم (4187)، وقال: صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه، وحسنه الألباني ((صحيح الجامع)) (1447)، و((الصحيحة)) (1628).

[6])) ((زاد المعاد)) (1/ 100).
و(النجيبة) بالتحريك، هي القشرة، والمقصود: القشرة الأرضية. (نهاية).

[7])) السابق.

[8])) ((الإصابة)) (8/ 151).

[9])) وهي التي كان يحملها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاته؛ *ففي الصحيحين عَنْ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ رضي الله عنه: «أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يُصَلِّي وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ أُمَامَةَ بِنْتَ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلِأَبِي الْعَاصِ بْنِ الرَّبِيعِ، فَإِذَا قَامَ حَمَلَهَا وَإِذَا سَجَدَ وَضَعَهَا». البخاري (516)، ومسلم (543).*

[10])) ((الطبقات الكبرى)) (8/ 31).

[11])) ((الطبقات)) (8/ 34).

[12])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (1253)، ومسلم (939).

[13])) أخرجه الحاكم (4959)، وقال: علىٰ شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه، والبيهقي في ((الدلائل)) (3/ 187).

[14])) ((الطبقات الكبرى)) (8/ 19).

[15])) ((*الحَطَمِيَّة)): هِيَ الَّتِي تَحْطِمُ السُّيُوفَ: أَيْ تَكْسِرُهَا، وَقِيلَ: هِيَ العَرِيضة الثَّقيلة، وَقِيلَ: هِيَ مَنْسُوبَةٌ إِلَى بطْن مِنْ عَبْد القَيس يُقَالُ لَهُمْ حُطَمَة بْنُ مُحَارِبٍ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ الدُّرُوعَ، وَهَذَا أشْبَه الْأَقْوَالِ.*

[16])) أخرجه النسائي (3375)، وفي ((الكبرى)) (5541)، وأحمد (603)، وابن حبان (6945)، والضياء في ((المختارة)) (610)، وصحح إسناده الألباني في ((صحيح أبي داود)) (6/ 350).

[17])) ((الطبقات الكبرى)) (8/28).

[18])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3093)، ومسلم (1759).

[19])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3624)، ومسلم (2450).

[20])) ((الطبقات الكبرى)) (8/ 37، 38).

[21])) ((الطبقات)) (1/ 133).

[22])) انظر: ((الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب)) (1819).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
والكل في حياته ذاقواالحمام

 

وعده فاطمة بنصف عام




* أي: مات جميع أبنائه صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته، عدا فاطمة رضي الله عنها، فقد ماتت بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم بستة أشهر؛ كما تقدم شرح ذلك.*
*و((الْحِمَامُ))؛** جاء في ((النهاية في غريب الحديث([1]))):*
*((الْحِمَامُ: المَوْتُ، وَقِيلَ: هُوَ قَدَرُ الْمَوْتِ وَقَضَاؤُهُ، مِنْ قَوْلِهِمْ حُمَّ كَذَا: أَيْ قُدِّرَ، وَمِنْهُ شِعْرُ ابْنِ رَوَاحَةَ فِي غَزْوَةِ مُؤْتَةَ:*
*هَذَا حِمَامُ الْمَوْتِ قَدْ صَلِيتِ*
*أَيْ: قَضَاؤُهُ))ا ه.*
*ومنه قول أحدهم لما قتل عثمان:*
تمنى لقاء الله أول ليلة



وآخرها لاقى حمام المقادر([2])


[1])) (1/ 446).

[2])) ((النهاية)) (4/ 367).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
وبعد خمس وثلاثين حضر

 

بنيان بيت الله لما أن دثر


وحكموه ورضوا بما حكم

 

في وضع ذاك الحجر الأسود ثم




*ولما بلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الخامسة والثلاثين([1]) أرادت قريش تجديد بناء الكعبة، بعدما تهدمت بسبب عوامل الطبيعة من أمطار وسيول، وغيرها، ثم اختلفوا – بعد بنائه – فيمن يضع الحجر الأسود مكانه، فحكموا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فحكم بينهم.*
*عَنْ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: لَمَّا انْهَدَمَ الْبَيْتُ بَعْدَ جُرْهُمٍ([2])، فَبَنَتْهُ قُرَيْشٌ، فَلَمَّا أَرَادُوا وَضْعَ الْحَجَرِ تَشَاجَرُوا مَنْ يَضَعُهُ، فَاتَّفَقُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَضَعَهُ أَوَّلُ مَنْ يَدْخُلُ مِنْ هَذَا الْبَابِ، فَدَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ بَابِ بَنِي شَيْبَةَ، فَأَمَرَ بِثَوْبٍ فَوُضِعَ، فَأَخَذَ الْحَجَرَ فَوَضَعَهُ فِي وَسَطِهِ، وَأَمَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ فَخِذٍ أَنْ يَأْخُذُوا بِطَائِفَةٍ مِنَ الثَّوْبِ فَيَرْفَعُوهُ، وَأَخَذَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَوَضَعَهُ([3])».*
*وَعَنِ السَّائِبِ بنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ رضي الله عنه؛ أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِيمَنْ يَبْنِي الْكَعْبَةَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ؟ قَالَ: وَلِي حَجَرٌ أَنَا نَحَتُّهُ بِيَدَيَّ أَعْبُدُهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى، فَأَجِيءُ بِاللَّبَنِ الْخَاثِرِ الَّذِي أَنْفَسُهُ عَلَى نَفْسِي، فَأَصُبُّهُ عَلَيْهِ، فَيَجِيءُ الْكَلْبُ فَيَلْحَسُهُ، ثُمَّ يَشْغَرُ فَيَبُولُ، فَبَنَيْنَا حَتَّى بَلَغْنَا مَوْضِعَ الْحَجَرِ، وَمَا يَرَى الْحَجَرَ أَحَدٌ، فَإِذَا هُوَ وَسْطَ حِجَارَتِنَا مِثْلَ رَأْسِ الرَّجُلِ يَكَادُ يَتَرَاءَى مِنْهُ وَجْهُ الرَّجُلِ، فَقَالَ بَطْنٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ: نَحْنُ نَضَعُهُ، وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: نَحْنُ نَضَعُهُ، فَقَالُوا: اجْعَلُوا بَيْنَكُمْ حَكَمًا، قَالُوا: أَوَّلَ رَجُلٍ يَطْلُعُ مِنَ الْفَجِّ، فَجَاءَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالُوا: أَتَاكُمُ الْأَمِينُ، فَقَالُوا لَهُ، فَوَضَعَهُ فِي ثَوْبٍ، ثُمَّ دَعَا بُطُونَهُمْ فَأَخَذُوا بِنَوَاحِيهِ مَعَهُ، فَوَضَعَهُ هُوَ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ([4]).*
*وَعَنْ جَابِرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رضي الله عنهما، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَنْقُلُ مَعَهُمُ الحِجَارَةَ لِلْكَعْبَةِ وَعَلَيْهِ إِزَارُهُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ العَبَّاسُ عَمُّهُ: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي، لَوْ حَلَلْتَ إِزَارَكَ فَجَعَلْتَهُ عَلَى مَنْكِبَيْكَ دُونَ الحِجَارَةِ، قَالَ: فَحَلَّهُ فَجَعَلَهُ عَلَى مَنْكِبَيْهِ، فَسَقَطَ مَغْشِيًّا عَلَيْهِ، فَمَا رُئِيَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عُرْيَانًا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ([5]).*[1])) كما ذكر ذلك ابن هشام عن ابن إسحاق، ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 192).

[2])) حيث انهدم البيت من عوامل الطبيعة والزمن، فبنته قبيلة جرهم، ثم انهدم بعدها، فبنته قريش.

[3])) أخرجه الطيالسي (9208)، وابن أبي شيبة في ((المصنف)) (29084)، والبيهقي في ((الكبرى)) (9208)، وفي ((الدلائل)) (2/ 56)، وحسنه الألباني في ((صحيح السيرة)) (45).

[4])) أخرجه أحمد (15504)، وصححه الألباني في ((صحيح السيرة)) (45).

[5])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (364)، ومسلم (340).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
وبعد عام أربعين أرسلا

 

في يوم الاثنين يقينًا فانقلا


في رمضان أو ربيع الأول

 

وسورة اقرأ أول المنزل




*لما بلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأربعين من عمره أنعم الله تعالى عليه بنور النبوة والإيمان؛ ليبدد به ظلمات الكفر والطغيان.*
*عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ: بُعِثَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً([1]).*
*وَعَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قال: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: لَيْسَ بِالطَّوِيلِ البَائِنِ، وَلاَ بِالقَصِيرِ، وَلاَ بِالأَبْيَضِ الأَمْهَقِ، وَلَيْسَ بِالْآدَمِ، وَلَيْسَ بِالْجَعْدِ القَطَطِ، وَلاَ بِالسَّبْطِ، بَعَثَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَأْسِ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً([2]).*
*وكان ذلك موافقًا يوم الاثنين.*
*عَنْ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سُئِلَ عَنْ صَوْمِ يَوْمِ الِاثْنَيْنِ؟ قَالَ: «ذَاكَ يَوْمٌ وُلِدْتُّ فِيهِ، وَيَوْمٌ بُعِثْتُ - أَوْ أُنْزِلَ - عَلَيَّ فِيهِ([3])».*
*وأما الشهر الذي بُعث فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم فقيل بُعث في ربيع الأول، وقيل في رمضان؛ وهو ما ذهب إليه ابن إسحاق رحمه الله([4]).*
*وهو المشهور عند الجمهور.*
*قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله:*
*((وَالْمَشْهُورُ  ؛ أَنَّهُ بُعِثَ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ، كَمَا نَصَّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ عُبَيْدُ بْنُ عُمَيْرٍ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ، وَغَيْرُهُمَا، قَالَ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ مُسْتَدِلًّا عَلَى ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: (شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن)* البقرة: 185*.*
*فَقِيلَ: فِي ثَانِي عَشْرِهِ، وَرَوَى الْوَاقِدِيُّ بِسَنَدِهِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْبَاقِرِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: كَانَ ابْتِدَاءُ الْوَحْيِ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمَ الِاثْنَيْنِ، لِسَبْعِ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً خَلَتْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ، وَقِيلَ: فِي الرَّابِعِ وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنْهُ.*
*روى الإمام أحمد([5]) عَنْ وَاثِلَةَ بْنِ الْأَسْقَعِ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «أُنْزِلَتْ صُحُفُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فِي أَوَّلِ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ، وَأُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ لِسِتٍّ مَضَيْنَ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ، وَالْإِنْجِيلُ لِثَلَاثَ عَشْرَةَ خَلَتْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ، وَأُنْزِلَ الْفُرْقَانُ لِأَرْبَعٍ وَعِشْرِينَ خَلَتْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ»([6])))ا ه.*
*وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله:*
*((وَالْمَشْهُورُ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ، وَأَنَّهُ بُعِثَ فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ([7])))ا ه.*
*ولقد مهد الله تعالى لبعثة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بإرهاصات وعلامات منذ ولادته؛ منها ما هو حسي بأحداث حدثت له صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ كالذي رأته أمه حين ولادته، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أَنَا دَعْوَةُ أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَبُشْرَى عِيسَى، وَرَأَتْ أُمِّي حِينَ حَمَلَتْ بِي أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ مِنْهَا نُورٌ أَضَاءَتْ لَهُ بُصْرَى مِنْ أَرْضِ الشَّامِ([8])».*
*وكالحجر الذي كان يسلم عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنِّي لَأَعْرِفُ حَجَرًا بِمَكَّةَ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيَّ قَبْلَ أَنْ أُبْعَثَ إِنِّي لَأَعْرِفُهُ الْآنَ([9])»*.[1])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3902)، ومسلم (2351)، واللفظ للبخاري.

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3548)، ومسلم (2347).

[3])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (1162).

[4])) ((مغازي ابن إسحاق)) (130)، و((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 239).

[5])) في ((المسند)) (16984)، وأخرجه أيضًا البيهقي في ((الكبرى)) (18649)، والطبراني في ((المعجم الكبير)) (185). 

[6])) ((البداية والنهاية)) (4/ 15، 16).

[7])) ((فتح الباري)) (6/ 570).
وما ذهب إليه الحافظان ابن كثير وابن حجر مِنْ أن هذا هو قول الجمهور، خلاف ما ذكره ابن القيم رحمه الله في ((زاد المعاد)) (1/ 76)، حيث قال: ((*وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي شَهْرِ الْمَبْعَثِ؛ فَقِيلَ: لِثَمَانٍ مَضَيْنَ مِنْ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ سَنَةَ إِحْدَى وَأَرْبَعِينَ مِنْ عَامِ الْفِيلِ، هَذَا قَوْلُ الْأَكْثَرِينَ، وَقِيلَ: بَلْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي رَمَضَانَ*)).

[8])) أخرجه أحمد (22261)، والطيالسي (1236)، والحاكم (4174)، وصححه الألباني في ((الصحيحة)) (1546)، و((صحيح الجامع)) (3451).

[9])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (2277).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ومن  هذه العلامات والإرهاصات أيضًا ما حدث له صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصة رضاعه عند حليمة السعدية، وقصته صلى الله عليه وسلم مع بحيرا الراهب، وقد تقدم ذكرهما.*
*ومن هذه العلامات ما هو معنوي ظهر في أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ كتركه الكذب، وتركه شرب الخمر، خلافًا لعادة الرجال في ذلك الوقت، وعدم سجوده صلى الله عليه وسلم لصنم، وغير ذلك من صفات الشهامة والرجولة؛ حتى قالت له خديجة رضي الله عنها: فَوَاللَّهِ إِنَّكَ لَتَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ، وَتَصْدُقُ الحَدِيثَ، وَتَحْمِلُ الكَلَّ، وَتَكْسِبُ المَعْدُومَ، وَتَقْرِي الضَّيْفَ، وَتُعِينُ عَلَى نَوَائِبِ الحَقِّ([1]).*
*فلما بلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم الثامنة والثلاثين من عمره ترادفت عليه علامات النبوة وتحدث بها الرهبان والكهان.*
*من ذلك: ما رواه البخاري عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: مَا سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ، لِشَيْءٍ قَطُّ يَقُولُ: إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ كَذَا إِلَّا كَانَ كَمَا يَظُنُّ، بَيْنَمَا عُمَرُ جَالِسٌ، إِذْ مَرَّ بِهِ رَجُلٌ جَمِيلٌ، فَقَالَ: لَقَدْ أَخْطَأَ ظَنِّي، أَوْ إِنَّ هَذَا عَلَى دِينِهِ فِي الجَاهِلِيَّةِ، أَوْ لَقَدْ كَانَ كَاهِنَهُمْ؛ عَلَيَّ الرَّجُلَ، فَدُعِيَ لَهُ، فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ: مَا رَأَيْتُ كَاليَوْمِ اسْتُقْبِلَ بِهِ رَجُلٌ مُسْلِمٌ، قَالَ: فَإِنِّي أَعْزِمُ عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا أَخْبَرْتَنِي، قَالَ: كُنْتُ كَاهِنَهُمْ فِي الجَاهِلِيَّةِ، قَالَ: فَمَا أَعْجَبُ مَا جَاءَتْكَ بِهِ جِنِّيَّتُكَ، قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا أَنَا يَوْمًا فِي السُّوقِ، جَاءَتْنِي أَعْرِفُ فِيهَا الفَزَعَ، فَقَالَتْ: أَلَمْ تَرَ الجِنَّ وَإِبْلاَسَهَا؟ وَيَأْسَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِنْكَاسِهَا، وَلُحُوقَهَا بِالقِلاَصِ، وَأَحْلاَسِهَا([2])، قَالَ: عُمَرُ صَدَقَ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ، عِنْدَ آلِهَتِهِمْ إِذْ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ بِعِجْلٍ فَذَبَحَهُ، فَصَرَخَ بِهِ صَارِخٌ، لَمْ أَسْمَعْ صَارِخًا قَطُّ أَشَدَّ صَوْتًا مِنْهُ يَقُولُ: يَا جَلِيحْ، أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ([3])، رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ، يَقُولُ: لاَ إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، فَوَثَبَ القَوْمُ، قُلْتُ: لاَ أَبْرَحُ حَتَّى أَعْلَمَ مَا وَرَاءَ هَذَا، ثُمَّ نَادَى: يَا جَلِيحْ، أَمْرٌ نَجِيحْ، رَجُلٌ فَصِيحْ، يَقُولُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، فَقُمْتُ، فَمَا نَشِبْنَا([4]) أَنْ قِيلَ: هَذَا نَبِيٌّ([5]).*[1])) متفق عليه: سيأتي تخريجه.

[2])) تقول أبلس الرجل إذا سكت ذليلًا أو مغلوبًا. ويأسها من بعد إنكاسها: اليأس ضد الرجاء، والإنكاس الإنقلاب، ومعناه: أنها يأست من استراق السمع بعد أن كانت قد ألفته فانقلبت عن الاستراق مذ يأست من السمع.
        و((القلاص)) بكسر القاف وبالمهملة: جمع قلص بضمتين وهو جمع قلوص وهي الفتية من النياق.
        و((الأحلاس)): جمع حلس بكسر فسكون وهو كساء جلد يوضع علىٰ ظهر البعير.

[3])) ((الجليح)) معناه: الوقح المكافح بالعداوة. قال ابن حجر: ووقع في معظم الروايات التي أشرت إليها يا آل ذريح وهم بطن مشهور في العرب.
((أمر نجيح)): أي: صواب. ((لسان)) (2/ 612).

[4])) ((نشبنا)): لبثنا.

[5])) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3866). والرجل هو سواد بن قارب؛ كما صُرح به في بعض طرق الحديث. ((مستدرك الحاكم)) (6558).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ومن ذلك: أن مُنعت الجن من استراق السمع([1]).*
*وحينها قالت الجن: (*وَأَنَّا لَمَسْنَا السَّمَاءَ فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مُلِئَتْ حَرَسًا شَدِيدًا وَشُهُبًا وَأَنَّا كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ مِنْهَا مَقَاعِدَ لِلسَّمْعِ فَمَنْ يَسْتَمِعِ الْآنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَابًا رَصَدًا ) الجن: ٨ – ٩*.*
*ومن ذلك: ما ورد عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رضي الله عنهما، أَنَّ أَوَّلَ خَبَرٍ كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ بِمَبْعَثِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؛ أَنَّ امْرَأَةً مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَ لَهَا تَابِعٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ، فَجَاءَ فِي صُورَةِ طَائِرٍ أَبْيَضَ، فَوَقَعَ عَلَى حَائِطٍ لَهُمْ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: أَلَا تَنْزِلُ إِلَيْنَا فَتُحَدِّثُنَا وَنُحَدِّثُكَ، وَتُخْبِرُنَا وَنُخْبِرُكَ؟ قَالَ لَهَا: إِنَّهُ قَدْ بُعِثَ نَبِيٌّ بِمَكَّةَ حَرَّمَ الزِّنَا، وَمَنَعَ مِنَّا الْقَرَارَ([2]).*
*وَعَنْ سَلَمَةَ بْنِ سَلَامَةَ بْنِ وَقْشٍ، وَكَانَ، مِنْ أَصْحَابِ بَدْرٍ، قَالَ: كَانَ لَنَا جَارٌ مِنْ يَهُودَ فِي بَنِي عَبْدِ الْأَشْهَلِ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا يَوْمًا مِنْ بَيْتِهِ قَبْلَ مَبْعَثِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِيَسِيرٍ، فَوَقَفَ عَلَى مَجْلِسِ بَنِي عَبْدِ الْأَشْهَلِ، قَالَ سَلَمَةُ: وَأَنَا يَوْمَئِذٍ أَحْدَثُ مَنْ فِيهِ سِنًّا، عَلَيَّ بُرْدَةٌ، مُضْطَّجِعًا فِيهَا بِفِنَاءِ أَهْلِي، فَذَكَرَ الْبَعْثَ وَالْقِيَامَةَ وَالْحِسَابَ، وَالْمِيزَانَ، وَالْجَنَّةَ، وَالنَّارَ فَقَالَ: ذَلِكَ لِقَوْمٍ أَهْلِ شِرْكٍ، أَصْحَابِ أَوْثَانٍ، لَا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّ بَعْثًا كَائِنٌ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ، فَقَالُوا لَهُ: وَيْحَكَ يَا فُلَانُ تَرَى هَذَا كَائِنًا؟ أَنَّ النَّاسَ يُبْعَثُونَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِمْ إِلَى دَارٍ فِيهَا جَنَّةٌ وَنَارٌ، يُجْزَوْنَ فِيهَا بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ  ، قَالَ: نَعَمْ، وَالَّذِي يُحْلَفُ بِهِ يَوَدُّ أَنَّ لَهُ بِحَظِّهِ مِنْ تِلْكَ النَّارِ أَعْظَمَ تَنُّورٍ فِي* *الدُّنْيَا، يُحَمُّونَهُ ثُمَّ يُدْخِلُونَهُ إِيَّاهُ فَيُطْبَقُ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَنْ يَنْجُوَ مِنْ تِلْكَ النَّارِ غَدًا، قَالُوا لَهُ: وَيْحَكَ وَمَا آيَةُ ذَلِكَ؟ قَالَ: نَبِيٌّ يُبْعَثُ مِنْ نَحْوِ هَذِهِ الْبِلَادِ، وَأَشَارَ بِيَدِهِ نَحْوَ مَكَّةَ، وَالْيَمَنِ، قَالُوا: وَمَتَى نَرَاهُ؟ قَالَ: فَنَظَرَ إِلَيَّ وَأَنَا مِنْ أَحْدَثِهِمْ سِنًّا، فَقَالَ: إِنْ يَسْتَنْفِدْ هَذَا الْغُلَامُ عُمُرَهُ يُدْرِكْهُ، قَالَ سَلَمَةُ: فَوَاللهِ مَا ذَهَبَ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ حَتَّى بَعَثَ اللهُ تَعَالَى رَسُولَهُ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَهُوَ حَيٌّ بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِنَا، فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَكَفَرَ بِهِ بَغْيًا وَحَسَدًا، فَقُلْنَا: وَيْلَكَ يَا فُلَانُ أَلَسْتَ بِالَّذِي قُلْتَ لَنَا فِيهِ مَا قُلْتَ؟ قَالَ: بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ بِهِ([3]).*
*وَرَوَى ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ، عَنْ عَاصِمِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ رِجَالٍ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ، قَالُوا: إنَّ مِمَّا دَعَانَا إلَى الْإِسْلَامِ، مَعَ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَهُدَاهُ لَنَا؛ لَمَّا كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ مِنْ رِجَالِ يَهُودَ، وَكُنَّا أَهْلَ شِرْكٍ أَصْحَابَ أَوَثَانٍ، وَكَانُوا أَهْلَ كِتَابٍ، عِنْدَهُمْ عِلْمٌ لَيْسَ لَنَا، وَكَانَتْ لَا تَزَالُ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ شُرُورٌ، فَإِذَا نِلْنَا مِنْهُمْ بَعْضَ مَا يَكْرَهُونَ، قَالُوا لَنَا: إنَّهُ قَدْ تَقَارَبَ زَمَانُ نَبِيٍّ يُبْعَثُ الْآنَ نَقْتُلُكُمْ مَعَهُ قَتْلَ عَادٍ وَإِرَمٍ، فَكُنَّا كَثِيرًا مَا نَسْمَعُ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمْ، فَلَمَّا بَعَثَ اللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَجَبْنَاهُ، حِينَ دَعَانَا إلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى، وَعَرَفْنَا مَا كَانُوا يَتَوَعَّدُونَن  َا بِهِ، فَبَادَرْنَاهُم  ْ إلَيْهِ، فَآمَنَّا بِهِ، وَكَفَرُوا بِهِ، فَفِينَا وَفِيهِمْ نَزَلَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْآيَاتُ مِنْ الْبَقَرَةِ: (*وَلَمَّا جاءَهُمْ كِتابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِما مَعَهُمْ وَكانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلَمَّا جاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكافِرِينَ ) البقرة: ٨٩*(**[4]**).*[1])) ((صحيح البخاري)) (4921).

[2])) أخرجه أحمد (14835)، وأبو نعيم في ((الدلائل)) (56)، والبيهقي في ((الدلائل)) (2/ 261)، وحسنه الألباني في ((صحيح السيرة)) (83). 

[3])) أخرجه أحمد (15841)، والحاكم (5764)، وقال: صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه، وابن هشام في ((السيرة)) (1/ 212)، ثلاثتهم من طريق ابن إسحاق، وصححه الألباني في ((صحيح السيرة)) (59).

[4])) أخرجه ابن إسحاق في ((المغازي)) (84)، وعنه ابن هشام في ((السيرة)) (1/ 211)، وصححه الألباني في ((صحيح السيرة)) (57).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وَرَوَى ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ عَنْ عَاصِمِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ قَتَادَةَ عَنْ شَيْخٍ مِنْ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ قَالَ لِي: هَلْ تَدْرِي عَمَّ كَانَ إسْلَامُ ثَعْلَبَةَ بْنِ سَعْيَةَ وَأَسِيدِ بْنِ سَعْيَةَ وَأَسَدِ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ، نَفَرٍ مِنْ بَنِي هَدْلٍ، إخْوَةِ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ، كَانُوا مَعَهُمْ فِي جَاهِلِيَّتِهِم  ْ ثُمَّ كَانُوا سَادَتَهُمْ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لَا وَاَللَّهِ، قَالَ: فَإِنَّ رَجُلًا مِنْ يَهُودَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الشَّامِ، يُقَالُ لَهُ: ابْنُ الْهَيْبَانِ، قَدِمَ عَلَيْنَا قُبَيْلَ الْإِسْلَامِ بِسِنِينَ، فَحَلَّ بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِنَا، لَا وَاَللَّهِ مَا رَأَيْنَا رَجُلًا قَطْ لَا يُصَلِّي الْخَمْسَ أَفَضْلَ مِنْهُ، فَأَقَامَ عِنْدَنَا فَكُنَّا إذَا قَحِطَ عَنَّا الْمَطَرُ قُلْنَا لَهُ: اخْرُجْ يَا بْنَ الْهَيْبَانِ فَاسْتَسْقِ لَنَا، فَيَقُولُ: لَا وَاَللَّهِ حَتَّى تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ مَخْرَجِكُمْ صَدَقَةً، فَنَقُولُ لَهُ: كَمْ؟ فَيَقُولُ: صَاعًا مِنْ تَمْرٍ، أَوْ مُدَّيْنِ مِنْ شَعِيرٍ، قَالَ: فَنُخْرِجُهَا ثُمَّ يَخْرُجُ بِنَا إلَى ظَاهِرِ حَرَّتِنَا فَيَسْتَسْقِي اللهَ لَنَا، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا يَبْرَحُ مَجْلِسَهُ حَتَّى يَمُرَّ السَّحَابُ وَنُسْقَى، قَدْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ غَيْرَ مَرَّةٍ وَلَا مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَا ثَلَاثٍ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ حَضَرَتْهُ الْوَفَاةُ عِنْدَنَا، فَلَمَّا عَرَفَ أَنَّهُ مَيِّتٌ، قَالَ: يَا مَعْشَرَ يَهُودَ، مَا تَرَوْنَهُ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنْ أَرْضِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْخَمِيرِ إلَى أَرْضِ الْبُؤْسِ وَالْجُوعِ؟ قَالَ: قُلْنَا: إنَّكَ أَعْلَمُ، قَالَ: فَإِنِّي إنَّمَا قَدِمْتُ هَذِهِ* *الْبَلْدَةَ أتَوَكَّفُ([1]) خُرُوجَ نَبِيٍّ قَدْ أَظَلَّ([2]) زَمَانُهُ، وَهَذِهِ الْبَلْدَةُ مُهَاجَرُهُ، فَكُنْتُ أَرْجُو أَنْ يُبْعَثَ فَأَتَّبِعَهُ، وَقَدْ أَظَلَّكُمْ زَمَانُهُ، فَلَا تُسْبَقُنَّ إلَيْهِ يَا مَعْشَرَ يَهُودَ، فَإِنَّهُ يُبْعَثُ بِسَفْكِ الدِّمَاءِ، وَسَبْيِ الذَّرَارِيِّ وَالنِّسَاءِ مِمَّنْ خَالَفَهُ، فَلَا يَمْنَعْكُمْ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ.*
*فَلَمَّا بُعِثَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَحَاصَرَ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ، قَالَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْفِتْيَةُ - وَكَانُوا شَبَابًا أَحْدَاثًا -: يَا بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ، وَاَللَّهِ إنَّهُ لَلنَّبِيِّ الَّذِي كَانَ عَهِدَ إلَيْكُمْ فِيهِ ابْنُ الْهَيْبَانِ، قَالُوا: لَيْسَ بِهِ، قَالُوا: بَلَى وَاَللَّهِ، إنَّهُ لَهُوَ بِصِفَّتِهِ، فَنَزَلُوا وَأَسْلَمُوا، وَأَحْرَزُوا دِمَاءَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ([3]).*
*وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ مَا رَوَاهُ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي سَلْمَانُ الْفَارِسِيُّ حَدِيثَهُ مِنْ فِيهِ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ رَجُلًا فَارِسِيًّا مِنْ أَهْلِ أَصْبَهَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ قَرْيَةٍ مِنْهَا يُقَالُ لَهَا جَيٌّ، وَكَانَ أَبِي دِهْقَانَ قَرْيَتِهِ([4])، وَكُنْتُ أَحَبَّ خَلْقِ اللهِ إِلَيْهِ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ بِهِ حُبُّهُ إِيَّايَ حَتَّى حَبَسَنِي فِي بَيْتِهِ كَمَا تُحْبَسُ الْجَارِيَةُ، واَجْتهَدْتُّ فِي الْمَجُوسِيَّةِ حَتَّى كُنْتُ قَطِنَ النَّارِ الَّذِي يُوقِدُهَا([5]) لَا يَتْرُكُهَا تَخْبُو سَاعَةً، قَالَ: وَكَانَتْ لِأَبِي ضَيْعَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ، قَالَ: فَشُغِلَ فِي بُنْيَانٍ لَهُ يَوْمًا، فَقَالَ لِي: يَا بُنَيَّ، إِنِّي قَدْ شُغِلْتُ فِي بُنْيَانٍ هَذَا الْيَوْمَ عَنْ ضَيْعَتِي، فَاذْهَبْ فَاطَّلِعْهَا، وَأَمَرَنِي فِيهَا بِبَعْضِ مَا يُرِيدُ، فَخَرَجْتُ أُرِيدُ ضَيْعَتَهُ، فَمَرَرْتُ بِكَنِيسَةٍ مِنْ كَنَائِسِ النَّصَارَى، فَسَمِعْتُ أَصْوَاتَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ يُصَلُّونَ، وَكُنْتُ لَا أَدْرِي مَا أَمْرُ النَّاسِ لِحَبْسِ أَبِي إِيَّايَ فِي بَيْتِهِ، فَلَمَّا مَرَرْتُ بِهِمْ، وَسَمِعْتُ أَصْوَاتَهُمْ، دَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنْظُرُ مَا يَصْنَعُونَ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُمْ أَعْجَبَنِي صَلَاتُهُمْ، وَرَغِبْتُ فِي أَمْرِهِمْ، وَقُلْتُ: هَذَا وَاللهِ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الدِّينِ الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَلَيْهِ، فَوَاللهِ مَا تَرَكْتُهُمْ حَتَّى غَرَبَتِ الشَّمْسُ، وَتَرَكْتُ ضَيْعَةَ أَبِي وَلَمْ آتِهَا، فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: أَيْنَ أَصْلُ هَذَا الدِّينِ؟* *قَالُوا: بِالشَّامِ قَالَ: ثُمَّ رَجَعْتُ إِلَى أَبِي، وَقَدْ بَعَثَ فِي طَلَبِي وَشَغَلْتُهُ عَنْ عَمَلِهِ كُلِّهِ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا جِئْتُهُ، قَالَ: أَيْ بُنَيَّ، أَيْنَ كُنْتَ؟ أَلَمْ أَكُنْ عَهِدْتُّ إِلَيْكَ مَا عَهِدْتُّ؟ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا أَبَتِ، مَرَرْتُ بِنَاسٍ يُصَلُّونَ فِي كَنِيسَةٍ لَهُمْ فَأَعْجَبَنِي مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْ دِينِهِمْ، فَوَاللهِ مَازِلْتُ عِنْدَهُمْ حَتَّى غَرَبَتِ الشَّمْسُ، قَالَ: أَيْ بُنَيَّ، لَيْسَ فِي ذَلِكَ الدِّينِ خَيْرٌ، دِينُكَ وَدِينُ آبَائِكَ خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: كَلَّا وَاللهِ إِنَّهُ لَخَيْرٌ مِنْ دِينِنَا، قَالَ: فَخَافَنِي، فَجَعَلَ فِي رِجْلَيَّ قَيْدًا، ثُمَّ حَبَسَنِي فِي بَيْتِهِ، قَالَ: وَبَعَثَتُ إِلَى النَّصَارَى فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: إِذَا قَدِمَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَكْبٌ مِنَ الشَّامِ تُجَّارٌ مِنَ النَّصَارَى فَأَخْبِرُونِي بِهِمْ، قَالَ: فَقَدِمَ عَلَيْهِمْ رَكْبٌ مِنَ الشَّامِ تُجَّارٌ مِنَ النَّصَارَى، قَالَ: فَأَخْبَرُونِي بِهِمْ، قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: إِذَا قَضَوْا حَوَائِجَهُمْ وَأَرَادُوا الرَّجْعَةَ إِلَى بِلَادِهِمْ فَآذِنُونِي بِهِمْ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا أَرَادُوا الرَّجْعَةَ إِلَى بِلَادِهِمْ أَخْبَرُونِي بِهِمْ، فَأَلْقَيْتُ الْحَدِيدَ مِنْ رِجْلَيَّ، ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى قَدِمْتُ الشَّامَ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْتُهَا، قُلْتُ: مَنْ أَفْضَلُ أَهْلِ هَذَا الدِّينِ؟ قَالُوا: الْأَسْقُفُّ فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ، قَالَ: فَجِئْتُهُ، فَقُلْتُ: إِنِّي قَدْ رَغِبْتُ فِي هَذَا الدِّينِ، وَأَحْبَبْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مَعَكَ أَخْدُمُكَ فِي كَنِيسَتِكَ، وَأَتَعَلَّمُ مِنْكَ وَأُصَلِّي مَعَكَ، قَالَ: فَادْخُلْ فَدَخَلْتُ مَعَهُ، قَالَ: فَكَانَ رَجُلَ سَوْءٍ يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِالصَّدَقَةِ وَيُرَغِّبُهُمْ فِيهَا، فَإِذَا جَمَعُوا إِلَيْهِ مِنْهَا أَشْيَاءَ، اكْتَنَزَهُ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ الْمَسَاكِينَ، حَتَّى جَمَعَ سَبْعَ** قِلَالٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَوَرِقٍ، قَالَ: وَأَبْغَضْتُّهُ بُغْضًا شَدِيدًا لِمَا رَأَيْتُهُ يَصْنَعُ، ثُمَّ مَاتَ، فَاجْتَمَعَتْ إِلَيْهِ النَّصَارَى لِيَدْفِنُوهُ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: إِنَّ هَذَا كَانَ رَجُلَ سَوْءٍ يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالصَّدَقَةِ وَيُرَغِّبُكُمْ فِيهَا فَإِذَا جِئْتُمُوهُ بِهَا اكْتَنَزَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ، وَلَمْ يُعْطِ الْمَسَاكِينَ مِنْهَا شَيْئًا، قَالُوا: وَمَا عِلْمُكَ بِذَلِكَ؟، قَالَ: قُلْتُ أَنَا أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى كَنْزِهِ، قَالُوا: فَدُلَّنَا عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَأَرَيْتُهُمْ مَوْضِعَهُ، قَالَ: فَاسْتَخْرَجُوا مِنْهُ سَبْعَ قِلَالٍ مَمْلُوءَةٍ ذَهَبًا وَوَرِقًا، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهَا قَالُوا: وَاللهِ لَا نَدْفِنُهُ أَبَدًا فَصَلَبُوهُ، ثُمَّ رَجَمُوهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ، ثُمَّ جَاءُوا بِرَجُلٍ آخَرَ، فَجَعَلُوهُ بِمَكَانِهِ، قَالَ: يَقُولُ سَلْمَانُ: فَمَا رَأَيْتُ رَجُلًا لَا يُصَلِّي الْخَمْسَ، أَرَى أَنَّهُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْهُ، أَزْهَدُ فِي الدُّنْيَا، وَلَا أَرْغَبُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ، وَلَا أَدْأَبُ لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا مِنْهُ، قَالَ: فَأَحْبَبْتُهُ حُبًّا لَمْ أُحِبَّهُ مَنْ قَبْلَهُ، فَأَقَمْتُ مَعَهُ زَمَانًا، ثُمَّ حَضَرَتْهُ الْوَفَاةُ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: يَا فُلَانُ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكَ وَأَحْبَبْتُكَ حُبًّا لَمْ أُحِبَّهُ مَنْ قَبْلَكَ، وَقَدْ حَضَرَكَ مَا تَرَى مِنْ أَمْرِ اللهِ، فَإِلَى مَنْ تُوصِي بِي، وَمَا تَأْمُرُنِي؟، قَالَ: أَيْ بُنَيَّ وَاللهِ مَا أَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا الْيَوْمَ عَلَى مَا كُنْتُ عَلَيْهِ، لَقَدْ هَلَكَ النَّاسُ وَبَدَّلُوا وَتَرَكُوا أَكْثَرَ مَا كَانُوا عَلَيْهِ، إِلَّا رَجُلًا بِالْمَوْصِلِ، وَهُوَ فُلَانٌ، فَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كُنْتُ عَلَيْهِ، فَالْحَقْ بِهِ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا مَاتَ وَغَيَّبَ، لَحِقْتُ بِصَاحِبِ الْمَوْصِلِ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: يَا فُلَانُ، إِنَّ فُلَانًا أَوْصَانِي عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ أَنْ أَلْحَقَ بِكَ، وَأَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّكَ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ، قَالَ: فَقَالَ لِي: أَقِمْ عِنْدِي فَأَقَمْتُ عِنْدَهُ، فَوَجَدْتُّهُ خَيْرَ رَجُلٍ عَلَى أَمْرِ صَاحِبِهِ، فَلَمْ يَلْبَثْ أَنْ مَاتَ، فَلَمَّا حَضَرَتْهُ الْوَفَاةُ، قُلْتُ لَهُ: يَا فُلَانُ، إِنَّ فُلَانًا أَوْصَى بِي إِلَيْكَ، وَأَمَرَنِي بِاللُّحُوقِ بِكَ، وَقَدْ حَضَرَكَ مِنَ اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مَا تَرَى، فَإِلَى مَنْ تُوصِي بِي، وَمَا تَأْمُرُنِي؟ قَالَ: أَيْ بُنَيَّ، وَاللهِ مَا أَعْلَمُ رَجُلًا عَلَى مِثْلِ مَا كُنَّا عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا بِنَصِيبِينَ، وَهُوَ فُلَانٌ، فَالْحَقْ بِهِ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا مَاتَ وَغَيَّبَ لَحِقْتُ بِصَاحِبِ نَصِيبِينَ، فَجِئْتُهُ فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ خَبَرِي، وَمَا أَمَرَنِي بِهِ صَاحِبِي، قَالَ: فَأَقِمْ عِنْدِي، فَأَقَمْتُ عِنْدَهُ، فَوَجَدْتُهُ عَلَى أَمْرِ صَاحِبَيْهِ، فَأَقَمْتُ مَعَ خَيْرِ رَجُلٍ، فَوَاللهِ مَا لَبِثَ أَنْ نَزَلَ بِهِ الْمَوْتُ، فَلَمَّا حَضَرَ، قُلْتُ لَهُ: يَا فُلَانُ، إِنَّ فُلَانًا كَانَ أَوْصَى بِي إِلَى فُلَانٍ، ثُمَّ أَوْصَى بِي فُلَانٌ إِلَيْكَ، فَإِلَى مَنْ تُوصِي بِي، وَمَا تَأْمُرُنِي؟ قَالَ: أَيْ بُنَيَّ، وَاللهِ مَا نَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا بَقِيَ عَلَى أَمْرِنَا، آمُرُكَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُ إِلَّا رَجُلًا بِعَمُّورِيَّةَ  ، فَإِنَّهُ عَلَى مِثْلِ مَا نَحْنُ عَلَيْهِ، فَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتَ فَأْتِهِ، قَالَ: فَإِنَّهُ عَلَى أَمْرِنَا، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا مَاتَ وَغَيَّبَ لَحِقْتُ بِصَاحِبِ عَمُّورِيَّةَ، وَأَخْبَرْتُهُ خَبَرِي، فَقَالَ: أَقِمْ عِنْدِي، فَأَقَمْتُ مَعَ رَجُلٍ عَلَى هَدْيِ أَصْحَابِهِ وَأَمْرِهِمْ، قَالَ: وَاكْتَسَبْتُ حَتَّى كَانَ لِي بَقَرَاتٌ وَغُنَيْمَةٌ، قَالَ:* *ثُمَّ نَزَلَ بِهِ أَمْرُ اللهِ، فَلَمَّا حَضَرَ قُلْتُ لَهُ: يَا فُلَانُ، إِنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَ فُلَانٍ، فَأَوْصَى بِي فُلَانٌ إِلَى فُلَانٍ، وَأَوْصَى بِي فُلَانٌ إِلَى فُلَانٍ، ثُمَّ أَوْصَى بِي فُلَانٌ إِلَيْكَ، فَإِلَى مَنْ تُوصِي بِي، وَمَا تَأْمُرُنِي؟ قَالَ: أَيْ بُنَيَّ، وَاللهِ مَا أَعْلَمُهُ أَصْبَحَ عَلَى مَا كُنَّا عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ آمُرُكَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُ، وَلَكِنَّهُ قَدْ أَظَلَّكَ زَمَانُ نَبِيٍّ هُوَ مَبْعُوثٌ بِدِينِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ يَخْرُجُ بِأَرْضِ الْعَرَبِ، مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى أَرْضٍ بَيْنَ حَرَّتَيْنِ بَيْنَهُمَا نَخْلٌ، بِهِ عَلَامَاتٌ لَا تَخْفَى؛ يَأْكُلُ الْهَدِيَّةَ، وَلَا يَأْكُلُ الصَّدَقَةَ، بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْهِ خَاتَمُ النُّبُوَّةِ، فَإِنْ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ تَلْحَقَ بِتِلْكَ الْبِلَادِ فَافْعَلْ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ مَاتَ وَغَيَّبَ، فَمَكَثْتُ بِعَمُّورِيَّةَ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ أَنْ أَمْكُثَ، ثُمَّ مَرَّ بِي نَفَرٌ مِنْ كَلْبٍ تُجَّارًا، فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: تَحْمِلُونِي إِلَى أَرْضِ الْعَرَبِ، وَأُعْطِيكُمْ بَقَرَاتِي هَذِهِ وَغُنَيْمَتِي هَذِهِ؟ قَالُوا: نَعَمْ، فَأَعْطَيْتُمُو  هَا وَحَمَلُونِي، حَتَّى إِذَا قَدِمُوا بِي وَادِي الْقُرَى ظَلَمُونِي فَبَاعُونِي مِنْ رَجُلٍ مِنْ يَهُودَ عَبْدًا، فَكُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ، وَرَأَيْتُ النَّخْلَ، وَرَجَوْتُ أَنْ تَكُونَ الْبَلَدَ الَّذِي وَصَفَ لِي صَاحِبِي، فَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا عِنْدَهُ، قَدِمَ عَلَيْهِ ابْنُ عَمٍّ لَهُ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ، فَابْتَاعَنِي مِنْهُ، فَاحْتَمَلَنِي إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، فَوَاللهِ مَا هُوَ إِلَّا أَنْ رَأَيْتُهَا فَعَرَفْتُهَا بِصِفَةِ صَاحِبِي، فَأَقَمْتُ بِهَا وَبَعَثَ اللهُ رَسُولَهُ، فَأَقَامَ بِمَكَّةَ مَا أَقَامَ لَا أَسْمَعُ لَهُ بِذِكْرٍ مَعَ مَا أَنَا فِيهِ مِنْ شُغْلِ الرِّقِّ، ثُمَّ هَاجَرَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ([6]).*[1])) ((أتوكف)): أنتظر.

[2])) ((أظل)): اقترب.

[3])) أخرجه ابن هشام في ((السيرة)) (1/ 213)، عن ابن إسحاق، وصححه الألباني في ((صحيح السيرة)) (61). 

[4])) ((*الدِّهْقَانُ)): بِكَسْرِ الدَّالِ وَضَمِّهَا: رئيسُ القَرْية*. ((نهاية)).

[5])) ((*قَطِنَ النَّارِ)): أَيْ: خازِنَها وخادِمَها: أَرَادَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ لَازِمًا لَهَا لَا يُفارِقُها، مِنْ قَطَن فِي الْمَكَانِ إِذَا لَزِمه، ويُروْى بِفَتْحِ الطَّاءِ جَمْع قَاطِن. ((نهاية)).*

[6])) أخرجه ابن إسحاق في ((المغازي)) (87- 90)، وعنه: أحمد (23737)، وابن هشام في ((السيرة)) (1/ 214- 218)، عن ابن إسحاق، وصححه الألباني ((صحيح السيرة)) (70).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وَعَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ نُفَيْلٍ؛ أَنَّ زَيْدَ بْنَ عَمْرِو بْنِ نُفَيْلٍ، وَوَرَقَةَ بْنَ نَوْفَلٍ، خَرَجَا يَلْتَمِسَانِ الدِّينَ، حَتَّى انْتَهَيَا إِلَى رَاهِبٍ بِالْمَوْصِلِ، فَقَالَ لِزَيْدِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو: مِنْ أَيْنَ أَقْبَلْتَ يَا صَاحِبَ الْبَعِيرِ؟ قَالَ: مِنْ بَيْتِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عليه السلام، قَالَ: وَمَا تَلْتَمِسُ؟*
*قَالَ: أَلْتَمِسُ الدِّينَ، قَالَ: ارْجِعْ فَإِنَّهُ يُوشِكُ أَنْ يَظْهَرَ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُ فِي أَرْضِكَ.*
*فَأَمَّا وَرَقَةُ بْنُ نَوْفَلٍ فَتَنَصَّرَ، وَأَمَّا زَيْدٌ فَعُرِضَ عَلَى النَّصْرَانِيَّ  ةِ فَلَمْ تُوَافِقْهُ فَرَجَعَ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ:* 
لبيك حقًّا حقًّا

 

تعبدًا ورقًّا


البرُّ أبغي لا الخال

 

وهل مُهَجِّرٌ كمن قال




*آمَنْتُ بِمَا آمَنَ بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ.*
*وَهُوَ يَقُولُ:* 
أنفي لك عانٍ راغمُ

 

مهْما تُجَشِّمْنِي فَإِنِّي جاشمُ




*ثُمَّ يَخِرُّ فَيَسْجُدُ*([1])
*وقبيل مبعثه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان وحيه منامًا، وكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح([2]).*
*ثم حبب إليه الخلوة فكان يخلو في غار حراء شهر رمضان يتعبد فيه([3]).*
[1])) أخرجه الطيالسي (231)، والبيهقي في ((الدلائل)) (2/ 124).
وقوله: ((البر أبغي لا الخال)): أي: أبغي البر لا الكِبْر؛ فالخال: الكِبْر؛ من الخيلاء، جاء في ((النهاية)) (2/ 94):  *يُقَالُ هُوَ ذُو خَالٍ أَيْ: ذُو كِبْرٍ.*
وقوله: ((وهل مهجر كمن قال)): *الْهَجِيرُ والْهَاجِرَةُ: اشتدادُ الحَرِّ نصفَ النهار*، *أَيْ: هَلْ مَنْ سَارَ فِي الْهَاجِرَةِ كَمَنْ أَقَامَ فِي الْقَائِلَةِ؟*. ((نهاية)) (5/ 246).
وقوله: ((إني لك عانٍ)): أي: لك أسير خاضع متذلل؛ جاء في ((معجم العين)) (2/ 258): *وَالْعَانِي: الْخَاضِعُ المُتَذَلِّل، قال الله عزَّ وجلَّ: (وعنت الوجوه للحي القيوم)* طه: 111 *، وَهِيَ تَعْنو عُنُوًّا، وَجِئْتُ إِلَيْكَ عَانِيًا: أَي: خَاضِعًا كَالْأَسِيرِ الْمُرْتَهِنِ بِذُنُوبِهِ، وَالْعَنْوَةُ: الْقَهْرُ؛ أَخَذَهَا عَنْوَةً؛ أَي: قَهْرًا بِالسَّيْفِ، وَالْعَانِي: مَأْخُوذٌ مِنَ الْعَنْوَةِ، أَي: الذِّلَّةَ.*
وجاء في ((النهاية)) (3/ 314): *الْعَانِي: الْأسِيرُ، وكلُّ مَنْ ذَلَّ وَاسْتَكَانَ وَخَضَعَ فَقَدَ عَنَا يَعْنُو، وَهُوَ عَانٍ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ عَانِيَةٌ، وَجَمْعُهَا: عَوَانٍ.*
*وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيثُ «اتَّقُوا اللهَ فِي النِّسَاءِ فَإِنَّهُنَّ عَوَانٍ عِنْدَكُمْ»، أَيْ: أُسَرَاءَ، أَوْ كَالْأُسَرَاءِ.*
وقوله: ((مهما تجشمني فإني جاشم)): أي: مهما كلَّفْتني؛ *يُقَالُ: جَشِمْتُ الأمْرَ؛ بِالْكَسْرِ، وتَجَشَّمْتُهُ: إِذَا تَكَلَّفْتُهُ، وجَشَّمْتُهُ غَيْري بالتَّشْديد، وأَجْشَمْتُهُ: إِذَا كَلَّفْتَهُ إِيَّاهُ. ((نهاية)) (1/ 274).*

[2])) سيأتي معنا في الحديث المذكور.

[3])) سيأتي معنا في حديث خديجة رضي الله عنها مع ورقة بن نوفل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ثم بعد ذلك نزل الوحي من السماء، من عند رب العزة على الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*فكيف كان نزول الوحي عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم لأول مرة؟ وأين كان هذا؟ وما الذي حدث له صلى الله عليه وسلم حينها؟ وكيف كان موقف من حوله منه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أخبرهم بذلك؟*
*هذا ما سنعرفه من خلال الحديث الصحيح المروي في ((الصحيحين)) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: أَوَّلُ مَا بُدِئَ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنَ الوَحْيِ الرُّؤْيَا الصَّالِحَةُ فِي النَّوْمِ، فَكَانَ لاَ يَرَى رُؤْيَا إِلَّا جَاءَتْ مِثْلَ فَلَقِ الصُّبْحِ، ثُمَّ حُبِّبَ إِلَيْهِ الخَلاَءُ، وَكَانَ يَخْلُو بِغَارِ حِرَاءٍ فَيَتَحَنَّثُ فِيهِ - وَهُوَ التَّعَبُّدُ - اللَّيَالِيَ ذَوَاتِ العَدَدِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْزِعَ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ، وَيَتَزَوَّدُ لِذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ يَرْجِعُ إِلَى خَدِيجَةَ فَيَتَزَوَّدُ لِمِثْلِهَا، حَتَّى جَاءَهُ الحَقُّ وَهُوَ فِي غَارِ حِرَاءٍ، فَجَاءَهُ المَلَكُ فَقَالَ: اقْرَأْ، قَالَ: «مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ»، قَالَ: فَأَخَذَنِي فَغَطَّنِي حَتَّى بَلَغَ مِنِّي الجَهْدَ، ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَنِي، فَقَالَ: اقْرَأْ، قُلْتُ: مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ، فَأَخَذَنِي فَغَطَّنِي الثَّانِيَةَ حَتَّى بَلَغَ مِنِّي الجَهْدَ، ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَنِي، فَقَالَ: اقْرَأْ، فَقُلْتُ: مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ، فَأَخَذَنِي فَغَطَّنِي الثَّالِثَةَ، ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَنِي، فَقَالَ:(اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق قلق الإنسان من علق اقرأ وربك الأكرم)* العلق: ١ - ٣ *، فَرَجَعَ بِهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَرْجُفُ فُؤَادُهُ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَى خَدِيجَةَ بِنْتِ خُوَيْلِدٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، فَقَالَ: «زَمِّلُونِي زَمِّلُونِي»، فَزَمَّلُوهُ حَتَّى ذَهَبَ عَنْهُ الرَّوْعُ، فَقَالَ لِخَدِيجَةَ وَأَخْبَرَهَا الخَبَرَ: «لَقَدْ خَشِيتُ عَلَى نَفْسِي»، فَقَالَتْ خَدِيجَةُ: كَلَّا وَاللَّهِ مَا يُخْزِيكَ اللَّهُ أَبَدًا، إِنَّكَ لَتَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ، وَتَحْمِلُ الكَلَّ، وَتَكْسِبُ المَعْدُومَ، وَتَقْرِي الضَّيْفَ، وَتُعِينُ عَلَى نَوَائِبِ الحَقِّ، فَانْطَلَقَتْ بِهِ خَدِيجَةُ حَتَّى أَتَتْ بِهِ وَرَقَةَ بْنَ نَوْفَلِ بْنِ أَسَدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ العُزَّى ابْنَ عَمِّ خَدِيجَةَ، وَكَانَ امْرًأ تَنَصَّرَ فِي الجَاهِلِيَّةِ، وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ الكِتَابَ العِبْرَانِيَّ؛ فَيَكْتُبُ مِنَ الإِنْجِيلِ بِالعِبْرَانِيّ  َةِ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ، وَكَانَ شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا قَدْ عَمِيَ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ خَدِيجَةُ: يَا ابْنَ عَمِّ، اسْمَعْ مِنَ ابْنِ أَخِيكَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ وَرَقَةُ: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي مَاذَا تَرَى؟ فَأَخْبَرَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَبَرَ مَا رَأَى، فَقَالَ لَهُ وَرَقَةُ: هَذَا النَّامُوسُ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى مُوسَى، يَا لَيْتَنِي فِيهَا جَذَعًا، لَيْتَنِي أَكُونُ حَيًّا إِذْ يُخْرِجُكَ قَوْمُكَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «أَوَ مُخْرِجِيَّ هُمْ»، قَالَ: نَعَمْ، لَمْ يَأْتِ رَجُلٌ قَطُّ بِمِثْلِ مَا جِئْتَ بِهِ إِلَّا عُودِيَ، وَإِنْ يُدْرِكْنِي يَوْمُكَ أَنْصُرْكَ نَصْرًا مُؤَزَّرًا.*
*ثُمَّ لَمْ يَنْشَبْ وَرَقَةُ أَنْ تُوُفِّيَ، وَفَتَرَ الوَحْيُ([1]).*
*·      فترة الوحي:*
*ثم فتر الوحي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فترة([2])؛ كما هو مذكور في الحديث المتقدم، وَعَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، يَقُولُ: «ثُمَّ فَتَرَ عَنِّي الوَحْيُ فَتْرَةً([3])».*
*ولم تُذْكَرْ مدة فتور الوحي بالتحديد إلا ماورد عند ابن سعد في ((الطبقات([4])))، بسند غير صحيح؛ أنها كانت أيامًا، وما ورد من مرسل الشعبي أنها كَانَتْ سَنَتَيْنِ وَنِصْفًا([5])، ولا يصح أيضًا.*
*وأما ما ذكر في بعض طرق حديث عائشة السابق عن محاولة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التردي من شواهق الجبال حزنًا على غياب الوحي عنه([6])؛ فهو من مراسيل الزهري، وليس موصولًا، كما قرر ذلك ابن حجر رحمه الله([7])، ومراسيل الزهري معروفة بشدة ضعفها.*
*·     * *عودة الوحي:*
*ثم حَدَّثَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن عودة الوحي مرة أخرى، عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رضي الله عنهما، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ فَتْرَةِ الوَحْيِ، قال: «فَبَيْنَا أَنَا أَمْشِي سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، فَرَفَعْتُ بَصَرِي قِبَلَ السَّمَاءِ، فَإِذَا المَلَكُ الَّذِي جَاءَنِي بِحِرَاءٍ قَاعِدٌ عَلَى كُرْسِيٍّ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ، فَجَئِثْتُ([8]) مِنْهُ حَتَّى هَوَيْتُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، فَجِئْتُ أَهْلِي فَقُلْتُ: زَمِّلُونِي، زَمِّلُونِي، فَزَمَّلُونِي، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: (يا أيها المدثر قم فأنذر)* المدثر: ١ - ٢ *، إِلَى قَوْلِهِ: (والرجز قاهجر)* المدثر: ٥ *، - قَالَ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ: وَالرِّجْزُ: الأَوْثَانُ - ثُمَّ حَمِيَ الوَحْيُ وَتَتَابَعَ([9])».*[1])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3)، ومسلم (160).

[2])) قال ابن حجر رحمه الله: ((*وَفُتُورُ الْوَحْيِ عِبَارَةٌ عَنْ تَأَخُّرِهِ مُدَّةً مِنَ الزَّمَانِ؛ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ لِيَذْهَبَ مَا كَانَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَجَدَهُ مِنَ الرَّوْعِ، وَلِيَحْصُلَ لَهُ التَّشَوُّفُ إِلَى الْعَوْدِ)). ((فتح الباري)) (1/ 27).*

[3])) متفق عليه: سيأتي.

[4])) (1/ 196).

[5])) ذكره ابن حجر في ((الفتح)) (1/ 27)، وعزاه إلى ((تاريخ أحمد ابن حنبل)).

[6])) ((صحيح البخاري)) (6982).

[7])) ((فتح الباري)) (12/ 359). 

[8])) *يُقَالُ: جُئِثَ الرَّجُلُ؛ إِذَا فَزِع.* ((نهاية)) (1/ 232).

[9])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4926)، ومسلم (161).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
ثم الوضوء والصلاة علمهْ

 

جبريل؛ وهي ركعتان محكمهْ




*عَنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ رضي الله عنهما، أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ نَزَلَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي أَوَّلِ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ فَعَلَّمَهُ الْوُضُوءَ وَالصَّلَاةَ، فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ أَخَذَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِيَدِهِ مَاءً فَنَضَحَ بِهِ فَرْجَهُ([1]).*
*وفرضت الصلاة أول ما فرضت، ركعتان.*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها، قَالَتْ: فَرَضَ اللَّهُ الصَّلاَةَ حِينَ فَرَضَهَا، رَكْعَتَيْنِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ، فِي الحَضَرِ وَالسَّفَرِ، فَأُقِرَّتْ صَلاَةُ السَّفَرِ، وَزِيدَ فِي صَلاَةِ الحَضَرِ([2]).*[1])) أخرجه ابن ماجه (462)، وأحمد (17480)، وابن أبي شيبة (661)، والحاكم (4958)، والبيهقي في ((الكبير)) (756)، قال أبو حاتم في ((العلل)) (104): هذا حديث كذب باطل، وصححه الألباني في ((الصحيحية)) (841) بشواهده.

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (350)، ومسلم (685).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:*
ثم مضت عشرون يومًا كاملهْ

 

فرمت الجنَّ نجومٌ هائلهْ


*أي: بعد عشرين يومًا([1]) من مبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مُنِعَتِ الجن من استراق السمع، حيث ملئت السماء بالحرس والشهب.*
*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ: انْطَلَقَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي طَائِفَةٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ عَامِدِينَ إِلَى سُوقِ عُكَاظٍ([2])، وَقَدْ حِيلَ بَيْنَ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَبَيْنَ خَبَرِ السَّمَاءِ، وَأُرْسِلَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّهُبُ، فَرَجَعَتِ الشَّيَاطِينُ إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ، فَقَالُوا: مَا لَكُمْ؟ فَقَالُوا: حِيلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ خَبَرِ السَّمَاءِ، وَأُرْسِلَتْ عَلَيْنَا الشُّهُبُ، قَالُوا: مَا حَالَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ خَبَرِ السَّمَاءِ إِلَّا شَيْءٌ حَدَثَ، فَاضْرِبُوا مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا، فَانْظُرُوا مَا هَذَا الَّذِي حَالَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ خَبَرِ السَّمَاءِ، فَانْصَرَفَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ تَوَجَّهُوا نَحْوَ تِهَامَةَ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ بِنَخْلَةَ عَامِدِينَ إِلَى سُوقِ عُكَاظٍ، وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي بِأَصْحَابِهِ صَلاَةَ الفَجْرِ، فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا القُرْآنَ اسْتَمَعُوا لَهُ، فَقَالُوا: هَذَا وَاللَّهِ الَّذِي حَالَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ خَبَرِ السَّمَاءِ، فَهُنَالِكَ حِينَ رَجَعُوا إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ، وَقَالُوا: يَا قَوْمَنَا: (*إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا) الجن: 1 - 2 *، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (*قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا) الجن: 1 *، وَإِنَّمَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ قَوْلُ الجِنِّ([3]).*[1])) ذكر ذلك ابن الجوزي في ((صفة الصفوة)) (1/ 36)، و((تلقيح فهوم أهل الأثر))، (1/ 19).

[2])) قال ابن حجر رحمه الله ((فتح))(8/ 671، 672): ((*سُوقُ عُكَاظٍ: بِضَمِّ الْمُهْمَلَةِ وَتَخْفِيفِ الْكَافِ وَآخِرُهُ ظَاءٌ مُعْجَمَةٌ، بِالصَّرْفِ وَعَدَمِهِ، قَالَ اللِّحْيَانِيُّ  : الصَّرْفُ لِأَهْل**ِ الْحِجَازِ، وَعَدَمُهُ لُغَةُ تَمِيمٍ، وَهُوَ مَوْسِمٌ مَعْرُوفٌ لِلْعَرَبِ، بَلْ كَانَ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ مَوَاسِمِهِمْ، وَهُوَ نَخْلٌ فِي وَادٍ بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَالطَّائِفِ، وَهُوَ إِلَى الطَّائِفِ أَقْرَبُ، بَيْنَهُمَا عَشَرَةُ أَمْيَالٍ، وَهُوَ وَرَاءَ قَرْنِ الْمَنَازِلِ بِمَرْحَلَةٍ مِنْ طَرِيقِ صَنْعَاءِ الْيَمَنِ، وَقَالَ الْبَكْرِيُّ: أَوَّلُ مَا أُحْدِثَتْ قَبْلَ الْفِيلِ بِخَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً، وَلَمْ تَزَلْ سُوقًا إِلَى سَنَةِ تِسْعٍ وَعِشْرِينَ وَمِائَةٍ، فَخَرَجَ الْخَوَارِجُ الْحَرُورِيَّةِ فَنَهَبُوهَا فَتُرِكَتْ إِلَى الْآنَ، وَكَانُوا يُقِيمُونَ بِهِ جَمِيعَ شَوَّالٍ يَتَبَايَعُونَ، وَيَتَفَاخَرُون  َ، وَتُنْشِدُ الشُّعَرَاءُ مَا تَجَدَّدَ لَهُمْ، وَقَدْ كَثُرَ ذَلِكَ فِي أَشْعَارِهِمْ كَقَوْلِ حَسَّانَ:*
*سَأَنْشُرُ إِنْ حَيِيتُ لَكُمْ كَلَامًا* 

*يُنْشَرُ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ مِنْ عُكَاظٍ*)).


[3])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (773)، ومسلم (449).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
ثم دعا في أربع الأعوام

 

بالأمر جهرة إلى الإسلام




*ظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو إلى الله تعالى سرًّا ثلاث سنوات، حرصًا على سلامة الدعوة.*
*قال أبو نُعيم رحمه الله:*
*((وَكَانَ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِيمَا قَالَهُ عُرْوَةُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ، وَابْنُ شِهَابٍ وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ، ثَلَاثَ سِنِينَ لَا يُظْهِرُ الدَّعْوَةَ إِلَّا لِلْمُخْتَصِّين  َ بِهِ؛ مِنْهُمْ: خَدِيجَةُ، وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَعَلِيٌّ، وَزَيْدٌ، وَغَيْرُهُمْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ، ثُمَّ أَعْلَنَ الدَّعْوَةَ وَصَدَعَ بِهَا([1])))ا ه.*
*وكان نزول آية الشعراء: (*وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الْأَقْرَبِينَ) الشعراء: ٢١٤ *، إيذانًا له صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجهر بالدعوة المباركة، وانتهاء المرحلة السرية.*
*عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ: (*وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الْأَقْرَبِينَ) الشعراء: ٢١٤ *، صَعِدَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى الصَّفَا، فَجَعَلَ يُنَادِي: «يَا بَنِي فِهْرٍ، يَا بَنِي عَدِيٍّ» - لِبُطُونِ قُرَيْشٍ - حَتَّى اجْتَمَعُوا، فَجَعَلَ الرَّجُلُ إِذَا لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولًا؛ لِيَنْظُرَ مَا هُوَ، فَجَاءَ أَبُو لَهَبٍ وَقُرَيْشٌ، فَقَالَ: «أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ لَوْ أَخْبَرْتُكُمْ أَنَّ خَيْلًا بِالوَادِي تُرِيدُ أَنْ تُغِيرَ عَلَيْكُمْ، أَكُنْتُمْ مُصَدِّقِيَّ؟» قَالُوا: نَعَمْ، مَا جَرَّبْنَا عَلَيْكَ إِلَّا صِدْقًا، قَالَ: «فَإِنِّي نَذِيرٌ لَكُمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ» فَقَالَ أَبُو لَهَبٍ: تَبًّا لَكَ سَائِرَ اليَوْمِ، أَلِهَذَا جَمَعْتَنَا؟ فَنَزَلَتْ: (*تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُ مَالُهُ وَمَا كَسَبَ)المسد: ١ - ٢*([2]).*[1])) ((دلائل النبوة)) (1/ 265)، وذكره عن محمد بن إسحاق: ابن هشام في ((سيرته)) (1/ 262)، والبيهقي في ((الدلائل)) (2/ 180)، وقال: ((*قُلْتُ: وَقَدْ رَوَى شَرِيكٌ الْقَاضِي عَنِ الْمِنْهَالِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنْ عَبَّادِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ الْأَسْدِيِّ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ فِي إِطْعَامِهِ إِيَّاهُمْ بِقَرِيبٍ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى مختصرًا))*

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4770)، ومسلم (208).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 ورابع من النسا، واثنى عشر

 

 من الرجال الصحب كل قد هجر


إلى بلاد الحُبْش في خامس عام 

 

 وفيه عادوا، ثم عادوا لا ملام


ثلاثة هم وثمانون رجل

 

 ومعهم جماعة حتى كمل


وهن عشر وثمانٍ . . . . .


.   .    .   .    .     .        



*فلما جهر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدعوة، وصدع بالحق، تعرض هو وأصحابه رضوان الله عليهم للإيذاء الشديد، والتعذيب من قريش، حتى وصل الأمر إلى القتل، والاعتداء على الأرواح، والأموال.*
*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ، قَالَ: أَوَّلُ مَنْ أَظْهَرَ إِسْلَامَهُ سَبْعَةٌ: رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَعَمَّارٌ، وَأُمُّهُ سُمَيَّةُ، وَصُهَيْبٌ، وَبِلَالٌ، وَالْمِقْدَادُ، فَأَمَّا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَمَنَعَهُ اللَّهُ بِعَمِّهِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ، وَأَمَّا أَبُو بَكْرٍ، فَمَنَعَهُ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمِهِ، وَأَمَّا سَائِرُهُمْ فَأَخَذَهُمُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ، فَأَلْبَسُوهُمْ أَدْرَاعَ الْحَدِيدِ، وَصَهَرُوهُمْ فِي الشَّمْسِ، فَمَا مِنْهُمْ إِنْسَانٌ إِلَّا وَقَدْ وَاتَاهُمْ عَلَى مَا أَرَادُوا، إِلَّا بِلَالٌ، فَإِنَّهُ هَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ نَفْسُهُ فِي اللَّهِ، وَهَانَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ، فَأَعْطَوْهُ الْوِلْدَانَ، وَأَخَذُوا يَطُوفُونَ بِهِ شِعَابَ مَكَّةَ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ أَحَدٌ، أَحَدٌ([1]).*
*وَكَانَ أُمَيَّةُ بْنُ خَلَفٍ يُخْرِجُ بِلَاَلًا إِذَا حَمِيَتِ الظَّهِيرَةُ، فَيَطْرَحُهُ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ فِي رَمْضَاءِ([2]) مَكَّةَ، ثُمَّ يَأْمُرُ بِالصَّخْرَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ فَتُوضَعُ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لَهُ: لَا تَزَالُ هَكَذَا حَتَّى تَمُوتَ، أَوْ تَكْفُرَ بِمُحَمَّدٍ وَتَعْبُدَ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى، فَيَقُولُ وَهُوَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْبَلَاءِ: أَحَدٌ أَحَدٌ([3]).*
*وعُذِّب عمار، وأبوه ياسر، وأمه سمية، حتى قُتِلَتْ سُمَيَّةُ أُمُّ عَمَّارٍ، طَعَنَهَا أَبُو جَهْلٍ بِحَرْبَةٍ فِي قُبُلِهَا فماتت([4]).*
*وَعَنْ خَبَّابِ بْنِ الأَرَتِّ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: كُنْتُ قَيْنًا([5]) فِي الجَاهِلِيَّةِ، وَكَانَ لِي عَلَى العَاصِ بْنِ وَائِلٍ دَرَاهِمُ، فَأَتَيْتُهُ أَتَقَاضَاهُ، فَقَالَ: لاَ أَقْضِيكَ حَتَّى تَكْفُرَ بِمُحَمَّدٍ، فَقُلْتُ: لاَ، وَاللَّهِ لاَ أَكْفُرُ بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، حَتَّى يُمِيتَكَ اللَّهُ، ثُمَّ يَبْعَثَكَ، قَالَ: فَدَعْنِي حَتَّى أَمُوتَ، ثُمَّ أُبْعَثَ فَأُوتَى مَالًا وَوَلَدًا، ثُمَّ أَقْضِيَكَ فَنَزَلَتْ: (*أَفَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ بِآيَاتِنَا وَقَالَ لَأُوتَيَنَّ مَالًا وَوَلَدًا) مريم: ٧٧ *، إلى قوله: (*وَيَأْتِينَا فَرْدًا) مريم: ٨٠*.([6])*
*ولم يسلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الإيذاء – كما تقدم -؛ فَعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رضي الله عنه؛ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُصَلِّي عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ، وَأَبُو جَهْلٍ وَأَصْحَابٌ لَهُ جُلُوسٌ، وَقَدْ نُحِرَتْ جَزُورٌ بِالْأَمْسِ، فَقَالَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ: أَيُّكُمْ يَقُومُ إِلَى سَلَا جَزُورِ بَنِي فُلَانٍ، فَيَأْخُذُهُ فَيَضَعُهُ فِي كَتِفَيْ مُحَمَّدٍ إِذَا سَجَدَ؟ فَانْبَعَثَ أَشْقَى الْقَوْمِ([7])، فَأَخَذَهُ، فَلَمَّا سَجَدَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَضَعَهُ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَاسْتَضْحَكُوا  ، وَجَعَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَمِيلُ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَنَا قَائِمٌ أَنْظُرُ، لَوْ كَانَتْ لِي مَنَعَةٌ طَرَحْتُهُ عَنْ ظَهْرِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَاجِدٌ مَا يَرْفَعُ رَأْسَهُ حَتَّى انْطَلَقَ إِنْسَانٌ فَأَخْبَرَ فَاطِمَةَ، فَجَاءَتْ - وَهِيَ جُوَيْرِيَةٌ([8]) - فَطَرَحَتْهُ عَنْهُ، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ تَشْتِمُهُمْ، فَلَمَّا قَضَى النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَلَاتَهُ، رَفَعَ صَوْتَهُ، ثُمَّ دَعَا عَلَيْهِمْ، وَكَانَ إِذَا دَعَا دَعَا ثَلَاثًا، وَإِذَا سَأَلَ سَأَلَ ثَلَاثًا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «اللهُمَّ، عَلَيْكَ بِقُرَيْشٍ» ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ، فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا صَوْتَهُ ذَهَبَ عَنْهُمُ الضِّحْكُ، وَخَافُوا دَعْوَتَهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «اللهُمَّ، عَلَيْكَ بِأَبِي جَهْلِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ، وَعُتْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ، وَشَيْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ، وَالْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُقْبَةَ، وَأُمَيَّةَ بْنِ خَلَفٍ، وَعُقْبَةَ بْنِ أَبِي مُعَيْطٍ» - وَذَكَرَ السَّابِعَ وَلَمْ أَحْفَظْهُ - فَوَالَّذِي بَعَثَ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْحَقِّ، لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ الَّذِينَ سَمَّى صَرْعَى يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ، ثُمَّ سُحِبُوا إِلَى الْقَلِيبِ - قَلِيبِ بَدْرٍ - قَالَ أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ: الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ عُقْبَةَ غَلَطٌ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ([9]).*[1])) أخرجه أحمد(2332)، وابن ماجه (150)، والحاكم (5238)، وقال: صحيح الإسناد ووافقه الذهبي، وحسنه الألباني في ((صحيح السيرة)) (121). 
        ويرد علىٰ هذا الحديث إشكالان:
*        الأول*: في قول ابن مسعود: فأما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمنعه الله بعمه.
        وظاهر هذا أن ابن مسعود ينفي تعرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للإيذاء، وهذا ليس مراد ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه بلا شك، وإلا فقد أوذي النبي صلى الله ليه وسلم كما ثبت ذلك في الأحاديث التي رواها ابن مسعود نفسه، إذًا فمراد ابن مسعود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يُحبس ولم يُسجن كبقية المستضعفين وذلك لحماية عمه له. والله أعلم.
*        والثاني*: قول ابن مسعود: فما منهم من أحد إلا وقد أتاهم علىٰ ما أرادوا إلا بلالاً.
        فظاهر هذا أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم قد رجعوا عن دين الإسلام إلىٰ الكفر مرة أخرىٰ، وهذا أيضًا ليس مراد ابن مسعود بلا شك، لأن هؤلاء الصحابة الذين ذكرهم لم يرتد منهم أحد بل ظلوا رضوان الله عليهم أعمدة للإسلام وحماة له حتىٰ وفاتهم رضوان الله عليهم، إذًا فمراد ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه ما منهم من أحد إلا وقد أخذ برخصة الله تعالىٰ مع ثبوت الإيمان في قلبه.

[2])) ((رمضاء)): الرمل الْحار من الشَّمْس.


[3])) أخرجه ابن هشام في ((السيرة)) (1/ 381)، أبو نعيم في ((حلية الأولياء)) (1/ 148). 

[4])) ذكره البيهقي في ((الدلائل)) (2/ 282)، عن مجاهد مرسلًا.

[5])) ((قينًا)): بفتح القاف وسكون الياء، وأصل القين الحداد، ثم صار كل صائغ عند العرب قينًا، وقال الزجاج: القين الذي يصلح الأسنة. ((فتح)).

[6])) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري ()، وأحمد (21076)، والنسائي في ((الكبرى)).(11260). 

[7])) هو: عقبة بن أبي معيط كما ثبت في بعض الروايات.

[8])) أي: صغيرة.

[9])) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3854)، ومسلم (1794)، وهذا سياق مسلم، والسابع الذي لم يُحفَظْ هو عمارة بن الوليد، وقع تسميته في بعض الروايات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وَعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَالَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ: هَلْ يُعَفِّرُ مُحَمَّدٌ وَجْهَهُ بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِكُمْ؟ قَالَ فَقِيلَ: نَعَمْ، فَقَالَ: وَاللَّاتِ وَالْعُزَّى لَئِنْ رَأَيْتُهُ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ لَأَطَأَنَّ عَلَى رَقَبَتِهِ، أَوْ لَأُعَفِّرَنَّ وَجْهَهُ فِي التُّرَابِ، قَالَ: فَأَتَى رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي، زَعَمَ لِيَطَأَ عَلَى رَقَبَتِهِ، قَالَ: فَمَا فَجِئَهُمْ مِنْهُ إِلَّا وَهُوَ يَنْكُصُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَيَتَّقِي بِيَدَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَقِيلَ لَهُ: مَا لَكَ؟ فَقَالَ: إِنَّ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُ لَخَنْدَقًا مِنْ نَارٍ وَهَوْلًا وَأَجْنِحَةً، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «لَوْ دَنَا مِنِّي لَاخْتَطَفَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ عُضْوًا عُضْوًا» قَالَ: فَأَنْزَلَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - لَا نَدْرِي فِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، أَوْ شَيْءٌ بَلَغَهُ -: (*كَلَّا إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَيَطْغَى، أَنْ رَآهُ اسْتَغْنَى إِنَّ إِلَى رَبِّكَ الرُّجْعَى، أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يَنْهَى، عَبْدًا إِذَا صَلَّى، أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ كَانَ عَلَى الْهُدَى، أَوْ أَمَرَ بِالتَّقْوَى، أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى) العلق: ٦ - ١٣*، - يَعْنِي أَبَا جَهْلٍ - (*أَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِأَنَّ اللهَ يَرَى، كَلَّا لَئِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهِ لَنَسْفَعًا بِالنَّاصِيَةِ، نَاصِيَةٍ كَاذِبَةٍ خَاطِئَةٍ، فَلْيَدْعُ نَادِيَهُ سَنَدْعُ الزَّبَانِيَةَ، كَلَّا لَا تُطِعْهُ) العلق: ١٤ - ١٩ *، زَادَ عُبَيْدُ اللهِ فِي حَدِيثِهِ قَالَ: وَأَمَرَهُ بِمَا أَمَرَهُ بِهِ، وَزَادَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى: (*فَلْيَدْعُ نَادِيَهُ)*، يَعْنِي قَوْمَهُ([1]).*
*فَلَمَّا كَان الأمر كذلك، أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بالهجرة إلى الحبشة*؛ *عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: لَمَّا ضَاقَتْ عَلَيْنَا مَكَّةُ، وَأُوذِيَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَفُتِنُوا، وَرَأَوْا مَا يُصِيبُهُمْ مِنَ الْبَلَاءِ وَالْفِتْنَةِ فِي دِينِهِمْ، وَأَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ دَفْعَ ذَلِكَ عَنْهُمْ، وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي مَنَعَةٍ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ وَمِنْ عَمِّهِ، لَا يَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا يَكْرَهُ مِمَّا يَنَالُ أَصْحَابُهُ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنَّ بِأَرْضِ الْحَبَشَةِ مَلِكًا لَا يُظْلَمُ أَحَدٌ عِنْدَهُ، فَالْحَقُوا بِبِلَادِهِ حَتَّى يَجْعَلَ اللهُ لَكُمْ فَرَجًا وَمَخْرَجًا مِمَّا أَنْتُمْ فِيهِ»، فَخَرَجْنَا إِلَيْهَا أَرْسَالًا حَتَّى اجْتَمَعْنَا بِهَا فَنَزَلْنَا بِخَيْرِ دَارٍ وَإِلَى خَيْرِ جَارٍ. . .(*[2]*)*.[1])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (2797).

[2])) سيأتي تخريجه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ رحمه الله:*
*((وَكَانَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ خَرَجَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ:*
1-           *عُثْمَانُ بْنُ عَفَّانَ بْنِ أَبِي الْعَاصِ بْنِ أُمَيَّةَ رضي الله عنه.*
2-           *وَمَعَهُ امْرَأَتُهُ رُقَيَّةُ بِنْتُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*
3-           *وَأَبُو حُذَيْفَةَ بْنُ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ شَمْسٍ.*
4-           *وَمَعَهُ امْرَأَتُهُ سَهْلَةُ بِنْتُ سُهَيْلِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، وَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ بِأَرْضِ الْحَبَشَةِ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ أَبِي حُذَيْفَةَ.*
5-           *وَالزُّبَيْرُ بْنُ الْعَوَّامِ بْنِ خُوَيْلِدِ بْنِ أَسَدٍ.*
6-           *وَمُصْعَبُ بْنُ عُمَيْرِ بْنِ هَاشِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الدَّارِ.*
7-           *وَعَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفِ بْنِ عَبْدِ عَوْفِ بْنِ عَبْدِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ زُهْرَةَ.*
8-           *وَأَبُو سَلَمَةَ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْأَسَدِ بْنِ هِلَالِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ مَخْزُومٍ.*
9-           *وَمَعَهُ امْرَأَتُهُ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ بِنْتُ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ مَخْزُومٍ.*
10-     * وَعُثْمَانُ بْنُ مَظْعُونِ بْنِ حَبِيبِ بْنِ وَهْبِ بْنِ حُذَافَةَ بْنِ جُمَحٍ.*
11-     * وَعَامِرُ بْنُ رَبِيعَةَ.*
12-      وَ*مَعَهُ امْرَأَتُهُ لَيْلَى بِنْتُ أَبِي حَثْمَةَ بْنِ حُذَافَةَ.*
13-     *وَأَبُو سَبْرَةَ بْنُ أَبِي رُهْمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعُزَّى بْنِ أَبِي قَيْسِ بْن عَبْدِ وُدِّ بْنِ نَصْرِ بْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ حِسْلِ بْنِ عَامِرٍ.*
*وَيُقَالُ: بَلْ، أَبُو حَاطِبِ بْنُ عَمْرِو بْنِ عَبْدِ شَمْسِ بْنِ عَبْدِ وُدِّ بْنِ            نَصْرِ ابْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ حِسْلِ بْنِ عَامِرِ.*
14-     *وَسُهَيْلُ بْنُ بَيْضَاءَ، وَهُوَ: سُهَيْلُ بْنُ وَهْبِ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ بْنِ هِلَالٍ.*
15-     *وَجَعْفَرُ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ.*
16-     *وَمَعَهُ امْرَأَتُهُ أَسْمَاءُ بِنْتُ عُمَيْسٍ([1]))).*
*فهؤلاءَ أحد عشر رجلًا وخمس نسوة؛ وهو خلاف ما ذكره الناظم رحمه الله: أنهم اثنا عشر رجلًا وأربع نسوة. والله أعلم.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ رحمه الله: وَكَانَ عَلَيْهِمْ عُثْمَانُ بْنُ مَظْعُونٍ، فِيمَا ذَكَرَ لِي بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ([2]).*
*ثم حدث - بعد ذلك – أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَرَأَ سُورَةَ النَّجْمِ، فَسَجَدَ بِهَا، فَسَجَدَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ، فَمَا بَقِيَ أَحَدٌ مِنَ القَوْمِ إِلَّا سَجَدَ، فَأَخَذَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ القَوْمِ كَفًّا مِنْ حَصًى، أَوْ تُرَابٍ فَرَفَعَهُ إِلَى وَجْهِهِ، وَقَالَ: يَكْفِينِي هَذَا، قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: فَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُهُ بَعْدُ قُتِلَ كَافِرًا([3]).*
*فبلغ هذا الخبر أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحبشة، ولكن بلغهم بصورة أخرى؛ حيث بلغهم أن كفار قريش قد أسلموا، عن بكرة أبيهم، ودخلوا في دين الله تعالى.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ رحمه الله: ((وَبَلَغَ أَصْحَابَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا إلَى أَرْضِ الْحَبَشَةِ، إسْلَامُ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ، فَأَقْبَلُوا لِمَا بَلَغَهُمْ مِنْ ذَلِكَ، حَتَّى إذَا دَنَوْا مِنْ مَكَّةَ، بَلَغَهُمْ أَنَّ مَا كَانُوا تَحَدَّثُوا بِهِ مِنْ إسْلَامِ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ كَانَ بَاطِلًا، فَلَمْ يَدْخُلْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إلَّا بِجِوَارٍ أَوْ مُسْتَخْفِيًا. ([4]))).*[1])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 322، 323)، مختصرًا.

[2])) السابق.

[3])) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (1070).

[4])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 364).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*·     * *الهجرة الثانية إلى الحبشة:*
*واستعد المسلمون للهجرة مرة ثانية، وعلى نطاق أوسع، ولكن كانت هذه المرة أشق من سابقتها؛ فقد تيقظت لها قريش، وقرروا إحباطها؛ بَيْدَ أن المسلمين كانوا اسرع، ويسر الله تعالى لهم السفر، فانحازوا إلى نجاشي الحبشة قبل أن يُدركوا([1]).*
*وكانوا في هذه المرة نحوًا من ثمانين رجلًا.*
*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ، قَالَ: بَعَثَنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى النَّجَاشِيِّ، وَنَحْنُ نَحْوٌ مِنْ ثَمَانِينَ رَجُلًا، فِيهِمْ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ، وَجَعْفَرٌ، وَعَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ عُرْفُطَةَ، وَعُثْمَانُ بْنُ مَظْعُونٍ، وَأَبُو مُوسَى، فَأَتَوْا النَّجَاشِيَّ...([2]).*
*·     * *قريش ترسل إلى النجاشي ليرد عليهم المهاجرين:*
*عزَّ على المشركين أن يجد المهاجرون مأمنا لأنفسهم ودينهم، فاختاروا رجلين جلدين لبيبين، وهما: عمرو بن العاص، وعبد الله بن أبي ربيعة - قبل أن يسلما - وأرسلوا معهما الهدايا المستطرفة للنجاشي ولبطارقته.*
*ولْنترك أم المؤمنين أم سلمة رضي الله عنها تحكي لنا تفاصيل ما دار هناك بأرض الحبشة، وما دار بين النجاشي ورسولي قريش؛ حيث كانت شاهدة عيان رضي الله عنها وأرضاها.*
*عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: لَمَّا نَزَلْنَا أَرْضَ الْحَبَشَةِ، جَاوَرْنَا بِهَا خَيْرَ جَارٍ، النَّجَاشِيَّ، أَمِنَّا عَلَى دِينِنَا، وَعَبَدْنَا اللَّهَ لَا نُؤْذَى، وَلا نَسْمَعُ شَيْئًا نَكْرَهُهُ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ ذَلِكَ قُرَيْشًا، ائْتَمَرُوا أَنْ يَبْعَثُوا إِلَى النَّجَاشِيِّ فِينَا رَجُلَيْنِ جَلْدَيْنِ([3])، وَأَنْ يُهْدُوا لِلنَّجَاشِيِّ هَدَايَا مِمَّا يُسْتَطْرَفُ مِنْ مَتَاعِ مَكَّةَ، وَكَانَ مِنْ أَعْجَبِ مَا يَأْتِيهِ مِنْهَا إِلَيْهِ الْأَدَمُ([4])، فَجَمَعُوا لَهُ أَدَمًا كَثِيرًا، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكُوا مِنْ بَطَارِقَتِهِ بِطْرِيقًا إِلا أَهْدَوْا لَهُ هَدِيَّةً، ثُمَّ بَعَثُوا بِذَلِكَ مَعَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي رَبِيعَةَ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ الْمَخْزُومِيِّ  ، وعَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ بْنِ وَائِلٍ السَّهْمِيِّ، وَأَمَرُوهُمَا أَمْرَهُمْ، وَقَالُوا لَهُمَا: ادْفَعُوا إِلَى كُلِّ بِطْرِيقٍ([5]) هَدِيَّتَهُ، قَبْلَ أَنْ تُكَلِّمُوا النَّجَاشِيَّ فِيهِمْ، ثُمَّ قَدِّمُوا لِلنَّجَاشِيِّ هَدَايَاهُ، ثُمَّ سَلُوهُ أَنْ يُسْلِمَهُمِ إلَيْكُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُمْ، قَالَتْ: فَخَرَجَا فَقَدِمَا عَلَى النَّجَاشِيِّ، وَنَحْنُ عِنْدَهُ بِخَيْرِ دَارٍ، وَعِنْدَ خَيْرِ جَارٍ، فَلَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْ بَطَارِقَتِهِ بِطْرِيقٌ إِلا دَفَعَا إِلَيْهِ هَدِيَّتَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَا النَّجَاشِيَّ، ثُمَّ قَالا لِكُلِّ بِطْرِيقٍ مِنْهُمْ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ صَبَا إِلَى بَلَدِ الْمَلِكِ مِنَّا غِلْمَانٌ سُفَهَاءُ، فَارَقُوا دِينَ قَوْمِهِمْ وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ، وَجَاءُوا بِدِينٍ مُبْتَدَعٍ لَا نَعْرِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلا أَنْتُمْ، وَقَدْ بَعَثَنَا إِلَى الْمَلِكِ فِيهِمِ أشْرَافُ قَوْمِهِمْ لِنَرُدَّهُمِ إلَيْهِمْ، فَإِذَا كَلَّمْنَا الْمَلِكَ فِيهِمْ، فَتُشِيرُوا عَلَيْهِ بِأَنْ يُسْلِمَهُمِ إلَيْنَا وَلا يُكَلِّمَهُمْ، فَإِنَّ قَوْمَهُمْ أَعَلَى بِهِمْ عَيْنًا، وَأَعْلَمُ بِمَا عَابُوا عَلَيْهِمْ، فَقَالُوا لَهُمَا: نَعَمْ، ثُمَّ إِنَّهُمَا قَرَّبَا هَدَايَاهُمِ إلَى النَّجَاشِيِّ فَقَبِلَهَا مِنْهُمَا، ثُمَّ كَلَّمَاهُ، فَقَالا لَهُ: أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ، إِنَّهُ قَدْ صَبَا إِلَى بَلَدِكَ مِنَّا غِلْمَانٌ سُفَهَاءُ، فَارَقُوا دِينَ قَوْمِهِمْ، وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا فِي دِينِكَ، وَجَاءُوا بِدِينٍ مُبْتَدَعٍ لَا نَعْرِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلا أَنْتَ، وَقَدْ بَعَثَنَا إِلَيْكَ فِيهِمِ أشْرَافُ قَوْمِهِمْ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ، وَأَعْمَامِهِمْ وَعَشَائِرِهِمْ  ، لِتَرُدَّهُمِ إلَيْهِمْ، فَهُمْ أَعَلَى بِهِمْ عَيْنًا، وَأَعْلَمُ بِمَا عَابُوا عَلَيْهِمْ وَعَاتَبُوهُمْ فِيهِ.*
*قَالَتْ: وَلَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ أَبْغَضَ إِلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي رَبِيعَةَ، وَعَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ مِنْ أَنْ يَسْمَعَ النَّجَاشِيُّ كَلامَهُمْ، فَقَالَتْ بَطَارِقَتُهُ حَوْلَهُ: صَدَقُوا أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ، قَوْمُهُمْ أَعَلَى بِهِمْ عَيْنًا، وَأَعْلَمُ بِمَا عَابُوا عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأَسْلِمْهُمِ إلَيْهِمَا، فَلْيَرُدَّاهُم  ِ إلَى بِلادِهِمْ وَقَوْمِهِمْ، قَالَت: فَغَضِبَ النَّجَاشِيُّ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لَا هَا اللَّهِ، ايْمُ اللَّهِ([6]) إِذَنْ لَا أُسْلِمُهُمْ إِلَيْهِمَا، وَلا أُكَادُ؛ قَوْمًا جَاوَرُونِي، وَنَزَلُوا بِلادِي، وَاخْتَارُونِي عَلَى مَنْ سِوَايَ حَتَّى أَدْعُوَهُمْ فَأَسْأَلَهُمْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ هَذَانِ فِي أَمْرِهِمْ، فَإِنْ كَانُوا كَمَا يَقُولانِ أَسْلَمْتُهُمِ إلَيْهِمَا وَرَدَدْتُهُمِ الَى قَوْمِهِمْ، وَإِنْ كَانُوا عَلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مَنَعْتُهُمْ مِنْهُمَا، وَأَحْسَنْتُ جِوَارَهُمْ مَا جَاوَرُونِي.*
*قَالَتْ: ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَدَعَاهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولُهُ اجْتَمَعُوا، ثُمَّ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: مَا تَقُولُونَ لِلرَّجُلِ إِذَا جِئْتُمُوهُ؟ قَالُوا: نَقُولُ وَاللَّهِ مَا عَلَّمَنَا، وَمَا أَمَرَنَا بِهِ نَبِيُّنَا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، كَائِنٌ فِي ذَلِكَ مَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ، فَلَمَّا جَاءُوهُ، وَقَدْ دَعَا النَّجَاشِيُّ أَسَاقِفَتَهُ، فَنَشَرُوا مَصَاحِفَهُمْ حَوْلَهُ، سَأَلَهُمْ فَقَالَ: مَا هَذَا الدِّينُ الَّذِي فَارَقْتُمْ فِيهِ قَوْمَكُمْ، وَلَمْ تَدْخُلُوا فِي دِينِي وَلا فِي دِينِ أَحَدٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَمِ؟ قَالَتْ: فَكَانَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَهُ جَعْفَرُ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ، كُنَّا قَوْمًا أَهْلَ جَاهِلِيَّةٍ نَعْبُدُ الْأَصْنَامَ، وَنَأْكُلُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَنَأْتِي الْفَوَاحِشَ، وَنَقْطَعُ الْأَرْحَامَ، وَنُسِيءُ الْجِوَارَ، يَأْكُلُ الْقَوِيُّ مِنَّا الضَّعِيفَ، فَكُنَّا عَلَى ذَلِكَ حَتَّى بَعَثَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا مِنَّا نَعْرِفُ نَسَبَهُ، وَصِدْقَهُ، وَأَمَانَتَهُ، وَعَفَافَهُ، فَدَعَانَا إِلَى اللَّهِ لِنُوَحِّدَهُ، وَنَعْبُدَهُ، وَنَخْلَعَ مَا كُنَّا نَعْبُدُ نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنَ الحِجَارَةِ وَالْأَوْثَانِ، وَأَمَرَنَا بِصِدْقِ الْحَدِيثِ، وَأَدَاءِ الْأَمَانَةِ، وَصِلَةِ الرَّحِمِ، وَحُسْنِ الْجِوَارِ، وَالْكَفِّ عَنِ الْمَحَارِمِ، وَالدِّمَاءِ، وَنَهَانَا عَنِ الْفَوَاحِشِ، وَقَوْلِ الزُّورِ، وَأَكْلِ مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ، وَقَذْفِ الْمُحْصَنَةِ، وَأَمَرَنَا أَنْ نَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ وَحْدَهُ لَا نُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا، وَأَمَرَنَا بِالصَّلاةِ، وَالزَّكَاةِ، وَالصِّيَامِ، قَالَ: فَعَدَّدَ عَلَيْهِ أُمُورَ الْإِسْلامِ، فَصَدَّقْنَاهُ وَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَاتَّبَعْنَاهُ عَلَى مَا جَاءَ بِهِ، فَعَبَدْنَا اللَّهَ وَحْدَهُ، فَلَمْ نُشْرِكْ بِهِ شَيْئًا، وَحَرَّمْنَا مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْنَا، وَأَحْلَلْنَا مَا أَحَلَّ لَنَا، فَعَدَا عَلَيْنَا قَوْمُنَا، فَعَذَّبُونَا وَفَتَنُونَا عَنْ دِينِنَا لِيَرُدُّونَا إِلَى عِبَادَةِ الْأَوْثَانِ مِنْ عِبَادَةِ اللَّهِ، وَأَنْ نَسْتَحِلَّ مَا كُنَّا نَسْتَحِلُّ مِنَ الخَبَائِثِ، فَلَمَّا قَهَرُونَا وَظَلَمُونَا، وَشَقُّوا عَلَيْنَا، وَحَالُوا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ دِينِنَا، خَرَجْنَا إِلَى بَلَدِكَ، وَاخْتَرْنَاكَ عَلَى مَنْ سِوَاكَ، وَرَغِبْنَا فِي جِوَارِكَ، وَرَجَوْنَا أَنْ لَا نُظْلَمَ عِنْدَكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ، قَالَتْ: فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّجَاشِيُّ: هَلْ مَعَكَ مِمَّا جَاءَ بِهِ عَنِ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ؟ قَالَتْ: فَقَالَ لَهُ جَعْفَرٌ: نَعَمْ، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّجَاشِيُّ: فَاقْرَأْهُ عَلَيَّ، فَقَرَأَ عَلَيْهِ صَدْرًا مِنْ (كهيعص)* مريم: 1 *، قَالَتْ: فَبَكَى – وَاللَّهِ - النَّجَاشِيُّ حَتَّى أَخْضَلَ لِحْيَتَهُ، وَبَكَتْ أَسَاقِفَتُهُ([7]) حَتَّى أَخْضَلُوا مَصَاحِفَهُمْ حِينَ سَمِعُوا مَا تَلا عَلَيْهِمْ، ثُمَّ قَالَ النَّجَاشِيُّ: إِنَّ هَذَا وَاللَّهِ وَالَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى لَيَخْرُجُ مِنْ مِشْكَاةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، انْطَلِقَا فَوَاللَّهِ لَا أُسْلِمُهُمِ الَيْكُمِ ابَدًا، وَلا أُكَادُ، قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ: فَلَمَّا خَرَجَا مِنْ عِنْدِهِ، قَالَ عَمْرُو بْنُ الْعَاصِ: وَاللَّهِ لانَبِّئَنَّهُم  ْ غَدًا عَيْبَهُمْ عِنْدَهُمْ، ثُمَّ أَسْتَأْصِلُ بِهِ خَضْرَاءَهُمْ، قَالَتْ: فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي رَبِيعَةَ - وَكَانَ أَتْقَى الرَّجُلَيْنِ فِينَا -: لَا تَفْعَلْ فَإِنَّ لَهُمِ ارْحَامًا، وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ خَالَفُونَا، قَالَ: وَاللَّهِ لاخْبِرَنَّهُ أَنَّهُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ عَبْدٌ، قَالَتْ: ثُمَّ غَدَا عَلَيْهِ الْغَدَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ، إِنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ فِي عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلًا عَظِيمًا، فَأَرْسِلْ إلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ فِيهِ، قَالَتْ: فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسْأَلُهُمْ عَنْهُ، قَالَتْ: وَلَمْ يَنْزِلْ بِنَا مِثْلُهُ، فَاجْتَمَعَ الْقَوْمُ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: مَاذَا تَقُولُونَ فِي عِيسَى إِذَا سَأَلَكُمْ عَنْهُ؟ قَالُوا: نَقُولُ وَاللَّهِ فِيهِ مَا قَالَ اللَّهُ، وَمَا جَاءَ بِهِ نَبِيُّنَا كَائِنًا فِي ذَلِكَ مَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ، فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ لَهُمْ: مَا تَقُولُونَ فِي عِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ جَعْفَرُ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ: نَقُولُ فِيهِ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ نَبِيُّنَا: هُوَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ، وَرُوحُهُ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ الْعَذْرَاءِ الْبَتُولِ([8])، قَالَتْ: فَضَرَبَ النَّجَاشِيُّ يَدَهُ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ، فَأَخَذَ مِنْهَا عُودًا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: مَا عَدَا عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ مَا قُلْتَ هَذَا الْعُودَ، فَتَنَاخَرَتْ بَطَارِقَتُهُ([9]) حَوْلَهُ حِينَ قَالَ مَا قَالَ، فَقَالَ: وَإِنْ نَخَرْتُمْ وَاللَّهِ، اذْهَبُوا، فَأَنْتُمْ سُيُومٌ بِأَرْضِي - وَالسُّيُومُ: الْآمِنُونَ - مَنْ سَبَّكُمْ غُرِّمَ، ثُمَّ مَنْ سَبَّكُمْ غُرِّمَ، فَمَا أُحِبُّ أَنَّ لِي دَبْرًا ذَهَبًا، وَأَنِّي آذَيْتُ رَجُلًا مِنْكُمْ - وَالدَّبْرُ بِلِسَانِ الْحَبَشَةِ: الْجَبَلُ - رُدُّوا عَلَيْهِمَا هَدَايَاهُمَا، فَلا حَاجَةَ لَنَا بِهَا، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنِّي الرِّشْوَةَ حِينَ رَدَّ عَلَيَّ مُلْكِي، فَآخُذَ الرِّشْوَةَ فِيهِ، وَمَا أَطَاعَ النَّاسَ فِيَّ، فَأُطِيعَهُمْ فِيهِ.*
*قَالَتْ: فَخَرَجَا مِنْ عِنْدِهِ مَقْبُوحَيْنِ مَرْدُودًا عَلَيْهِمَا مَا جَاءَا بِهِ، وَأَقَمْنَا عِنْدَهُ بِخَيْرِ دَارٍ مَعَ خَيْرِ جَارٍ، قَالَتْ: فَوَاللَّهِ إِنَّا عَلَى ذَلِكَ إِذْ نَزَلَ بِهِ - يَعْنِي مَنْ يُنَازِعُهُ فِي مُلْكِهِ - قَالَ: فَوَاللَّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا حُزْنًا قَطُّ كَانَ أَشَدَّ مِنْ حُزْنٍ حَزِنَّاهُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ، تَخَوُّفًا أَنْ يَظْهَرَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى النَّجَاشِيِّ، فَيَأْتِيَ رَجُلٌ لَا يَعْرِفُ مِنْ حَقِّنَا مَا كَانَ النَّجَاشِيُّ يَعْرِفُ مِنْهُ، قَالَتْ: وَسَارَ النَّجَاشِيُّ وَبَيْنَهُمَا عُرْضُ النِّيلِ، قَالَتْ: فَقَالَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: مَنْ رَجُلٌ يَخْرُجُ حَتَّى يَحْضُرَ وَقْعَةَ الْقَوْمِ ثُمَّ يَأْتِيَنَا بِالْخَبَرِ؟ قَالَتْ: فَقَالَ الزُّبَيْرُ بْنُ الْعَوَّامِ: أَنَا، قَالَتْ: وَكَانَ مِنْ أَحْدَثِ الْقَوْمِ سِنًّا، قَالَتْ: فَنَفَخُوا لَهُ قِرْبَةً، فَجَعَلَهَا فِي صَدْرِهِ ثُمَّ سَبَحَ عَلَيْهَا حَتَّى خَرَجَ إِلَى نَاحِيَةِ النِّيلِ الَّتِي بِهَا مُلْتَقَى الْقَوْمِ، ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ حَتَّى حَضَرَهُمْ. قَالَتْ: وَدَعَوْنَا اللَّهَ لِلنَّجَاشِيِّ بِالظُّهُورِ عَلَى عَدُوِّهِ، وَالتَّمْكِينِ لَهُ فِي بِلادِهِ، وَاسْتَوْسَقَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُ الْحَبَشَةِ، فَكُنَّا عِنْدَهُ فِي خَيْرِ مَنْزِلٍ، حَتَّى قَدِمْنَا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَهُوَ بِمَكَّةَ([10]).*[1])) انظر: ((الرحيق المختوم)) (99).

[2])) أخرجه أحمد (4400)، والطيالسي (344)، والبيهقي في ((الكبير))، (3919)، وفي ((الدلائل)) (2/ 297)، »، وقال أحمد شاكر: إسناده حسن، وصححه الألباني في ((صحيح السيرة)) ((164، 166)).

[3])) ((الجلْد)) القوي الشديد، من الجليد وهو ما يسقط من الندى من السماء إلى الأرض، فيجمد عليها. انظر: ((جمهرة اللغة)) (1/ 449). والمقصود هنا: قوتهما في الحجة والجدال.

[4])) ((الأدم)): الجلد المدبوغ. ((معجم لغة الفقهاء)) (52). 

[5])) ((البطريق)): هو الحاذق بالحرب وأمورها بلغة الروم، وهو ذو منصب وتقدم عندهم. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (1/ 135).


[6])) ((*لَا هَا اللَّهِ*)): *أَيْ: لَا واللَّهِ؛ أُبْدِلَتِ الْهَاءُ مِنَ الْوَاوِ.* ((النهاية)) (5/ 237).
*((ايْمُ اللَّهِ*)): بهمزة وصل مفتوحة؛ ك((التي)) و((الذي))، جاء في ((لسان العرب)) (13/ 463): ((*كَانُوا يَحْلِفُونَ بِالْيَمِينِ، يَقُولُونَ: ((يَمِينُ اللَّهِ لَا أَفْعَلُ))، ثُمَّ تُجْمَعُ اليمينُ أَيْمُنًا، ثُمَّ يَحْلِفُونَ بأيْمُنِ اللَّهِ، فَيَقُولُونَ: ((وأَيْمُنُ اللهِ لأَفْعَلَنَّ كَذَا))، ((وأَيْمُنُ اللَّهِ لَا أَفعلُ كَذَا))، ((وأَيْمُنُك يَا رَبِّ))، إِذَا خَاطَبَ ربَّه، قَالَ: هَذَا هُوَ الْأَصْلُ فِي أَيْمُنِ اللَّهِ، ثُمَّ كَثُرَ فِي كَلَامِهِمْ وَخَفَّ عَلَى أَلسِنَتِهِمْ حَتَّى حَذَفُوا النُّونَ ؛كَمَا حَذَفُوا مِنْ ((لَمْ يَكُنْ)) فَقَالُوا: ((لَمْ يَكُ))، وَكَذَلِكَ قَالُوا: ((ايْمُ اللهِ))؛ قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ: وَإِلَى هَذَا ذَهَبَ ابْنُ كَيْسَانَ، وَابْنُ دَرَسْتُوَيْهِ، فَقَالَا: أَلِفُ ((أَيْمُنٍ)) أَلفُ قَطْعٍ، وَهُوَ جَمْعُ يَمِينٍ، وَإِنَّمَا خُفِّفَتْ هَمْزَتُهَا وَطُرِحَتْ فِي الْوَصْلِ لِكَثْرَةِ اسْتِعْمَالِهِم  ْ لَهَا.*
*قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ: سُمِّيَتِ الْيَمِينُ بِذَلِكَ؛ لأَنهم كَانُوا إِذَا تَحَالَفُوا ضَرَبَ كُلُّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَمينَهُ عَلَى يَمِينِ صَاحِبِهِ*)). 


[7])) ((*أَسَاقِفَتُهُ)): جمع: ((أُسْقُف))؛ وَهُوَ الْعَالِمُ الرَّئِيسُ مِنْ عُلماء النَّصَارَى، وَهُوَ اسْمٌ سُرْيانيٌّ.* ((لسا العرب)) (9/ 156).

[8])) *التَّبَتُّل: الِانْقِطَاعُ عَنِ النِّسَاءِ وتَرْك النِّكَاحِ وَامْرَأَةٌ بَتُول مُنْقَطِعة عَنِ الرِّجَالِ لَا شهوةَ لَهَا فِيهِمْ.* ((نهاية)).

[9])) *((فَتَنَاخَرَتْ بَطارِقَتُهُ)): أَيْ: تَكَلَّمَتْ، وَكَأَنَّهُ كلامٌ مَعَ غَضَبٍ ونُفُور.* ((نهاية)).

[10])) أخرجه أحمد (1740)، وابن خزيمة في ((صحيحه)) (2260)، وابن هشام في ((السيرة)) (1/ 334- 338)، عن ابن إسحاق مسندًا، والبيهقي في ((الكبير)) (18426)، وفي ((الدلائل)) (2/ 301)، وأبو نعيم في ((الدلائل))، (194)،وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر: إسناده صحيح، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في ((صحيح السيرة)) (170-178).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
. . . . . . . ثم قد

 

 أسلم في السادس حمزةُ الأسد




*ثم في العام السادس من بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أسلم أسد الله حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه.*
*وقد ذكر قصة إسلامه رضي الله عنه ابْنُ إسحاق رحمه الله فقال:*
*((مَرَّ أَبُو جَهْلٍ بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عِنْدَ الصَّفَا، فَآذَاهُ وَشَتَمَهُ، وَنَالَ مِنْهُ بَعْضَ مَا يَكْرَهُ مِنَ الْعَيْبِ لِدِينِهِ، وَالتَّضْعِيفِ لِأَمْرِهِ، فَلَمْ يُكَلِّمْهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؛ وَمَوْلَاةٌ لِعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ جُدْعَانَ فِي مَسْكَنٍ لَهَا تَسْمَعُ ذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ عَنْهُ فَعَمَدَ إِلَى نَادٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ عِنْدَ الْكَعْبَةِ، فَجَلَسَ مَعَهُمْ، فَلَمْ يَلْبَثْ حَمْزَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنْ أَقْبَلَ مُتَوَشِّحًا قَوْسَهُ، رَاجِعًا مِنْ قَنْصٍ لَهُ - وَكَانَ صَاحِبَ قَنْصٍ يَرْمِيهِ وَيَخْرُجُ لَهُ - وَكَانَ إذَا رَجَعَ مِنْ قَنْصِهِ لَمْ يَصِلْ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ حَتَّى يَطُوفَ بِالْكَعْبَةِ، وَكَانَ إذَا فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يَمُرَّ عَلَى نَادٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ إلَّا وَقَفَ وَسَلَّمَ وَتَحَدَّثَ مَعَهُمْ، وَكَانَ أَعَزَّ فَتًى فِي قُرَيْشٍ، وَأَشَدَّ شَكِيمَةً، فَلَمَّا مَرَّ بِالْمَوْلَاةِ، وَقَدْ رَجَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلَى بَيْتِهِ، قَالَتْ لَهُ: يَا أَبَا عُمَارَةَ، لَوْ رَأَيْتَ مَا لَقِيَ ابْنُ أَخِيكَ مُحَمَّدٌ آنِفًا مِنْ أَبِي الْحَكَمِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ؛ وَجَدَهُ هَاهُنَا جَالِسًا فَآذَاهُ وَسَبَّهُ، وَبَلَغَ مِنْهُ مَا يَكْرَهُ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ عَنْهُ وَلَمْ يُكَلِّمْهُ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*
*فَاحْتَمَلَ حَمْزَةَ الْغَضَبُ؛ لَمَّا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهِ مِنْ كَرَامَتِهِ، فَخَرَجَ يَسْعَى وَلَمْ يَقِفْ عَلَى أَحَدٍ، مُعِدًّا لِأَبِي جَهْلٍ إذَا لَقِيَهُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بِهِ، فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ نَظَرَ إلَيْهِ جَالِسًا فِي الْقَوْمِ، فَأَقْبَلَ نَحْوَهُ، حَتَّى إِذَا قَامَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ رَفَعَ الْقَوْسَ فَضَرَبَهُ بِهَا فَشَجَّهُ شَجَّةً مُنْكَرَةً، ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَتَشْتِمُهُ وَأَنَا عَلَى دِينِهِ أَقُولُ مَا يَقُولُ؟ فَرُدَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيَّ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ.*
*فَقَامَتْ رِجَالٌ مِنْ بَنِي مَخْزُومٍ إِلَى حَمْزَةَ لِيَنْصُرُوا أَبَا جَهْلٍ، فَقَالَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ: دَعُوا أَبَا عُمَارَةَ، فَإِنِّي وَاَللَّهِ قَدْ سَبَبْتُ ابْنَ أَخِيهِ سَبًّا قَبِيحًا.*
*وَتَمَّ حَمْزَةُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَلَى إِسْلَامِهِ، وَعَلَى مَا تَابَعَ عَلَيْهِ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ.*
*فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَ حَمْزَةُ عَرَفَتْ قُرَيْشٌ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَدْ عَزَّ وَامْتَنَعَ، وَأَنَّ حَمْزَةَ سَيَمْنَعُهُ، فَكَفُّوا عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا كَانُوا يَنَالُونَ مِنْهُ([1]))).*[1])) ((المغازي)) لابن إسحاق (171)، وعنه ابن هشام في ((السيرة)) (1/ 291، 292).

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

أرجو جمعها في ملف ورد منسق من أحد الكرام بعد الانتهاء منها

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أرجو جمعها في ملف ورد منسق من أحد الكرام بعد الانتهاء منها


وأنا معك أطلب ذلك من الإخوة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
وبعد تسع من سِني رسالتهْ

 

مات أبو طالبَ ذو كفالتهْ


وبعده خديجةٌ تُوفيتْ

 

من بعد أيام ثلاثة مضتْ



*ثم تُوفِّي أبو طالب، وخديجة رضي الله عنها؛ وذلك في العام العاشر مِنْ بَعْثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ولذلك قال الناظم: ((وبعد تسع من سني رسالته))؛ أي: بعد تسع سنين سوى السنة التي بُعِثَ فيها صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ: ثُمَّ إِنَّ خَدِيجَةَ بِنْتَ خُوَيْلِدٍ وَأَبَا طَالِبٍ مَاتَا فِي عَامٍ وَاحِدٍ، فَتَتَابَعَتْ عَلَى رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمَصَائِبُ بِهَلاكِ خَدِيجَةَ وَأَبِي طَالِبٍ، وَكَانَتْ خَدِيجَةُ وَزِيرَةَ صِدْقٍ عَلَى الإِسْلامِ، وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَسْكُنُ إِلَيْهَا، وَكَانَ هَلاكُهُمَا بَعْدَ عَشْرِ سِنِينَ مَضَيْنَ مِنْ مَبْعَثِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وسلّم قَبْلَ مُهَاجِرِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ بِثَلاثِ سِنِينَ([1]).*
*وَذَكَرَ ابْنُ قُتَيْبَةَ أَنَّ خَدِيجَةَ تُوُفِّيَتْ بَعْدَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ بِثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ([2]).*[1])) انظر: ((مغازي ابن إسحاق)) (243)، و((عيون الأثر))، (1/ 151).

[2])) ((عيون الأثر)) (234).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
وبعد خمسين وربع أسلما

 

جن نصيبين، وعادوا فاعلما


*أي: بعد مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمسين عامًا، وربع عام – أي: وثلاثة أشهر – جاء جِنُّ نصيبين([1]) إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلموا، ثم عادوا إلى قومهم منذرين.*
*وكان ذلك بعد عودة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الطائف.*
*قَالَ ابن إسحاق:*
*((ثُمَّ إنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ انْصَرَفَ مِنَ الطَّائِفِ رَاجِعًا إِلَى مَكَّةَ، حِينَ يَئِسَ مِنْ خَيْرِ ثَقِيفٍ، حَتَّى إذَا كَانَ بِنَخْلَةَ قَامَ مِنْ جَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ يُصَلِّي، فَمَرَّ بِهِ النَّفَرُ مِنَ الْجِنِّ الَّذِينَ ذَكَرَهُمْ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى، وَهُمْ- فِيمَا ذُكِرَ لِي- سَبْعَةُ نَفَرٍ مِنْ جِنِّ أَهْلِ نَصِيبِينَ، فَاسْتَمَعُوا لَهُ، فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنْ صَلَاتِهِ وَلَّوْا إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ، قَدْ آمَنُوا وَأَجَابُوا إِلَى مَا سَمِعُوا، فَقَصَّ اللَّهُ خَبَرَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ:*{وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَرًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ} الأحقاف: 29 *، إِلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {*وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ} الأحقاف: 31 *، وَقَالَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى: {*قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ} الجن: 1 *، إِلَى آخِرِ الْقِصَّةِ مِنْ خَبَرِهِمْ فِي هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ([2])))ا ه.*
*وفي ((صحيح البخاري)) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَحْمِلُ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِدَاوَةً لِوَضُوئِهِ وَحَاجَتِهِ، فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتْبَعُهُ بِهَا، فَقَالَ: «مَنْ هَذَا؟» فَقَالَ: أَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ، فَقَالَ: «ابْغِنِي أَحْجَارًا أَسْتَنْفِضْ بِهَا، وَلَا تَأْتِنِي بِعَظْمٍ وَلاَ بِرَوْثَةٍ». فَأَتَيْتُهُ بِأَحْجَارٍ أَحْمِلُهَا فِي طَرَفِ ثَوْبِي، حَتَّى وَضَعْتُهَا إِلَى جَنْبِهِ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفْتُ حَتَّى إِذَا فَرَغَ مَشَيْتُ، فَقُلْتُ: مَا بَالُ العَظْمِ وَالرَّوْثَةِ؟ قَالَ: «هُمَا مِنْ طَعَامِ الجِنِّ، وَإِنَّهُ أَتَانِي وَفْدُ جِنِّ نَصِيبِينَ، وَنِعْمَ الجِنُّ، فَسَأَلُونِي الزَّادَ، فَدَعَوْتُ اللَّهَ لَهُمْ أَنْ لَّا يَمُرُّوا بِعَظْمٍ، وَلَا بِرَوْثَةٍ إِلَّا وَجَدُوا عَلَيْهَا طَعَامًا([3])».*[1])) *نَصِيبِينُ بِفَتْحِ النُّونِ وَكَسْرِ الصَّادِ الْمُهْمَلَةِ عَلَى صِيغَةِ الْجَمْعِ.* 
*وَتَقَعُ نَصِيبِينُ فِي أَقْصَى شَمَالِ الْجَزِيرَةِ الْفُرَاتِيَّةِ عَلَى الْحُدُودِ بَيْنَ تُرْكِيَّةَ وَسُورِيَّةَ وَالْحُدُودُ تَحُوزُهَا - الْيَوْمَ - إلَى تُرْكِيَّةَ، تُجَاوِرُ مَدِينَةَ القامشلي السُّورِيَّةَ لَيْسَ بَيْنَهُمَا غَيْرُ الْحَدِّ، نَصِيبِينُ شَمَالَهُ والقامشلي جَنُوبُهُ، وَيَمُرُّ فِيهِمَا أَحَدُ فُرُوعِ نَهْرِ الْخَابُورِ. ((معجم المعالم الجغرافية في السيرة)) (319).*

[2])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 421، 422).

[3])) أخرجه البخاري (3860).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
ثم على سودة أمضى عقده

 

في رمضان. . . .




*ثم تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بسودة بنت زمعة رضي الله عنها، في السنة العاشرة مِنَ البَعْثَةِ، بعد وفاة خديجة رضي الله عنها.*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها، قَالَتْ: لَمَّا تُوُفِّيَتْ خَدِيجَةُ، قَالَتْ خَوْلَةُ بِنْتُ حَكِيمِ بْنِ أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ الأَوْقَصِ، امْرَأَةُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ مَظْعُونٍ وَذَلِكَ بِمَكَّةَ: أَيْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَلا تَزَوَّجُ؟ فَقَالَ: وَمَنْ؟ فَقَالَتْ: إِنْ شِئْتَ بِكْرًا وَإِنْ شِئْتَ ثَيِّبًا، قَالَ: فَمَنِ الْبِكْرُ؟ قَالَتِ: ابْنَةُ أَحَبِّ خَلْقِ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكَ؛ عَائِشَةُ بِنْتُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ، قَالَ: وَمَنِ الثَّيِّبُ؟ قَالَتْ: سَوْدَةُ بِنْتُ زَمْعَةَ بْنِ قَيْسٍ، قَدْ آمَنَتْ بِكَ وَاتَّبَعَتْكَ عَلَى مَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَالَ: فَاذْهَبِي فَاذْكُرِيهِمَا عَلَيَّ فَجَاءَتْ، فَدَخَلَتْ بَيْتَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ، فَوَجَدَتْ أُمَّ رُومَانَ، أُمَّ عَائِشَةَ، فَقَالَتْ: أَيْ أُمَّ رُومَانَ؟ مَاذَا أَدْخَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ! قَالَتْ: وَمَا ذَاكَ؟ قَالَتْ: أَرْسَلَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ أَخْطُبُ عَلَيْهِ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَتْ:*
*وَدِدْتُ! انْتَظِرِي أَبَا بَكْرٍ، فَإِنَّهُ آتٍ، فَجَاءَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ، قَالَتْ: يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ، مَاذَا أَدْخَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ! أَرْسَلَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ أَخْطُبُ عَلَيْهِ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَ: وَهَلْ تَصْلُحُ لَهُ، إِنَّمَا هِيَ ابْنَةُ أَخِيهِ! فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ: ارْجِعِي إِلَيْهِ، فَقُولِي لَهُ: أَنْتَ أَخِي فِي الإِسْلامِ، وَأَنَا أَخُوكَ، وَابْنَتُكَ تَصْلُحُ لِي؟ فَأَتَتْ أَبَا بَكْرٍ فَذَكَرَتْ ذَلِكَ لَهُ، فَقَالَ: انْتَظِرِينِي حَتَّى أَرْجِعَ، فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ رُومَانَ: إِنَّ الْمُطْعِمَ بْنَ عَدِيٍّ كَانَ ذَكَرَهَا عَلَى ابْنِهِ، وَلا وَاللَّهِ مَا وَعَدَ شَيْئًا قَطُّ فَأَخْلَفَ فَدَخَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ عَلَى مُطْعِمٍ، وَعِنْدَهُ امْرَأَتُهُ أُمُّ ابْنِهِ الَّذِي كَانَ ذَكَرَهَا عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَتْ الْعَجُوزُ: يَا ابْنَ أَبِي قُحَافَةَ، لَعَلَّنَا إِنْ زَوَّجْنَا ابْنَنَا ابْنَتَكَ أَنْ تَصْبِئَهُ وَتُدْخِلَهُ فِي دِينِكَ الَّذِي أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِ! فَأْقَبَلَ عَلَى زَوْجِهَا الْمُطْعِمِ، فَقَالَ: مَا تَقُولُ هَذِهِ؟ فَقَالَ: إِنَّهَا تَقُولُ ذَاكَ قَالَ: فَخَرَجَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَقَدْ أَذْهَبَ اللَّهُ الْعِدَةَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ فِي نَفْسِهِ مِنْ عِدَتِهِ الَّتِي وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ، وَقَالَ لِخَوْلَةَ: ادْعِي لِي رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، فَدَعَتْهُ فَجَاءَ فَأَنْكَحَهُ، وَهِيَ يَوْمَئِذٍ ابْنَةُ سِتِّ سِنِينَ.*
*قَالَتْ: ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَى سَوْدَةَ فَقُلْتُ: أَيْ سَوْدَةُ، مَاذَا أَدْخَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكِ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ! قَالَتْ: وَمَا ذَاكَ؟ قَالَتْ: أَرْسَلَنِي رَسُولُ الله يَخْطُبُكِ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَتْ: فَقَالَتْ: وَدِدْتُ! ادْخُلِي عَلَى أَبِي فَاذْكُرِي لَهُ ذَلِكَ، قَالَتْ: وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ قَدْ تَخَلَّفَ عَنِ الْحَجِّ، فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ، فَحَيَّيْتُهُ بِتَحِيَّةِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: إِنَّ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ أَرْسَلَنِي أَخْطُبُ عَلَيْهِ سَوْدَةَ، قَالَ: كُفْءٌ كَرِيمٌ، فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ صَاحِبَتُهُ؟ قَالَتْ: تُحِبُّ ذَلِكَ، قَالَ: ادْعِيهَا إِلَيَّ، فَدَعَيْتُ لَهُ، فَقَالَ: أَيْ سَوْدَةُ، زَعَمَتْ هَذِهِ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ أَرْسَلَ يَخْطُبُكِ وَهُوَ كُفْءٌ كَرِيمٌ، أَفَتُحِبِّينَ أَنْ أُزَوِّجَكَهُ؟ قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ:*
*فَادْعِيهِ لِي، فَدَعَتْهُ، فَجَاءَ فَزَوَّجَهُ، فَجَاءَ أَخُوهَا مِنَ الْحَجِّ، عَبْدُ بْنُ زَمْعَةَ، فَجَعَلَ يَحْثِي فِي رَأْسِهِ التُّرَابَ، فَقَالَ بَعْدَ أَنْ أَسْلَمَ: إِنِّي لَسَفِيهٌ يَوْمَ أَحْثِي فِي رَأْسِي التُّرَابَ؛ أَنْ تَزَوَّجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ سَوْدَةَ بِنْتَ زَمْعَةَ!([1])*[1])) أخرجه أحمد (25769)، مرسلًا عن أبي سلمة ويحيىٰ بن عبد الرحمن بن حاطب، ووصله الطبري في «التاريخ» (3/162)، والبيهقي في «الدلائل» (2/411، 412)، وابن أبي عاصم في «الآحاد والمثانىٰ» (3060، 3061)، والطبراني في «الكبير» (23/57)، فرووه عن يحيىٰ بن عبد الرحمن عن عائشة، قال الذهبي في «السير» 1/182 إسناده حسن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

 

. . . . ثم كان بعده


عقد ابنة الصديق في شوال

 

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .




*ثم عقد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عائشة رضي الله عنها في*
*شوال من السنة العاشرة من البعثة.*
*عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها، قَالَتْ: تَزَوَّجَنِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي شَوَّالٍ، وَبَنَى بِي فِي شَوَّالٍ، فَأَيُّ نِسَاءِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ أَحْظَى عِنْدَهُ مِنِّي؟ قَالَ: وَكَانَتْ عَائِشَةُ تَسْتَحِبُّ أَنْ تُدْخِلَ نِسَاءَهَا فِي شَوَّالٍ([1]).*
*وكان عُمُرُ عائشة رضي الله عنها حين عقد عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، سِتَّ سِنِينَ.*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ: تَزَوَّجَنِي النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنَا بِنْتُ سِتِّ سِنِينَ، وَبَنَى بِي وَأَنَا بِنْتُ تِسْعِ سِنِينَ([2]).*
*وفي رواية: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَزَوَّجَهَا وَهِيَ بِنْتُ سَبْعِ سِنِينَ([3]).*
*قال النووي رحمه الله:*
*((وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهَا فِي رِوَايَةٍ: تَزَوَّجَنِي وَأَنَا بِنْتُ سَبْعٍ، وَفِي أَكْثَرِ الرِّوَايَاتِ: بِنْتُ سِتٍّ؛ فَالْجَمْعُ بَيْنَهُمَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ لَهَا سِتٌّ وَكَسْرٌ؛ فَفِي رِوَايَةٍ اقْتَصَرَتْ عَلَى السِّنِينَ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ عَدَّتِ السَّنَةَ الَّتِي دَخَّلَتْ فِيهَا، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ([4]))).ا ه*
*وكان زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عائشة رضي الله عنها، بوحي من الله تعالى.*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ لَهَا: «أُرِيتُكِ فِي المَنَامِ مَرَّتَيْنِ، أَرَى أَنَّكِ فِي سَرَقَةٍ مِنْ حَرِيرٍ، وَيَقُولُ: هَذِهِ امْرَأَتُكَ، فَاكْشِفْ عَنْهَا، فَإِذَا هِيَ أَنْتِ، فَأَقُولُ: إِنْ يَكُ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ يُمْضِهِ([5])».*
*ولم يتزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بِكْرًا غَيْرَ عائشة رضي الله عنها.*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ: قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَرَأَيْتَ لَوْ نَزَلْتَ وَادِيًا، وَفِيهِ شَجَرَةٌ قَدْ أُكِلَ مِنْهَا، وَوَجَدْتَّ شَجَرًا لَمْ يُؤْكَلْ مِنْهَا، فِي أَيِّهَا كُنْتَ تُرْتِعُ بَعِيرَكَ؟ قَالَ: «فِي الَّذِي لَمْ يُرْتَعْ مِنْهَا» تَعْنِي أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمْ يَتَزَوَّجْ بِكْرًا غَيْرَهَا([6]).*[1])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (1423).

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3894)، ومسلم (1422).

[3])) مسلم (1422).

[4])) ((شرح مسلم)) (9/ 207).

[5])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3895)، ومسلم (2438).

[6])) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (5077).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

 

وبعد خمسين وعام تالِ


أُسْرِيْ به، والصلوات فُرِضَتْ

 

خمسًا بخمسين كما قد حُفِظَتْ


*وفي السنة الثانية عشر من بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقبل الهجرة بعام واحد(**[1]**)، عندما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحادية والخمسين من عمره، أُسري به صلى الله عليه وسلم من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى، ثم عُرِج به صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى سدرة المنتهى، وَفُرِضَتْ عليه الصلوات خمسين صلاة، فراجع النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَبَّهُ؛ كما نصحه بذلك موسى عليه السلام، فجعلها الله عز وجل خمس صلوات بأجر خمسين صلاة.*
*وإليك تفاصيل هذه الرحلة المباركة الثابتة بالكتاب والسنة.*
*قال تعالى*: {سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ}الإس  اء: 1 ، *وقال تعالى*:{وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى وَهُوَ بِالْأُفُقِ الْأَعْلَى ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى فَكَانَ قَابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى فَأَوْحَى إِلَى عَبْدِهِ مَا أَوْحَى مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى أَفَتُمَارُونَه  ُ عَلَى مَا يَرَى وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى عِندَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى عِندَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى} النجم: 1 – 18.
وقال : «*بَيْنَمَا أَنَا عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ(**[2]**)** في الحجر مضطجعًا(**[3]**)** بَيْنَ النَّائِمِ وَالْيَقْظَانِ (**[4]**)** إذا أتاني آتٍ فشق(**[5]**)** من النحر إلىٰ مراقّ البطن(**[6]**)** فَاسْتُخْرِجَ قَلْبِي(**[7]**)** ثم غسله بِمَاءِ زَمْزَمَ ثُمَّ جاء بطست من ذهب ممتلئ حِكْمَةً وَإِيمَانًا فَأَفْرَغَهُ فِي صَدْرِي ثُمَّ أَطْبَقَهُ(**[8]**)** ثُمَّ أُتِيتُ بِدَابَّةٍ أَبْيَضَ يُقَالُ لَهُ: الْبُرَاقُ فَوْقَ الْحِمَارِ وَدُونَ الْبَغْلِ يَقَعُ خَطْوُهُ عِنْدَ أَقْصَىٰ طَرْفِهِ(**[9]**)** فَاسْتَصْعَبَ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ جِبْرِيلُ: أَبِمُحَمَّدٍ تَفْعَلُ هَذَا؟ فَمَا رَكِبَكَ أَحَدٌ أَكْرَمُ عَلَىٰ الله مِنْهُ قَالَ فَارْفَضَّ عَرَقًا(**[10]**)** فَرَكِبْتُهُ حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْتُ بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ، قَالَ: فَرَبَطْتُهُ بِالْحَلْقَةِ الَّتِي يَرْبِطُ بِهِ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ دَخَلْتُ الْمَسْجِدَ(**[11]**)** فَصَلَّيْتُ بالنبيين والمرسلين إمامًا(**[12]**)** ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ فَجَاءَنِي جِبْرِيلُ** بِإِنَاءٍ مِنْ خَمْرٍ وَإِنَاءٍ مِنْ لَبَنٍ فَاخْتَرْتُ اللَّبَنَ، فَقَالَ جِبْرِيلُ**: اخْتَرْتَ الْفِطْرَةَ(**[13]**)** ثُمَّ أَخَذَ بِيَدِي فَعَرَجَ بِي إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا فَلَمَّا جِئْتُ إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا، قَالَ جِبْرِيلُ لِخَازِنِ السَّمَاءِ: افْتَحْ، قَالَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قَالَ: هَلْ مَعَكَ أَحَدٌ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ مَعِي مُحَمَّدٌ* ***، فَقَالَ: أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، فَلَمَّا فَتَحَ عَلَوْنَا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَاعِدٌ عَلَىٰ يَمِينِهِ أَسْوِدَةٌ وَعَلَىٰ يَسَارِهِ أَسْوِدَةٌ، إِذَا نَظَرَ قِبَلَ يَمِينِهِ ضَحِكَ، وَإِذَا نَظَرَ قِبَلَ يَسَارِهِ بَكَىٰ، فَقَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ، وَالِابْنِ الصَّالِحِ، قُلْتُ لِجِبْرِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَال: هَذَا آدَمُ وَهَذِهِ الْأَسْوِدَةُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَشِمَالِهِ نَسَمُ بنيهِ فَأَهْلُ الْيَمِينِ مِنْهُمْ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ، وَالْأَسْوِدَةُ الَّتِي عَنْ شِمَالِهِ أَهْلُ النَّارِ فَإِذَا نَظَرَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ ضَحِكَ وَإِذَا نَظَرَ قِبَلَ شِمَالِهِ بَكَىٰ(**[14]**)** ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ السَّمَاءَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ قِيلَ مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قِيلَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ فَفَتَحَ فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ إِذَا يَحْيَىٰ وَعِيسَىٰ وَهُمَا ابْنَا الْخَالَةِ قَالَ: هَذَا يَحْيَىٰ وَعِيسَىٰ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِمَا فَسَلَّمْتُ فَرَدَّا ثُمَّ قَالَا مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ الثَّالِثَةِ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ، قِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قِيلَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ، فَفُتِحَ فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ إِذَا يُوسُفُ قَالَ: هَذَا يُوسُفُ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ السَّمَاءَ الرَّابِعَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ قِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: أَوَ قَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قِيلَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ، فَفُتِحَ فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ إِلَىٰ إِدْرِيسَ قَالَ: هَذَا إِدْرِيسُ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ، ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ السَّمَاءَ الْخَامِسَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ قِيلَ مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قِيلَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ ففتح فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا هَارُونُ قَالَ: هَذَا هَارُونُ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّىٰ أَتَىٰ السَّمَاءَ السَّادِسَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ قِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: مَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ، فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ، فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا مُوسَىٰ قَالَ: هَذَا مُوسَىٰ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ فَلَمَّا تَجَاوَزْتُ بَكَىٰ قِيلَ لَهُ: مَا يُبْكِيكَ؟ قَالَ: أَبْكِي لِأَنَّ غُلَامًا بُعِثَ بَعْدِي، يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ مِنْ أُمَّتِهِ أَكْثَرُ مِمَّنْ يَدْخُلُهَا مِنْ أُمَّتِي ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي إِلَىٰ السَّمَاءِ السَّابِعَةِ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ جِبْرِيلُ قِيلَ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: جِبْرِيلُ، قِيلَ: وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ: مُحَمَّدٌ، قِيلَ: وَقَدْ بُعِثَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ قَالَ: هَذَا أَبُوكَ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ قَالَ: فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ السَّلَامَ قَالَ: مَرْحَبًا بِالِابْنِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ ثُمَّ رُفِعَتْ إِلَيَّ سِدْرَةُ الْمُنْتَهَىٰ فَإِذَا نَبْقُهَا مِثْلُ قِلَالِ هَجَرَ وَإِذَا وَرَقُهَا مِثْلُ آذَانِ الْفِيَلَةِ قَالَ: هَذِهِ سِدْرَةُ الْمُنْتَهَىٰ وَإِذَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَنْهَارٍ نَهْرَانِ بَاطِنَانِ وَنَهْرَانِ ظَاهِرَانِ فَقُلْتُ: مَا هَذَانِ يَا جِبْرِيلُ؟ قَالَ: أَمَّا الْبَاطِنَانِ فَنَهْرَانِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ، وَأَمَّا الظَّاهِرَانِ فَالنِّيلُ وَالْفُرَاتُ ثُمَّ رُفِعَ لِي الْبَيْتُ الْمَعْمُورُ ثُمَّ أُتِيتُ بِإِنَاءٍ مِنْ خَمْرٍ وَإِنَاءٍ مِنْ لَبَنٍ، وَإِنَاءٍ مِنْ عَسَلٍ، فَأَخَذْتُ اللَّبَنَ، فَقَالَ: هِيَ الْفِطْرَةُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ عَلَيْهَا وَأُمَّتُكَ ثُمَّ فُرِضَتْ عَلَيَّ الصَّلَوَاتُ خَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فَرَجَعْتُ، فَمَرَرْتُ عَلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: بِمَا أُمِرْتَ؟ قَالَ: أُمِرْتُ بِخَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، قَالَ: إِنَّ أُمَّتَكَ لَا تَسْتَطِيعُ خَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَإِنِّي وَاللَّهِ قَدْ جَرَّبْتُ النَّاسَ قَبْلَكَ وَعَالَجْتُ بني إِسْرَائِيلَ أَشَدَّ الْمُعَالَجَةِ، فَارْجِعْ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ التَّخْفِيفَ لِأُمَّتِكَ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَوَضَعَ عَنِّي عَشْرًا فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَوَضَعَ عَنِّي عَشْرًا، فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَوَضَعَ عَنِّي عَشْرًا، فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَأُمِرْتُ بِعَشْرِ صَلَوَاتٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهُ، فَرَجَعْتُ فَأُمِرْتُ بِخَمْسِ صَلَوَاتٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ فَقَالَ: بِمَ أُمِرْتَ قُلْتُ أُمِرْتُ بِخَمْسِ صَلَوَاتٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ قَالَ: إِنَّ أُمَّتَكَ لَا تَسْتَطِيعُ خَمْسَ صَلَوَاتٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَإِنِّي قَدْ جَرَّبْتُ النَّاسَ قَبْلَكَ وَعَالَجْتُ بني إِسْرَائِيلَ أَشَدَّ الْمُعَالَجَةِ فَارْجِعْ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ التَّخْفِيفَ لِأُمَّتِكَ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي حَتَّىٰ اسْتَحْيَيْتُ وَلَكِنِّي أَرْضَىٰ وَأُسَلِّمُ قَالَ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزْتُ نَادَىٰ مُنَادٍ أَمْضَيْتُ فَرِيضَتِي وَخَفَّفْتُ عَنْ عِبَادِي*» ([15]).[1])) انظر: ((الطبقات الكبرى)) (1/ 213).

([2]) البخاري (3207).

([3]) البخاري (3887).

([4]) البخاري (3207).

([5]) البخاري (3887).

([6]) البخاري (3207). أي إلىٰ ما رقّ من الجلد وهو ما يكون أسفل البطن.

([7]) مسلم (164).

([8]) البخاري (349).

([9]) مسلم (164).

([10]) أحمد 3/164، الترمذي (3131)، وقال: حسن غريب، وصحح إسناده الألباني في «صحيح الترمذي».

([11]) مسلم (162).

([12]) انظر: «الإسراء والمعراج» للألباني (14).

([13]) مسلم (162).

([14]) البخاري (349).

([15]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3887)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: المعراج.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فلما رجع النبي  وَأَصْبَحْتُ بِمَكَّةَ، يقول : «*فَظِعْتُ بِأَمْرِي(**[1]**)** وَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّ النَّاسَ مُكَذِّبِيَّ*» فَقَعَدَ – بأبي هو وأمي ونفسي - مُعْتَزِلًا حَزِينًا، فَمَرَّ عَدُوُّ الله أبو جَهْلٍ، فَجَاءَ حَتَّىٰ جَلَسَ إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ كَالْمُسْتَهْزِ  ئِ: هَلْ كَانَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ؟! فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*نَعَمْ*»، قَالَ: مَا هُوَ؟ قَالَ: «*إِنَّهُ أُسْرِيَ بِي اللَّيْلَةَ*»، قَالَ: إِلَىٰ أَيْنَ؟ قَالَ: «*إِلَىٰ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ*».
قَالَ: ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتَ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْنَا؟  ! قَالَ: «*نَعَمْ*».
قَالَ: فَلَمْ يُرِ أَنَّهُ يُكَذِّبُهُ، مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يَجْحَدَهُ الْحَدِيثَ إِذَا دَعَا قَوْمَهُ إِلَيْهِ، قَالَ: أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ دَعَوْتُ قَوْمَكَ تُحَدِّثُهُمْ مَا حَدَّثْتَنِي؟! فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*نَعَمْ*».
فَقَالَ: هَيَّا مَعْشَرَ بني كَعْبِ بن لُؤَيٍّ!
حتىٰ قَالَ: فَانْتَفَضَتْ إِلَيْهِ الْمَجَالِسُ، وَجَاءُوا حَتَّىٰ جَلَسُوا إِلَيْهِمَا.
قَالَ: حَدِّثْ قَوْمَكَ بِمَا حَدَّثْتَنِي.
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*إِنِّي أُسْرِيَ بِي اللَّيْلَةَ*».
قَالُوا: إِلَىٰ أَيْنَ؟ قال: «*إِلَىٰ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ*».
قَالُوا: ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتَ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيْنَا؟ قَالَ: «*نَعَمْ*».
قَالَ: فَمِنْ بَيْنِ مُصَفِّقٍ، وَمِنْ بَيْنِ وَاضِعٍ يَدَهُ عَلَىٰ رَأْسِهِ مُتَعَجِّبًا لِلْكَذِبِ؛ زَعَمَ!
قَالُوا: وَهَلْ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تَنْعَتَ لَنَا الْمَسْجِدَ؟ وَفِي الْقَوْمِ مَنْ قَدْ سَافَرَ إِلَىٰ ذَلِكَ الْبَلَدِ وَرَأَىٰ الْمَسْجِدَ.
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*فَذَهَبْتُ أَنْعَتُ، فَمَا زِلْتُ أَنْعَتُ حَتَّىٰ الْتَبَسَ عَلَيَّ بَعْضُ النَّعْتِ، قَالَ: فَجِيءَ بِالْمَسْجِدِ وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ؛ حَتَّىٰ وُضِعَ دُونَ دَارِ عِقَالٍ – أَوْ عُقَيْلٍ- فَنَعَتُّهُ وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ*».
قَالَ: «*وَكَانَ مَعَ هَذَا نَعْتٌ لَمْ أَحْفَظْهُ*».
قَالَ: فَقَالَ الْقَوْمُ: أَمَّا النَّعْتُ؛ فَوَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَصَابَ([2]).([1]) أي اشتد عليَّ وهبْتُه. (نهاية).

([2]) *صحيح الإسناد:* أخرجه أحمد 1/309، الطبراني (12782)، وحسنه الحافظ في «الفتح» 7/199، وقال الألباني في «الإسراء والمعراج» (82): سنده صحيح.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
والبيعة الأولى مع اثني عشر

 

مِنْ أهل طيبةٍ، كما قد ذُكِرَا




فلما كان موسم الحج من العام الثاني عشر من البعثة، أقبل علىٰ رسول الله  وفد من الأنصار قوامه اثنا عشر رجلًا:
*عشرة من الخزرج وهم:*
1- أسعد بن زرارة.
2- عوف بن الحارث بن رفاعة ابن عفراء.
3- رافع بن مالك بن العجلان.
4- قُطْبة بن عامر بن حديدة.
5- عقبة بن عامر بن نابي.
6- معاذ بن الحارث بن عفراء.
7- ذكوان بن عبد قيس.
8- عبادة بن الصامت.
9- يزيد بن ثعلبة.
10- العباس بن عبادة بن نضلة بن مالك بن العجلان.
*واثنا**ن من الأوس وهم:
*11- أبو الهيثم بن التيهان، واسمه مالك([1]).
12- عُويم بن ساعدة([2]).
فبايع هذا الوفد رسول الله  بيعة العقبة الأولى.
يقول عُبَادَةَ بن الصَّامِتِ  وكان ممن شهد البيعة: إِنِّي لَمِنْ النُّقَبَاءِ الَّذِينَ بَايَعُوا رَسُولَ الله ، وَقَالَ: بَايَعْنَاهُ عَلَىٰ أَنْ لَا نُشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا، وَلَا نَزْنِيَ، وَلَا نَسْرِقَ، وَلَا نَقْتُلَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ الله إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ، وَلَا نَنْتَهِبَ، وَلَا نَعْصِيَ، فَالْجَنَّةُ إِنْ فَعَلْنَا ذَلِكَ، فَإِنْ غَشِينَا مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا، كَانَ قَضَاءُ ذَلِكَ إِلَىٰ الله([3]).
وفي رواية قال عُبَادَةَ : أَنَّ النبي  قَالَ: «*تَعَالَوْا بَايِعُونِي عَلَىٰ أَنْ لَا تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا، وَلَا تَسْرِقُوا، وَلَا تَزْنُوا، وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلَادَكُمْ، وَلَا تَأْتُوا بِبُهْتَانٍ تَفْتَرُونَهُ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَأَرْجُلِكُمْ، وَلَا تَعْصُونِي فِي مَعْرُوفٍ، فَمَنْ وَفَىٰ مِنْكُمْ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَىٰ الله، وَمَنْ أَصَابَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا فَعُوقِبَ بِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا فَهُوَ لَهُ كَفَّارَةٌ، وَمَنْ أَصَابَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا فَسَتَرَهُ الله فَأَمْرُهُ إِلَىٰ الله إِنْ شَاءَ عَاقَبَهُ، وَإِنْ شَاءَ عَفَا عَنْهُ*»، قَالَ: فَبَايَعْتُهُ عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ([4]).
*أول سفير في الإسلام:*
فانطلق القوم – بعد ذلك- عائدين إلىٰ المدينة المنورة، فأرسل معهم النبي  مصعب بن عمير ، وأمره أن يقرئهم القرآن ويعلمهم الإسلام ويفقههم في الدين، فكان مصعب يسمىٰ في المدينة بالمقرئ.
وكان منزله علىٰ أسعد بن زرارة، وكان يصلي بهم، وذلك أن الأوس والخزرج كره بعضهم أن يؤمه بعض([5]).
*أول جمعة بالمدينة المنورة، وإمامها:*
قام سفير الإسلام مصعب بن عمير بمهمته علىٰ أكمل وجه؛ فدعا إلىٰ دين الله  وأقرأ الناس وعلمهم وفقههم في الدين، وانتشر الإسلام بالمدينة، فأقيمت أول جمعة في الإسلام بالمدينة المنورة، وأمَّ المسلمين فيها أسعد بن زرارة ([6]).
عَنْ عبد الرَّحْمَنِ بن كَعْبِ بن مَالِكٍ – وَكَانَ قَائِدَ أَبِيهِ بَعْدَ مَا ذَهَبَ بَصَرُهُ- عَنْ أَبِيهِ كَعْبِ بن مَالِكٍ أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا سَمِعَ النِّدَاءَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ تَرَحَّمَ لِأَسْعَدَ بن زُرَارَةَ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ إِذَا سَمِعْتَ النِّدَاءَ تَرَحَّمْتَ لِأَسْعَدَ بن زُرَارَةَ؟ قَالَ: لِأَنَّهُ أَوَّلُ مَنْ جَمَّعَ بنا فِي هَزْمِ النَّبِيتِ([7]) مِنْ حَرَّةِ بني بَيَاضَةَ([8]) فِي نَقِيعٍ([9]) يُقَالُ لَهُ نَقِيعُ الْخَضَمَاتِ([10]) قُلْتُ كَمْ أَنْتُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ؟ قَالَ: أَرْبَعُونَ([11]).([1]) التيهان: يخفف ويثقل، كقوله ميّت وميْت. «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/24.

([2]) ذكر ابن اسحاق أسماء أصحاب بيعة العقبة الأولىٰ والثانية «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/22، 24 قال: حدثني عاصم بن عمرو بن قتادة عن أشياخ من قومه. 
        قلت: وعاصم تابعي، قال ابن حجر: ثقة، عالم بالمغازي. (تقريب). وقال الذهبي: صدوق علامة بالمغازي. (كاشف).

([3]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3893)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: وفود الأنصار إلىٰ النبي  بمكة وبيعة العقبة، ومسلم (1709)، كتاب: الحدود، باب: الحدود كفارات لأهلها.

([4]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3892)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: وفود الأنصار إلىٰ النبي  بمكة وبيعة العقبة، ومسلم (1709)، كتاب: الحدود، باب: الحدود كفارة لأهلها.

([5]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/24 بتصرف.
        قال بعض أهل السير: إنّ النبي أرسل مع مصعبِ ابنِ عمير: ابنَ أُمِّ مكتوم، وممن قال بذلك العلامة ابن سيد الناس حيث قال في «عيون الأثر» 1/265: فلما انصرفوا – أي: أصحاب البيعة- بعث رسول الله  معهم ابن أم مكتوم ومصعب بن عمير يعلمان من أسلم منهم القرآن.اهـ.
        قلت: الصواب أنّ النبي  لم يرسل إلا مصعب بن عمير فقط كما نص علىٰ ذلك أكثر أهل السير.
        وأظن أن الوهم دخل علىٰ من قال بذلك مما رواه البخاري في «صحيحه» (3924، 3925) عن البراء بن عازب  قال: أول من قدم علينا مصعب بن عمير وابن أم مكتوم وكانوا يقرئون الناس... الحديث.
        قلت: الصحيح أن هذا الحديث إنما يتحدث فيه البراء  عن الهجرة لا عن البيعة ولا عن من أرسله رسول الله  مع أصحاب البيعة.
        ومما يدل علىٰ ذلك: 
        1- أنه لم يرد في الحديث قط ذكر البيعة، إنما ورد ذكر الهجرة صريحًا في إحدىٰ روايات الحديث كما ذكر ذلك ابن حجر في «فتح الباري» 7/306 حيث قال: في رواية عن شعبة عند الحاكم في «الإكليل» عن عبد الله بن رجاء في روايته (من المهاجرين).اهـ.
        2- ما ذُكر في الرواية نفسها حيث قال البراء : ثم قدم علينا عمار بن ياسر وبلال وسعد، ثم قدم عمر بن الخطاب في عشرين من أصحاب النبي ، ثم قدم النبي ... الحديث. فهذا يوضح أنه يتكلم في شأن الهجرة.
        وقد فهم ذلك الإمام البخاري فبوب علىٰ الحديث باب: مقدم النبي  وأصحابه المدينة.
        فيُعلم مما سبق أن النبي  أرسل مصعب وحده. ثم إن مصعب رجع إلىٰ مكة قبل البيعة الثانية – كما ذكر ذلك أهل السير- ثم هاجر إلىٰ المدينة مرة أخرىٰ لما أذن لهم النبي  بالهجرة وكان أول المهاجرين إلىٰ المدينة – كما دل عليه حديث البراء  السابق- ثم استأنف مصعب نشاطه السابق في إقراء الناس وتعليمهم، وتبعه ابن أم مكتوم وكان يساعده في مهمته. والله أعلم.

([6]) رُوي أن الذي أم المسلمين في هذه الجمعة مصعب بن عمير وهو ضعيف.
        قال ابن كثير ~: وقد روىٰ الدارقطني عن ابن عباس أن رسول الله  كتب إلىٰ مصعب بن عمير يأمره بإقامة الجمعة، وفي إسناده غرابة. والله أعلم. «البداية والنهاية» 3/163.

([7]) الهزم: المنخفض من الأرض، والنبيت: موضع.

([8]) حرة: بفتح الحاء المهملة وتشديد الراء هي الأرض ذات الحجارة السود.

([9]) هو المنخفض من الأرض يستنقع فيه الماء.

([10]) نقيع الخَضَمات: موضع بنواحي المدينة.

([11]) حسن: أخرجه أبو داود (1069)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: الجمعة في القرىٰ، وابن ماجه (1082)، كتاب: الصلاة، باب: فرض الجمعة. 
        والمعنىٰ أنه جمّع في قرية يقال لها هزم النبيت، هي كانت في حرّة بني بياضة في المكان الذي يجتمع فيه الماء، واسم ذلك المكان نقيع الخضمات، وتلك القرية هي علىٰ ميل من المدينة. «عون المعبود» 2/425.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 وبعد ثنتين وخمسين أتى

 

 سبعون في الموسم هذا ثبتا


مِنْ طيبة، فبايعوا . . . . . 

 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 




وفي العام التالي للبيعة الأولى وافى النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم سبعون رجلًا من الأنصار، فبايعوه بيعة العقبة الثانية.
يقول جابر بن عبد الله { وكان ممن شهد هذه البيعة: مَكَثَ رَسُولُ الله  بِمَكَّةَ عَشْرَ سِنِينَ يَتْبَعُ النَّاسَ فِي مَنَازِلِهِمْ بعُكَاظٍ، وَمَجَنَّةَ، وَفِي الْمَوَاسِمِ بِمِنًىٰ يَقُولُ: مَنْ يُؤْوِينِي؟ مَنْ يَنْصُرُنِي حَتَّىٰ أُبَلِّغَ رِسَالَةَ رَبِّي وَلَهُ الْجَنَّةُ؟ حَتَّىٰ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيَخْرُجُ مِنْ الْيَمَنِ أَوْ مِنْ مُضَرَ فَيَأْتِيهِ قَوْمُهُ فَيَقُولُونَ: احْذَرْ غُلَامَ قُرَيْشٍ، لَا يَفْتِنُكَ، وَيَمْشِي بَيْنَ رِجَالِهِمْ وَهُمْ يُشِيرُونَ إِلَيْهِ بِالْأَصَابِعِ، حَتَّىٰ بَعَثَنَا الله إِلَيْهِ مِنْ يَثْرِبَ، فَآوَيْنَاهُ وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ، فَيَخْرُجُ الرَّجُلُ مِنَّا، فَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، وَيُقْرِئُهُ الْقُرْآنَ، فَيَنْقَلِبُ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ فَيُسْلِمُونَ بِإِسْلَامِهِ، حَتَّىٰ لَمْ يَبْقَ دَارٌ مِنْ دُورِ الْأَنْصَارِ إِلَّا وَفِيهَا رَهْطٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ الْإِسْلَامَ، ثُمَّ ائْتَمَرُوا جَمِيعًا، فَقُلْنَا: حَتَّىٰ مَتَىٰ نَتْرُكُ رَسُولَ الله  يُطْرَدُ فِي جِبَالِ مَكَّةَ وَيَخَافُ؟ فَرَحَلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنَّا سَبْعُونَ رَجُلًا حَتَّىٰ قَدِمُوا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْمَوْسِمِ، فَوَاعَدْنَاهُ شِعْبَ الْعَقَبَةِ، فَاجْتَمَعْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ رَجُلٍ وَرَجُلَيْنِ حَتَّىٰ تَوَافَيْنَا، فَقُلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ الله: علام نُبَايِعُكَ؟ قَالَ: «*تُبَايِعُونِي عَلَىٰ السَّمْعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ فِي النَّشَاطِ وَالْكَسَلِ، وَالنَّفَقَةِ فِي الْعُسْرِ وَالْيُسْرِ، وَعَلَىٰ الْأَمْرِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ، وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا فِي الله لَا تَخَافُونَ فِي الله لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ، وَعَلَىٰ أَنْ تَنْصُرُونِي، فَتَمْنَعُونِي إِذَا قَدِمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِمَّا تَمْنَعُونَ مِنْهُ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجَكُمْ وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ  ، وَلَكُمْ الْجَنَّةُ*» فَقُمْنَا إِلَيْهِ، وَأَخَذَ بِيَدِهِ أَسْعَدُ بن زُرَارَةَ، وَهُوَ مِنْ أَصْغَرِهِمْ – وفي رواية البيهقي: وهو أصغر السبعين إلا أنا- فَقَالَ: رُوَيْدًا يَا أَهْلَ يَثْرِبَ، فَإِنَّا لَمْ نَضْرِبْ أَكْبَادَ الْإِبِلِ إِلَّا وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ رَسُولُ الله، وَإِنَّ إِخْرَاجَهُ الْيَوْمَ مُفَارَقَةُ الْعَرَبِ كَافَّةً، وَقَتْلُ خِيَارِكُمْ، وَأَنَّ تَعَضَّكُمْ السُّيُوفُ، فَإِمَّا أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تَصْبِرُونَ عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ وَأَجْرُكُمْ عَلَىٰ الله، وَإِمَّا أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تَخَافُونَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ خيفة، فَبَيِّنُوا ذَلِكَ، فَهُوَ عُذْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ الله، قَالُوا: أَمِطْ عَنَّا يَا أَسْعَدُ، فَوَاللَّهِ لَا نَدَعُ هَذِهِ الْبَيْعَةَ أَبَدًا، وَلَا نَسْلُبُهَا أَبَدًا، قَالَ: فَقُمْنَا إِلَيْهِ فَبَايَعْنَاهُ، وأَخَذَ عَلَيْنَا وَشَرَطَ، وَيُعْطِينَا عَلَىٰ ذَلِكَ الْجَنَّةَ([1]).
وعن كَعْبِ بن مَالِكِ  قَالَ: خَرَجْنَا فِي الحجة التي بايعنا فيها رسول الله  بالعقبة مع مشركي قومنا، وَمَعَنَا الْبَرَاءُ بن مَعْرُورٍ كَبِيرُنَا وَسَيِّدُنَا، حتىٰ إذا كنا بظاهر البيداء قَالَ: يَا هَؤُلَاءِ تعلموا إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ رَأْيًا، وَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي تُوَافِقُونِي عَلَيْهِ أَمْ لَا؟! فقُلْنَا: وَمَا هو يا أبا بشر؟ قَالَ: إني قَدْ أردت أَنْ أصلي إلىٰ هَذِهِ الْبَنِيَّةِ ولا أجعلها مِنِّي بِظَهْرٍ، فَقُلْنَا: لا وَاللَّهِ لا تفعل، والله مَا بَلَغَنَا أَنَّ النبي  يُصَلِّي إِلَّا إِلَىٰ الشَّامِ، قَالَ: فإِنِّي والله لمصل إِلَيْهَا، فكان إِذَا حَضَرَتْ الصَّلَاةُ توجه إِلَىٰ الْكَعْبَةِ وتوجهنا إلىٰ الشام، حَتَّىٰ قَدِمْنَا مَكَّةَ، فقَالَ لي البراء: يَا ابْنَ أَخِي انْطَلِقْ إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله ، حتىٰ أسْأَلْهُ عَمَّا صَنَعْتُ، فلقد وجدت فِي نَفْسِي بخِلَافِكُمْ إِيَّايَ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْنَا نَسْأَلُ عَنْ رَسُولِ الله ، فَلَقِيَنَا رَجُلٌ بالأبطح، فقلنا: هل تدلنا علىٰ محمد؟ قَالَ: وهَلْ تَعْرِفَانِهِ إن رأيتماه؟ قُلْنَا: لَا والله، قَالَ: فَهَلْ تَعْرِفَانِ الْعَبَّاسَ؟ فقُلْنَا: نَعَمْ، وقد كُنَّا نَعْرِفُه، كان يختلف إلينا بالتجارة، فقَالَ: إِذَا دَخَلْتُمَا الْمَسْجِدَ فانظروا الْعَبَّاسِ، قَالَ: فهو الرجل الذي معه، قال: فَدَخَلْنَا الْمَسْجِدَ، فَإِذَا رسول الله  والْعَبَّاسُ ناحية المسجد جالسين، فَسَلَّمْنَا، ثُمَّ جَلَسْنَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*هَلْ تَعْرِفُ هَذَيْنِ الرَّجُلَيْنِ يَا أَبَا الْفَضْلِ؟*» قَالَ: نَعَمْ، هَذَا الْبَرَاءُ بن مَعْرُورٍ سَيِّدُ قَوْمِهِ وَهَذَا كَعْبُ بن مَالِكٍ، فَوَاللَّهِ مَا أَنْسَىٰ قَوْلَ رَسُولِ الله : «*الشَّاعِرُ؟*» قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ له الْبَرَاءُ: يَا رسول الله إِنِّي قد رأيت فِي سَفَرِي هَذَا رأيًا، وقد أحببت أن أسألك عنه قال: «*وما ذاك؟*» قال: رَأَيْتُ أَلَا أَجْعَلَ هَذِهِ الْبَنِيَّةَ مِنِّي بِظَهْرٍ فَصَلَّيْتُ إِلَيْهَا، فقال له رسول الله : «*قَدْ كُنْتَ عَلَىٰ قِبْلَةٍ لَوْ صَبَرْتَ عَلَيْهَا*»، فَرَجَعَ إِلَىٰ قِبْلَةِ رَسُولِ الله  وصَلَّىٰ مَعَنَا إِلَىٰ الشَّامِ. ثم وَاعَدْنَا رَسُولَ الله  الْعَقَبَةَ، أَوْسَطِ أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ، ونحن سبعون رجلًا للبيعة، وَمَعَنَا عبد الله بن عَمْرِو بن حَرَامٍ والد جَابِرٍ، وإنه لعلىٰ شركه، فأخذناه وَقُلْنَا: يَا أَبَا جَابِرٍ والله إنا لنرغب بك أن تموت علىٰ ما أنت عليه فتَكُونَ لهذه النَّارِ غَدًا حطبًا، وإن الله قد بعث رَسُولًا يأمر بتوحيده وعبادته وقد أَسْلَمَ رجلا من قومك، وقد واعدنا رَسُولِ الله  للبيعة فأسلَم وطهَّر ثيابه، وحضرها معنا فكان نقيبًا، فلما كانت الليلة التي واعدنا فيها رسول الله  بمنىٰ أول الليل مع قومنا، فلما استثقل الناس من النوم تسللنا من فرشنا تسلل القطا، حتىٰ اجْتَمَعْنَا بالعقبة، فأتىٰ رَسُولَ الله  وعَمُّهُ الْعَبَّاسُ، ليس معه غيره، أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَحْضُرَ أَمْرَ ابْنِ أَخِيهِ، فكان أَوَّلَ مُتَكَلِّمٍ، فَقَالَ: يَا مَعْشَرَ الْخَزْرَجِ إِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا مِنَّا حَيْثُ قَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ، وَهُوَ فِي مَنَعَةٍ من قومه وبلاده، قد منعناه ممن هو علىٰ مثل رأينا منه، وقد أبىٰ إلا الانقطاع إليكم، وإلىٰ ما دعوتموه إليه، فإن كنتم ترون أنكم وافون له بما وعدتموه، فأنتم وما تحملتم، وإن كنتم تخشون من أنفسكم خُذلانًا فاتركوه في قومه، فإنه في منعة من عشيرته وقومه، فَقُلْنَا قَدْ سَمِعْنَا مَا قُلْتَ، تَكَلَّمْ يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَتَكَلَّمَ وَدَعَا إِلَىٰ الله، وتلا القرآن وَرَغَّبَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ، فأجبناه بالإيمان والتصديق له، وقلنا له: خذ لربك ولنفسك فقَالَ: «*إني أُبَايِعُكُمْ عَلَىٰ أَنْ تَمْنَعُونِي مِمَّا منعتم مِنْهُ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ ونِسَاءَكُمْ*» فأجابه الْبَرَاءُ بن مَعْرُورٍ فقَالَ: نَعَمْ وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ نَمْنَعَنَّكَ مِمَّا نَمْنَعُ مِنْهُ أُزُرَنَا، فَبَايِعْنَا يَا رَسُولَ الله فَنَحْنُ أَهْلُ الْحُرُوبِ وَأَهْلُ الْحَلْقَةِ، وَرِثْنَاهَا كَابِرًا عَنْ كَابِرٍ، فعرض في الحديث أبو الْهَيْثَمِ بن التَّيِّهَانِ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الرِّجَالِ حِبَالًا، وَإِنَّا لقَاطِعُوهَا، فَهَلْ عَسَيْتَ إِنْ الله أَظْهَرَكَ أَنْ تَرْجِعَ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِكَ وَتَدَعَنَا؟ فقَالَ: «*بَلْ الدَّمَ الدَّمَ وَالْهَدْمَ الْهَدْمَ، أَنَا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ مِنِّي، أُسَالِمُ مَنْ سَالَمْتُمْ أُحَارِبُ مَنْ حَارَبْتُمْ*» فقال له البراء بن معرور: ابسط يدك يا رسول الله نبايعك.
فقَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*أَخْرِجُوا إِلَيَّ مِنْكُمْ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا*» فَأَخْرَجُوهم له، فكان نقيب بني النجار؛ أسعد بن زرارة، ونقيب بني سلمة، البراء بن معرور، وعبد الله بن عمرو بن حرام، ونقيب بني ساعدة، سعد بن عبادة، والمنذر بن عمرو، ونقيب بني زريق، رافع بن مالك، ونقيب بني الحارث بن الخزرج، عبد الله بن رواحة، وسعد بن الربيع، ونقيب بني عوف بن الخزرج، عبادة بن الصامت – وبعضهم جعل بدل عبادة بن الصامت خارجة بن زيد- ونقيب بني عمرو بن عوف، سعد بن خيثمة، ونقيب بني عبد الأشهل – وهم من الأوس- أسيد بن حضير، وأبو الهيثم بن التيهان، قال: فأخذ الْبَرَاءُ بيد رَسُولِ الله  فضرب عليها، وكان أول من بايع، وتتابع الناس فبايعوا، فصرخ الشيطان علىٰ العقبة بأنفذ صوت سمعته قط، فقال: يا أَهْلَ الْجُبَاجِبِ([2]) هَلْ لَكُمْ فِي مُذَمَّمٍ وَالصُّبَاةُ مَعَهُ قَدْ أَجْتمَعُوا عَلَىٰ حَرْبِكُمْ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*هَذَا أَزَبُّ الْعَقَبَةِ، هَذَا ابْنُ أَزْيَبَ، أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَأَفْرُغَنَّ لَكَ ارْفَعُوا إِلَىٰ رِحَالِكُمْ*».
فَقَالَ الْعَبَّاسُ بن عُبَادَةَ أخو بني سالم: يا رسول الله وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ لَئِنْ شِئْتَ لَنَمِيلَنَّ عَلَىٰ أَهْلِ مِنًىٰ غَدًا بِأَسْيَافِنَا، فَقَالَ: «*إنا لَمْ نؤمَرْ بِذَلِكَ*»، فرحنا إلىٰ رحالنا فاضطجعنا، فلما أَصْبَحْنَا، أقبلت جُلَّةُ من قُرَيْشٍ فيهم الحارث بن هشام، فتىٰ شاب وعليه نعلان له جديدتان، فَقَالُوا: يَا مَعْشَرَ الْخَزْرَجِ إِنَّهُ قَدْ بَلَغَنَا أَنَّكُمْ قَدْ جِئْتُمْ إِلَىٰ صَاحِبِنَا لتَسْتَخْرِجُوه  ُ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَظْهُرِنَا، وإنه وَاللَّهِ مَا مِنْ الْعَرَبِ أَحَدٌ أَبْغَضَ إِلَيْنَا أَنْ تَنْشَبَ الْحَرْبُ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُ مِنْكُمْ، فَانْبَعَثَ مَنْ هُنَاكَ مِنْ قومنا من المشركين يَحْلِفُونَ لَهُمْ بِاللَّهِ، مَا كَانَ مِنْ هَذَا شَيْءٌ، وَمَا فعلناه، فلما تثور القوم لينطلقوا قُلْتُ كَلِمَةً كَأَنِّي أُشْرِكَهم في الكلام: يَا أَبَا جَابِرٍ – يريد عبد الله بن عمرو- أَنْتَ سَيِّدٌ مِنْ سَادَتِنَا وكهل من كهولنا، لا تستطيع أَنْ تَتَّخِذَ مِثْلَ نَعْلَيْ هَذَا الْفَتَىٰ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، فَسَمِعَهَا الْحَارِثُ، فرَمَىٰ بِهِمَا إِلَيَّ، وقَالَ: وَاللَّهِ لتلبسنهما، فقَالَ أبو جَابِرٍ: مهلًا أَحْفَظْتَ لعمر الله الرجل – يقول: أخجلته- أردُدْ عليه نَعْلَيْهِ، فَقُلْتُ: لا وَاللَّهِ لَا أَرُدَّهُمَا، فقَالَـ: صُلْحٌ إني لأرجو أن أسلبه([3]).([1]) صحيح: أخرجه أحمد 3/32، 339- 340، الحاكم 2/624، 625، وصححه وأقره الذهبي.

([2]) الجُباجب: جمع جُبجب –بالضم- وهو المستوي من الأرض، وهي ههنا أسماء منازل بمنيً (نهاية).

([3]) صحيح: أخرجه ابن هشام، في «السيرة» 2/27، 33، أحمد 3/46، 462، ابن جرير الطبري في «تاريخه» 2/90، 93، وقال الألباني في تحقيق «فقه السيرة» (177): هذا سند صحيح.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*نسأل الله تعالى أن يعيننا على الإتمام*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
. . . . . . . . ثم هجر

 

مكة يوم اثنين من شهر صفر


فجاء طيبة الرضا يقينا

 

إذ كمَّل الثلاث والخمسينا


في يوم الاثنين، ودام فيها

 

عشر سنين كُمَّلًا نحكيها




رأىٰ النبي  دار الهجرة في رؤية منامية أراها الله إياه؛ فكان ذلك وحيًا من الله، وإيذانًا له  بأن يأمر أصحابه بالهجرة لبدء مرحلة جديدة من الجهاد والدعوة في سبيل الله، عسىٰ أن تكون أفضل من سابقتها.
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي  قال: «*قَدْ أُرِيتُ دَارَ هِجْرَتِكُمْ رَأَيْتُ سَبْخَةً ذَاتَ نَخْلٍ بَيْنَ لَابَتَيْنِ*» –وَهُمَا الْحَرَّتَانِ- فَهَاجَرَ مَنْ هَاجَرَ قِبَلَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَجَعَ عامة مَنْ كَانَ هَاجَرَ بأَرْضِ الْحَبَشَةِ إلىٰ المدينة وَتَجَهَّزَ أبو بَكْرٍ قِبَل المدينة فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ الله : «*عَلَىٰ رِسْلِكَ فَإِنِّي أَرْجُو أَنْ يُؤْذَنَ لِي*» فقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: وهَلْ تَرْجُوا ذَلِكَ بِأبي أَنْتَ؟ قَالَ: «*نَعَمْ*» فَحَبَسَ أبو بَكْرٍ نَفْسَهُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله  لِيَصْحَبَهُ وَعَلَفَ رَاحِلَتَيْنِ كَانَتَا عِنْدَهُ وَرَقَ السَّمُرِ وهو الخبط أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ([1]).
وعَنْ أبي مُوسَىٰ ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ : «*قَالَ رَأَيْتُ فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أُهَاجِرُ مِنْ مَكَّةَ إِلَىٰ أَرْضٍ بِهَا نَخْلٌ، فَذَهَبَ وَهْلِي إِلَىٰ أَنَّهَا الْيَمَامَةُ أَوْ هَجَرُ، فَإِذَا هِيَ الْمَدِينَةُ يَثْرِبُ*»([2]).([1]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3905) كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، وأحمد 6/198.

([2]) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (2272)، كتاب: الرؤيا، باب: رؤيا النبي .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*بداية الرحلة إلى المدينة:*
بدأ الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في الاستعداد والخروج إلىٰ المدينة المنورة، حيث علموا أن ذكر النبي  هذه الرؤيا لهم، إذن منه  بالخروج([1]) فخرجوا.
فكان أَوَّلُ مَنْ خرج مُصْعَبُ بن عُمَيْرٍ، وَابْنُ أُمِّ مَكْتُومٍ، وَبِلَالٌ، وسعد، وعَمَّارُ بن يَاسِرٍ ثم خرج عمر بن الخطاب في عشرين من أصحاب النبي ([2]).
وكان من أوائل المهاجرين أيضًا أبو سلمة  وكان لخروجه قصة عجيبة تحكيها السيدة أم سلمة حيث تقول:
*لَمَّا أَجْمَعَ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ الْخُرُوجَ إلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، رَحَّلَ لِي بَعِيرَهُ ثُمَّ حَمَلَنِي عَلَيْهِ، وَحَمَلَ مَعِي ابْنِي سَلَمَةَ بْنَ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ فِي حِجْرِي، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ بِي يَقُودُ بِي بَعِيرَهُ، فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ رِجَالُ بَنِي الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ مَخْزُومٍ قَامُوا إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالُوا هَذِهِ نَفْسُكَ غَلَبْتَنَا عَلَيْهَا، أَرَأَيْتَ صَاحِبَتَكَ هَذِهِ؟ عَلَامَ نَتْرُكُكَ تَسِيرُ بِهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ؟ قَالَتْ: فَنَزَعُوا خِطَامَ الْبَعِيرِ مِنْ يَدِهِ، فَأَخَذُونِي مِنْهُ، قَالَتْ: وَغَضِبَ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ بَنُو عَبْدِ الْأَسَدِ، رَهْطُ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، فَقَالُوا: لَا وَاَللَّهِ، لَا نَتْرُكُ ابْنَنَا عِنْدَهَا إذْ نَزَعْتُمُوهَا مِنْ صَاحِبِنَا.*
*قَالَتْ: فَتَجَاذَبُوا بُنَيَّ سَلَمَةَ بَيْنَهُمْ حَتَّى خَلَعُوا يَدَهُ، وَانْطَلَقَ بِهِ بَنُو عَبْدِ الْأَسَدِ، وَحَبَسَنِي بَنُو الْمُغِيرَةِ عِنْدَهُمْ، وَانْطَلَقَ زَوْجِي أَبُو سَلَمَةَ إلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، قَالَتْ: فَفُرِّقَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ زَوْجِي وَبَيْنَ ابْنِي، قَالَتْ: فَكُنْتُ أَخْرُجُ كُلَّ غَدَاةٍ فَأَجْلِسُ بِالْأَبْطُحِ، فَمَا أَزَالُ أَبْكِي، حَتَّى أَمْسَى سَنَةً أَوْ قَرِيبًا مِنْهَا حَتَّى مَرَّ بِي رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي عَمِّي - أَحَدُ بَنِي الْمُغِيرَةِ - فَرَأَى مَا بِي فَرَحِمَنِي، فَقَالَ لِبَنِي الْمُغِيرَةِ: أَلَا تُخْرِجُونَ هَذِهِ الْمِسْكِينَةَ، فَرَّقْتُمْ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ زَوْجِهَا وَبَيْنَ وَلَدِهَا! قَالَتْ: فَقَالُوا لِي: الْحَقِي بِزَوْجِكِ إِنْ شِئْتِ، قَالَتْ: وَرَدَّ بَنُو عَبْدِ الْأَسَدِ إلَيَّ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ ابْنِي، قَالَتْ: فَارْتَحَلْتُ بَعِيرِي ثُمَّ أَخَذْتُ ابْنِي فَوَضَعْتُهُ فِي حِجْرِي، ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ أُرِيدُ زَوْجِي بِالْمَدِينَةِ، قَالَتْ: وَمَا مَعِي أَحَدٌ مِنْ خَلْقِ اللَّهِ، قَالَتْ: فَقُلْتُ: أَتَبَلَّغُ بِمَنْ لَقِيتُ حَتَّى أَقْدُمَ عَلَى زَوْجِي، حَتَّى إذَا كُنْتُ بِالتَّنْعِيمِ لَقِيتُ عُثْمَانَ بْنَ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ، أَخَا بَنِي عَبْدِ الدَّارِ، فَقَالَ لِي: إِلَى أَيْنَ يَا بِنْتَ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَ؟ قَالَتْ: فَقُلْتُ: أُرِيدُ زَوْجِي بِالْمَدِينَةِ، قَالَ: أَوَمَا مَعَكِ أَحَدٌ؟ قَالَتْ: فَقُلْتُ: لَا وَاَللَّهِ، إلَّا اللَّهُ وَبُنَيَّ هَذَا، قَالَ: وَاَللَّهِ مَا لَكَ مِنْ مَتْرَكٍ، فَأَخَذَ بِخِطَامِ الْبَعِيرِ، فَانْطَلَقَ مَعِي يَهْوِى بِيَ، فَوَاللهِ مَا صَحِبْتُ رَجُلًا مِنْ الْعَرَبِ قَطُّ، أَرَى أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَكْرَمَ مِنْهُ؛ كَانَ إذَا بَلَغَ الْمَنْزِلَ أَنَاخَ بِي، ثُمَّ اسْتَأْخَرَ عَنِّي، حَتَّى إذَا نَزَلْتُ اسْتَأْخَرَ بِبَعِيرِي، فَحَطَّ عَنْهُ، ثُمَّ قَيَّدَهُ فِي الشَّجَرَةِ، ثُمَّ تَنَحَّى عَنِّي إِلَى شَجَرَةٍ، فَاضْطَجَعَ تَحْتَهَا، فَإِذَا دَنَا الرَّوَاحُ، قَامَ إلَى بَعِيرِي فَقَدَّمَهُ فَرَحَّلَهُ، ثُمَّ اسْتَأْخَرَ عَنِّي، وَقَالَ: ارْكَبِي، فَإِذَا رَكِبْتُ وَاسْتَوَيْتُ عَلَى بَعِيرِي أَتَى فَأَخَذَ بِخِطَامِهِ، فَقَادَهُ، حَتَّى يَنْزِلَ بِي. فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يَصْنَعُ ذَلِكَ بِي حَتَّى أَقْدَمَنِي الْمَدِينَةَ، فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ إِلَى قَرْيَةِ بَنِي عَمْرِو بْنِ عَوْفٍ بقُباءٍ، قَالَ: زَوْجُكَ فِي هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ - وَكَانَ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ بِهَا نَازِلًا - فَادْخُلِيهَا عَلَى بَرَكَةِ اللَّهِ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ رَاجِعًا إلَى مَكَّةَ.*
*فَكَانَتْ تَقُولُ: وَاَللَّهِ مَا أَعْلَمُ أَهْلَ بَيْتٍ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ أَصَابَهُمْ مَا أَصَابَ آلَ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، وَمَا رَأَيْتُ صَاحِبًا قَطُّ كَانَ أَكْرَمَ مِنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ طَلْحَةَ([3]).*([1]) ولذلك تقول السيدة عائشة في الحديث لما قال لهم النبي : «أُرِيتُ دَارَ هِجْرَتِكُمْ...» تقول: فهاجر من هاجر قبل المدينة.

([2]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3924، 3925)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: مقدم النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة.

[3])) أخرجه ابن هشام في ((السيرة)) (1/ 469، 470)، بسند متصل من طريق ابن إسحاق، عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها، وهو إسناد حسن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وتأخر النبي  وحبس معه أبا بكر – كما تقدم- وعليًا أيضًا ليؤدي الودائع التي كانت عنده للناس، وكان رسول الله  ليس بمكة أحد عنده شيء يُخشىٰ عليه إلا وضعه عنده، لِمَا يَعلم من صدقه وأمانته ([1]).
ثم استعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للهجرة ومعه الصديق أبو بكر رضي الله عنه.
وتعود بداية هذه الرحلة المباركة عندما كان أبو بكر جالسًا في بيته وقت الظَّهِيرَةِ، فقَالَ له قَائِلٌ: هَذَا رَسُولُ الله  مُتَقَنِّعًا فِي سَاعَةٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَأْتِينَا فِيهَا، فَقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: فِدَاءٌ لَهُ أبي وَأُمِّي، وَاللَّهِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ فِي هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ إِلَّا أَمْرٌ، قَالَتْ عائشة: فَجَاءَ رَسُولُ الله  فَاسْتَأْذَنَ، فَأُذِنَ لَهُ، فَدَخَلَ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ  لِأبي بَكْرٍ: «*أَخْرِجْ مَنْ عِنْدَكَ*»، فَقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: إِنَّمَا هُمْ أَهْلُكَ بِأبي أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ الله؟ قَالَ رسول الله : «*فَإِنِّي قَدْ أُذِنَ لِي فِي الْخُرُوجِ*»، فَقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: الصَّحَابَةُ بِأبي أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ الله؟ قَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*نَعَمْ*»، قَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: فَخُذْ بِأبي أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ الله إِحْدَىٰ رَاحِلَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله : «*بِالثَّمَنِ*»، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَجَهَّزْنَاهُم  َا أَحَثَّ الْجِهَازِ وَصَنَعْنَا لَهُمَا سُفْرَةً فِي جِرَابٍ فَقَطَعَتْ أَسْمَاءُ بنتُ أبي بَكْرٍ قِطْعَةً مِنْ نِطَاقِهَا فَرَبَطَتْ بِهِ عَلَىٰ فَمِ الْجِرَابِ فَبِذَلِكَ سُمِّيَتْ ذَاتَ النِّطَاقَيْنِ، قَالَتْ: ثُمَّ لَحِقَ رَسُولُ الله  وَأبو بَكْرٍ بِغَارٍ فِي جَبَلِ ثَوْرٍ، فَكَمَنَا فِيهِ ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ يَبِيتُ عِنْدَهُمَا عبد الله بن أبي بَكْرٍ وَهُوَ غُلَامٌ شَابٌّ ثَقِفٌ لَقِنٌ فَيُدْلِجُ مِنْ عِنْدِهِمَا بِسَحَرٍ فَيُصْبِحُ مَعَ قُرَيْشٍ بِمَكَّةَ كَبَائِتٍ فَلَا يَسْمَعُ أَمْرًا يُكْتَادَانِ بِهِ إِلَّا وَعَاهُ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَهُمَا بِخَبَرِ ذَلِكَ حِينَ يَخْتَلِطُ الظَّلَامُ، وَيَرْعَىٰ عَلَيْهِمَا عَامِرُ بن فُهَيْرَةَ مَوْلَىٰ أبي بَكْرٍ مِنْحَةً([2]) مِنْ غَنَمٍ فَيُرِيحُهَا عَلَيْهِمَا حِينَ تَذْهَبُ سَاعَةٌ مِنْ الْعِشَاءِ فَيَبِيتَانِ فِي رِسْلٍ وَهُوَ لَبَنُ مِنْحَتِهِمَا وَرَضِيفِهِمَا[3] حَتَّىٰ يَنْعِقَ([4]) بِهَا عَامِرُ بن فُهَيْرَةَ بِغَلَسٍ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ تِلْكَ اللَّيَالِي الثَّلَاثِ([5]).
وفي تلك الأثناء تفطَّن المشركون أن رسول الله  وأبا بكر قد خرجا فأخذوا يبحثون عنهما في كل مكان حتىٰ وصلوا إلىٰ الْغَارِ وهما فيه، ثم قربوا منه بشدة حتىٰ إن أبا بكر  سمع صرير أقدامهم حول الغار فرفع رأسه فَإِذَا هو بِأَقْدَامِ الْقَوْمِ فقال: يَا رسول الله لَوْ أَنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ طَأْطَأَ بَصَرَهُ رَآنَا، قَالَ: «*اسْكُتْ يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ اثْنَانِ الله ثَالِثُهُمَا*»([6]).
ثم اسْتَأْجَرَ رَسُولُ الله  وَأبو بَكْرٍ رَجُلًا مِنْ بني الدِّيلِ وَهُوَ مِنْ بني عبد بن عَدِيٍّ([7]) هَادِيَا خِرِّيتًا – وَالْخِرِّيتُ الْمَاهِرُ بِالْهِدَايَةِ- قَدْ غَمَسَ حِلْفًا فِي آلِ الْعَاصِ بن وَائِلٍ السَّهْمِيِّ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ دِينِ كُفَّارِ قُرَيْشٍ فَأَمِنَاهُ فَدَفَعَا إِلَيْهِ رَاحِلَتَيْهِمَ  ا وَوَاعَدَاهُ غَارَ ثَوْرٍ بَعْدَ ثَلَاثِ لَيَالٍ بِرَاحِلَتَيْهِ  مَا صُبْحَ ثَلَاثٍ([8]).
ثم انتظروا حَتَّىٰ قَامَ قَائِمُ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَخَلَا الطَّرِيقُ لَا يَمُرُّ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ([9]).
فانْطَلَقَ مَعَهُمَا عَامِرُ بن فُهَيْرَةَ وَالدَّلِيلُ فَأَخَذَ بِهِمْ طَرِيقَ السَّوَاحِلِ([10]).
يقول أبو بكر : فأَسْرَيْنَا لَيْلَتَنَا كُلَّهَا حَتَّىٰ قَامَ قَائِمُ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَخَلَا الطَّرِيقُ فَلَا يَمُرُّ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ حَتَّىٰ رُفِعَتْ لَنَا صَخْرَةٌ طَوِيلَةٌ لَهَا ظِلٌّ لَمْ تَأْتِ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ بَعْدُ فَنَزَلْنَا عِنْدَهَا فَأَتَيْتُ الصَّخْرَةَ فَسَوَّيْتُ بِيَدِي مَكَانًا يَنَامُ فِيهِ النَّبِيُّ  فِي ظِلِّهَا ثُمَّ بَسَطْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرْوَةً، ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: نَمْ يَا رَسُولَ الله! وَأَنَا أَنْفُضُ لَكَ مَا حَوْلَكَ فَنَامَ وَخَرَجْتُ أَنْفُضُ مَا حَوْلَهُ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِرَاعِي غَنَمٍ مُقْبِلٍ بِغَنَمِهِ إِلَىٰ الصَّخْرَةِ يُرِيدُ مِنْهَا الَّذِي أَرَدْنَا فَلَقِيتُهُ فَقُلْتُ لِمَنْ أَنْتَ يَا غُلَامُ؟ فَقَالَ: لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ، قُلْتُ: أَفِي غَنَمِكَ لَبَنٌ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قُلْتُ: أَفَتَحْلُبُ لِي؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، فَأَخَذَ شَاةً، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: انْفُضْ الضَّرْعَ مِنْ الشَّعَرِ وَالتُّرَابِ وَالْقَذَىٰ فَحَلَبَ لِي فِي قَعْبٍ مَعَهُ كُثْبَةً مِنْ لَبَنٍ، قَالَ: وَمَعِي إِدَاوَةٌ أَرْتَوِي فِيهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ  لِيَشْرَبَ مِنْهَا وَيَتَوَضَّأَ، قَالَ: فَأَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ وَكَرِهْتُ أَنْ أُوقِظَهُ مِنْ نَوْمِهِ فَوَافَقْتُهُ اسْتَيْقَظَ فَصَبَبْتُ عَلَىٰ اللَّبَنِ مِنْ الْمَاءِ حَتَّىٰ بَرَدَ أَسْفَلُهُ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله اشْرَبْ مِنْ هَذَا اللَّبَنِ فَشَرِبَ حَتَّىٰ رَضِيتُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلرَّحِيلِ؟*»، قُلْتُ: بَلَىٰ، قَالَ: فَارْتَحَلْنَا بَعْدَمَا زَالَتْ الشَّمْسُ وَاتَّبَعَنَا سُرَاقَةُ بن مَالِكٍ، قَالَ: وَنَحْنُ فِي جَلَدٍ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ([11])، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أُتِينَا فَقَالَ: «*لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ الله مَعَنَا*»، فَدَعَا عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ الله  فَارْتَطَمَتْ – ساخت- فَرَسُهُ إِلَىٰ بَطْنِهَا فَقَالَ: إِنِّي قَدْ عَلِمْتُ، أَنَّكُمَا قَدْ دَعَوْتُمَا عَلَيَّ فَادْعُوَا لِي فَاللَّهُ لَكُمَا أَنْ أَرُدَّ عَنْكُمَا الطَّلَبَ فَدَعَا الله فَنَجَا([12]).
فلما نجا سراقة قصَّ علىٰ رسول الله  أخبار قريش وأنهم جعلوا فيه الدِّيَةَ، وَأَخْبَرَهُمْ أَخْبَارَ مَا يُرِيدُ النَّاسُ منهِمْ ثم عَرَضْ علىٰ النبي  الزَّادَ وَالْمَتَاعَ يقول سراقة: فَلَمْ يَرْزَآنِي، وَلَمْ يَسْأَلَانِي إِلَّا أَنْ قَالَ: أَخْفِ عَنَّا، فَسَأَل سراقة النبي  أَنْ يَكْتُبَ لِي كِتَابَ أَمْنٍ فَأَمَرَ عَامِرَ بن فُهَيْرَةَ فَكَتَبَ فِي رُقْعَةٍ مِنْ أَدِيمٍ([13]).
ثم وفىٰ سراقة بما وعد به رسول الله  - حيث وعده أن يرد عنهما الطلب- فكان لَا يَلْقَىٰ أَحَدًا إِلَّا قَالَ: قَدْ كَفَيْتُكُمْ مَا ههُنَا فَلَا يَلْقَىٰ أَحَدًا إِلَّا رَدَّهُ([14]).
وكان من شأن سراقة  أنه كان جالسا فِي مَجْلِسٍ مِنْ مَجَالِسِ قَوْمه بني مُدْلِجٍ يقول سراقة: فأَقْبَلَ رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ قَامَ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ جُلُوسٌ فَقَالَ: يَا سُرَاقَةُ إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ آنِفًا أَسْوِدَةً بِالسَّاحِلِ أُرَاهَا مُحَمَّدًا وَأَصْحَابَهُ، قَالَ سُرَاقَةُ: فَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّهُمْ هُمْ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: إِنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّكَ رَأَيْتَ فُلَانًا وَفُلَانًا انْطَلَقُوا بِأَعْيُنِنَا ثُمَّ لَبِثْتُ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ سَاعَةً، ثُمَّ قُمْتُ فَدَخَلْتُ فَأَمَرْتُ جَارِيَتِي أَنْ تَخْرُجَ بِفَرَسِي وَهِيَ مِنْ وَرَاءِ أَكَمَةٍ فَتَحْبِسَهَا عَلَيَّ، وَأَخَذْتُ رُمْحِي فَخَرَجْتُ بِهِ مِنْ ظَهْرِ الْبَيْتِ فَحَطَطْتُ بِزُجِّهِ([15]) الْأَرْضَ وَخَفَضْتُ عَالِيَهُ([16]) حَتَّىٰ أَتَيْتُ فَرَسِي فَرَكِبْتُهَا فَرَفَعْتُهَا تُقَرِّبُ بِي حَتَّىٰ دَنَوْتُ مِنْهُمْ فَعَثَرَتْ بِي فَرَسِي فَخَرَرْتُ عَنْهَا فَقُمْتُ فَأَهْوَيْتُ يَدِي إِلَىٰ كِنَانَتِي فَاسْتَخْرَجْتُ مِنْهَا الْأَزْلَامَ تُقَرِّبُ بِي حَتَّىٰ إِذَا سَمِعْتُ قِرَاءَةَ رَسُولِ الله  وَهُوَ لَا يَلْتَفِتُ وَأبو بَكْرٍ يُكْثِرُ الِالْتِفَاتَ سَاخَتْ يَدَا فَرَسِي فِي الْأَرْضِ حَتَّىٰ بَلَغَتَا الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ فَخَرَرْتُ عَنْهَا ثُمَّ زَجَرْتُهَا فَنَهَضَتْ فَلَمْ تَكَدْ تُخْرِجُ يَدَيْهَا فَلَمَّا اسْتَوَتْ قَائِمَةً إِذَا لِأَثَرِ يَدَيْهَا عُثَانٌ([17]) سَاطِعٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ الدُّخَانِ فَاسْتَقْسَمْتُ بِالْأَزْلَامِ فَخَرَجَ الَّذِي أَكْرَهُ فَنَادَيْتُهُمْ بِالْأَمَانِ فَوَقَفُوا فَرَكِبْتُ فَرَسِي حَتَّىٰ جِئْتُهُمْ وَوَقَعَ فِي نَفْسِي حِينَ لَقِيتُ مَا لَقِيتُ مِنْ الْحَبْسِ عَنْهُمْ أَنْ سَيَظْهَرُ أَمْرُ رَسُولِ الله ([18]).
ثم ذكر سراقة  الحوار الذي دار بينه وبين النبي .
ثم مضىٰ رسول الله  فلقي في الطريق الزبير في ركب من المسلمين كانوا تجارًا قافلين من الشام فكسا الزبيرُ رسولَ الله  وأبا بكر ثياب بياض.
ومرَّ النبيُ  وأبو بكر  ومولىٰ أبي بكر عامر بن فهيرة ودليلهما الليثي عبد الله بن أريقط علىٰ خيمتي أم معبد الخزاعية وكانت امرأة برزة([19]) جلدة تحتبي بفناء الخيمة ثم تسقي وتطعم فسألوها لحمًا وتمرًا ليشتروا منها فلم يصيبوا عندها شيئًا من ذلك، وكان القوم مرملين مسنتين فنظر رسول الله  إلىٰ شاة في كسر الخيمة فقال: «*ما هذه الشاة يا أم معبد*» قالت: شاة خلفها الجهد عن الغنم قال: «*هل بها من لبن*» قالت: هي أجهد من ذلك، قال: «*أتأذنين لي أن أحلبها*» قالت: بأبي أنت وأمي إن رأيت بها حلبًا فاحلبها، فدعا بها رسول الله  فمسح بيده ضرعها وسمىٰ الله تعالىٰ ودعا لها في شاتها فتفاجت عليه ودرت فاجترت فدعا بإناء يَرْبِضُ الرهطَ([20]) فحلب فيه ثجًا([21]) حتىٰ علاه البهاء، ثم سقاها حتىٰ رويت وسقىٰ أصحابه حتىٰ رووا وشرب آخرهم حتىٰ أراضوا ثم حلب فيه الثانية علىٰ هدة حتىٰ ملأ الإناء، ثم غادره عندها ثم بايعها وارتحلوا عنها، فقل ما لبثت حتىٰ جاءها زوجها أبو معبد يسوق أعنزًا عجافًا يتساوكن هزالاً مخهن قليل، فلما رأىٰ أبو معبد اللبن أعجبه، قال: من أين لك هذا يا أم معبد والشاء عازب([22]) حائل([23]) ولا حلوب في البيت؟ قالت: لا والله إلا أنه مر بنا رجل مبارك من حاله كذا وكذا قال: صفيه لي يا أم معبد ، قالت: رأيت رجلاً ظاهر الوضاءة أبلج الوجه([24]) حسن الخلق لم تَعِبْهُ ثَجْلَةُ([25]) ولم تزريه صعلة([26]) وسيم قسيم([27])، في عينيه دعج([28]) وفي أشفاره وطف([29]) وفي صوته صهل([30]) وفي عنقه سَطَع([31])، وفي لحيته كثاثة([32])، أزج([33]) أقرن([34]) إن صمت فعليه الوقار وإن تكلم سماه وعلاه البهاء، أجمل الناس وأبهاه من بعيد، وأحسنه وأجمله من قريب، حلو المنطق فصلاً لا نَزْرٌ ولا هَذَرٌ([35])، كأن منطقه خرزات نظم يتحدرن، ربعة([36]) لا تشنأه من طول ولا تقتحمه عين من قصر غصن بين غصنين، فهو أنضر الثلاثة منظرًا وأحسنهم قدرًا، له رفقاء يحفون به إن قال سمعوا لقوله، وإن أمر تبادروا إلىٰ أمره، محفود محشود([37])، لا عابس ولا مفند([38])، قال أبو معبد: هذا والله صاحب قريش الذي ذكر لنا من أمره ما ذكر، ولقد هممت أن أصحبه ولأفعلن إن وجدت إلىٰ ذلك سبيلاً، وأصبح صوت بمكة عاليًا يسمعون الصوت ولا يدرون من صاحبه وهو يقول:
جزىٰ اللهُ ربُّ الناسِ خيرَ جزائهِ

 

رَفيقينِ حَلَّا خيمتي أمِّ مَعبد 


هما نزلاها بالهدىٰ واهتدت به

 

فقد فاز من أمسىٰ رفيق محمد


فيا لـقصي ما زوىٰ الله عنكم

 

به من فعال لا تجازىٰ وسؤدد


لِيَهْنِ أبا بكر سعادةُ جدِّهِ

 

بصحبته من يُسْعِدُ اللهُ يسعد


ولْيهَنِ بني كعب مقام فتاتهم

 

ومقعدها للمؤمنين بمرصد


سلوا أختكم عن شاتها وإنائها

 

فإنكم إن تسألوا الشاة تشهد


ودعاها بشاة حائل فتحلبت

 

عليه صريًا ضرة الشاة مزبد


فغادره رهنًا لديها لحالب

 

يرددها في مصدر بعد مورد([39])




ثم مضىٰ النبي  هو وأبو بكر  فَالْتَفَتَ أبو بَكْرٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ بِفَارِسٍ قَدْ لَحِقَهُمْ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله هَذَا فَارِسٌ قَدْ لَحِقَ بنا فَالْتَفَتَ نَبِيُّ الله  فَقَالَ: «*اللَّهُمَّ اصْرَعْهُ*» فَصَرَعَهُ الْفَرَسُ ثُمَّ قَامَتْ تُحَمْحِمُ([40])، فَقَالَ: يَا نَبِيَّ الله مُرْنِي بِمَا شِئْتَ قَالَ: «*فَقِفْ مَكَانَكَ لَا تَتْرُكَنَّ أَحَدًا يَلْحَقُ بنا*» قَالَ: فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ النَّهَارِ جَاهِدًا عَلَىٰ نَبِيِّ الله  وَكَانَ آخِرَ النَّهَارِ مَسْلَحَةً لَهُ([41]).
وكان النبي  قد أشرف علىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ وَهُوَ مُرْدِفٌ أَبَا بَكْرٍ، وَأبو بَكْرٍ شَيْخٌ يُعْرَفُ وَنَبِيُّ الله  شَابٌّ لَا يُعْرَفُ([42]) قَالَ: فَيَلْقَىٰ الرَّجُلُ أَبَا بَكْرٍ، فَيَقُولُ: يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ مَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ؟ فَيَقُولُ: هَذَا الرَّجُلُ يَهْدِينِي السَّبِيلَ، قَالَ: فَيَحْسِبُ الْحَاسِبُ أَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يَعْنِي الطَّرِيقَ وَإِنَّمَا يَعْنِي سَبِيلَ الْخَيْرِ([43]).
وَسَمِعَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ مَخْرَجَ رَسُولِ الله  مِنْ مَكَّةَ فَكَانُوا يَغْدُونَ كُلَّ غَدَاةٍ إِلَىٰ الْحَرَّةِ فَيَنْتَظِرُونَ  هُ حَتَّىٰ يَرُدَّهُمْ حَرُّ الظَّهِيرَةِ فَانْقَلَبُوا يَوْمًا بَعْدَ مَا أَطَالُوا انْتِظَارَهُمْ فَلَمَّا أَوَوْا إِلَىٰ بُيُوتِهِمْ أَوْفَىٰ رَجُلٌ مِنْ يَهُودَ عَلَىٰ أُطُمٍ مِنْ آطَامِهِمْ([44]) لِأَمْرٍ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ فَبَصُرَ بِرَسُولِ الله  وَأَصْحَابِهِ مُبَيَّضِينَ([45]) يَزُولُ بِهِمْ السَّرَابُ([46]) فَلَمْ يَمْلِكْ الْيَهُودِيُّ أَنْ قَالَ بِأَعْلَىٰ صَوْتِهِ: يَا مَعَاشِرَ الْعَرَبِ هَذَا جَدُّكُمْ الَّذِي تَنْتَظِرُونَ([47]) فَثَارَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ إِلَىٰ السِّلَاحِ فَتَلَقَّوْا رَسُولَ الله  بِظَهْرِ الْحَرَّةِ([48]).([1]) السابق.

([2]) تطلق على الشاة، أو الناقة، وأصلها الهبة. 

([3]) رضيف: على وزن: رغيف، أي: اللبن المرضوف، وهو الذي وضعت فيه الحجارة المحماة بالشمس أو النار؛ لينعقد وتزول رخاوته. 

([4]) ينعق: أي: يصيح بغنمه كي تنزجر وتسير.

([5]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3905)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، وأحمد 6/198.
لقنٌ ثقِف: أي حسن الاستماع لما يقال، سريع الفهم، الدلجة: السير أول الليل، المنيحة: الناقة، رسْل: اللبن الطري، خريتًا: دليلاً.

([6]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3922)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (2381)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل أبي بكر.

([7]) هو عبد الله بن أُريقط.

([8]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3905)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، أحمد 6/198.

([9]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3917)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (2009)، كتاب: الزهد، باب: في حديث الهجرة ويقال له حديث الرحل.

([10]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3905)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، أحمد 6/198.

([11]) أرض جلْدة: أي أرض صُلبة. (النهاية).

([12]) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3917)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، مسلم (2009)، كتاب: الزهد والرقائق، باب: في حديث الهجرة ويقال له حديث الرحل.

([13]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3906)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة.

([14]) متفق عليه: انظر: التخريج قبل السابق.

([15]) الزُّج: الحديدة التي في أسفل الرمح. 

([16]) أي: خفض أعلى الرمح، وإنما فعل ذلك لئلا يظهر بريقُ الرمح، فيتبعه أحد فيشاركه في الجعالة؛ وقد صَرح بذلك كما في رواية الحسن عند ابن أبي شيبة: وجعلت أجر الرمح مخافة أن يشركني أهلُ الماء فيه.

([17]) دخان.

([18]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3906)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة.

([19]) يقال: امرأة بَرْزَةَ؛ إذا كانت كهلة لا تحتجب احتجاب الشواب؛ من البروز وهو الظهور والخروج.

[20]) فدَعا بإناءٍ يُرْبِضُ الرَّهْطَ: أَيْ يُرْوِيهِمْ وَيُثْقِلُهُمْ حَتَّى يَنَامُوا وَيَمْتَدُّوا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ. مِن رَبَضَ فِي الْمَكَانِ يَرْبِضُ إِذَا لَصِقَ بِهِ وَأَقَامَ مُلازِماً لَهُ. (نهاية).

([21]) ثَجّاً: أَيْ: لَبناً سَائِلًا كَثِيرًا. (نهاية).

([22]) عازب: بعيدة المرعى.

([23]) حائل: لم تلد.

([24]) مستنير الوجه.

([25]) لم تَعِبْهُ ثَجْلَةُ: ليس بكبير البطن.

([26]) ولم تزريه صعلة: ليس بصغير الرأس.

[27]) قَسِيمٌ وسِيمٌ: أي: جميل حسن الوجه، والقَسامة: الحُسْن. ورَجلٌ مُقَسَّم الوَجْه:
أَيْ جميلٌ كلُّه، كَأَنَّ كلَّ مَوْضِعٍ مِنْهُ أخَذَ قِسْماً مِنَ الجَمال. (نهاية).

([28]) الدعج: شدَّة سَواد الحدقة، وَسمي اللَّيْل أدعج لسواده. (جمهرة اللغة).

([29]) وَفِي أشْفارِه وَطَفٌ: أى فى شفر أَجْفَانه طُولٌ. (نهاية).

([30]) وَفِي صَوْته صَهَل أو: صَحَلٌ: هُوَ بِالتَّحْرِيكِ كالبُحَّة، وَأَلَّا يَكُونَ حَادَّ الصَّوْت. (نهاية).

([31]) وَفِي عُنُقه سَطَعَ: أَي طول. (غريب الحديث) لابن قتيبة. 

([32]) كَثُّ اللِّحْيَة: الكثاثَة فِي اللِّحْيَة: أن تكون غير رقيقة وَلَا طَوِيلَةٍ، وَ لكن فِيهَا كَثَافة. (نهاية).

([33]) أَزَجُّ: يقال: أزج الحَواجب؛ والزَّجَجُ: تَقَوُّس فِي الْحَاجِبِ مَعَ طُول فِي طَرَفه وامْتدَاد. (نهاية).

([34]) أَقْرَن: أَيْ: مَقْرُون الحاجبَيْن، القَرَن- بِالتَّحْرِيكِ- الْتِقاء الحاجِبَين. (نهاية).
وقد ورد عند الطبراني في ((الكبير)) 22/155، والبيهقي في ((الشعب)) (1362)، عن هند بن أبي هالة: (سَوابغَ فِي غَيْرِ قَرَن)، قال ابن قتيبة (غريب الحديث): ((سوابغ فِي غير قرن: والقرن أَن يطول الحاجبان حَتَّى يلتقي طرفاهما وَهَذَا خلاف مَا وَصفته بِهِ أم معبد لِأَنَّهَا قَالَت فِي وَصفه: أَزجّ أقرن، وَلَا أرَاهُ إِلَّا كَمَا ذكر ابْن أبي هَالة
وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي كَانَت الْعَرَب تكره الْقرن وتستحب البلج والبلج أَن يَنْقَطِع الحاجبان فَيكون مَا بَينهمَا نقيا))، وقال ابن الأثير (نهاية): ((وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا رَوَت أُمُّ مَعْبَد، فَإِنَّهَا قَالَتْ فِي صِفَته: «أزَجّ أَقْرَن» أَيْ: مَقْرُون الحاجبَيْن، وَالْأَوَّلُ الصَّحِيحُ فِي صِفته)).

([35]) فَصْلٌ لَا نزْرٌ وَلَا هَذَرٌ: النَّزْرُ: الْقَلِيلُ. أَيْ لَيْسَ بقليلٍ فيدُلَّ عَلَى عِيّ، وَلَا كثيرٍ فَاسِدٍ. (نهاية).

([36]) رِبْعَةٌ: أي: بين القصير والطويل.

([37]) المَحْفُود: الَّذِي: يَخْدِمُه أَصْحَابُهُ ويُعَظِّمُونه ويُسْرِعون فِي طاعَتِه.
مَحْشُودٌ: أَيْ: أنَّ أَصْحَابَهُ يَخْدِمونه ويَجْتَمِعُون إِلَيْهِ. (نهاية).

([38]) العَابِس: الكَرِيهُ المَلْقَى، والمفند: الذي لا فائدة في كلامه. (نهاية).

([39]) حسن: الحاكم 3/9، 10، وحسنه الألباني، تخريج «فقه السيرة» (179).

([40]) الحمحمة: صوت الفرس دون الصهيل (نهاية).

([41]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3911)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة، وقيل: هذا الفارس هو سراقة بن مالك فالقصة واحدة. والله أعلم.

([42]) أي من حيث الشيب، فالشيب كان قد دخل علىٰ أبي بكر  دون رسول الله ، فكان رسول الله  - وهو الأكبر سنًا- يظهر كأنه شاب.

([43]) الحديث السابق.

([44]) الأطم: الحصن.

([45]) أي عليهم الثياب البيض.

([46]) قيل معناه ظهرت حركتهم للعين «فتح الباري».

([47]) جدكم: بفتح الجيم أي حظكم وصاحب دولتكم الذي تتوقعونه (فتح).

([48]) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3906)، كتاب: مناقب الأنصار، باب: هجرة النبي  وأصحابه إلىٰ المدينة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 أكمل في الأولى صلاة الحضر

 

 من بعد ما جَمَّعَ، فاسمع خبري




*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أُمِّ المُؤْمِنِينَ رضي الله عنها، قَالَتْ: فَرَضَ اللَّهُ الصَّلاَةَ حِينَ فَرَضَهَا، رَكْعَتَيْنِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ، فِي الحَضَرِ وَالسَّفَرِ، فَأُقِرَّتْ صَلاَةُ السَّفَرِ، وَزِيدَ فِي صَلاَةِ الحَضَرِ([1]).*
*قَالَ ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ رحمه الله:*
*((وَفِي هَذِهِ السَّنَةِ - يَعْنِي السَّنَةَ الْأُولَى مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ - زِيدَ فِي صَلَاةِ الْحَضَرِ - فِيمَا قِيلَ - رَكْعَتَانِ، وَكَانَتْ صَلَاةُ الْحَضَرِ وَالسَّفَرِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَذَلِكَ بَعْدَ مَقْدَمِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْمَدِينَةَ بِشَهْرٍ مِنْ رَبِيعٍ الْآخَرِ لِمُضِيِّ ثِنْتَيْ عَشَرَةَ لَيْلَةً مِنْهُ.*
*زَعَمَ الْوَاقِدِيُّ أَنَّهُ لَا خِلَافَ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْحِجَازِ فِيهِ([2]))).*
*وفي هذه السنة – الأولى من الهجرة – صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أول جمعة له بالمدينة؛ حيث أدركته الصلاة في بني سالم بن عوف([3]).*[1])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (350)، ومسلم (685).

[2])) ((تاريخ الطبري)) (2/ 400).

[3])) ((سرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 494).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 ثم بنى المسجد في قُباءٍ

 

 ومسجد المدينة الغراء




*تقدم أن المسلمين لقوا النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بظهر الحرة.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ شِهَابٍ: فَأَخْبَرَنِي عُرْوَةُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ:*
*فَتَلَقَّوْا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِظَهْرِ الحَرَّةِ، فَعَدَلَ بِهِمْ ذَاتَ اليَمِينِ، حَتَّى نَزَلَ بِهِمْ فِي بَنِي عَمْرِو بْنِ عَوْفٍ، وَذَلِكَ يَوْمَ الِاثْنَيْنِ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الأَوَّلِ، فَقَامَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ لِلنَّاسِ، وَجَلَسَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَامِتًا، فَطَفِقَ مَنْ جَاءَ مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ - مِمَّنْ لَمْ يَرَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُحَيِّي أَبَا بَكْرٍ، حَتَّى أَصَابَتِ الشَّمْسُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَقْبَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ حَتَّى ظَلَّلَ عَلَيْهِ بِرِدَائِهِ، فَعَرَفَ النَّاسُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ، فَلَبِثَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي بَنِي عَمْرِو بْنِ عَوْفٍ بِضْعَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً، وَأَسَّسَ المَسْجِدَ الَّذِي أُسِّسَ عَلَى التَّقْوَى، وَصَلَّى فِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، ثُمَّ رَكِبَ رَاحِلَتَهُ، فَسَارَ يَمْشِي مَعَهُ النَّاسُ حَتَّى بَرَكَتْ عِنْدَ مَسْجِدِ الرَّسُولِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ، وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي فِيهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ رِجَالٌ مِنَ المُسْلِمِينَ، وَكَانَ مِرْبَدًا لِلتَّمْرِ، لِسُهَيْلٍ وَسَهْلٍ غُلاَمَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي حَجْرِ أَسْعَدَ بْنِ زُرَارَةَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ بَرَكَتْ بِهِ رَاحِلَتُهُ: «هَذَا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ المَنْزِلُ». ثُمَّ دَعَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الغُلاَمَيْنِ فَسَاوَمَهُمَا بِالْمِرْبَدِ، لِيَتَّخِذَهُ مَسْجِدًا، فَقَالَا: لَا، بَلْ نَهَبُهُ لَكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، فَأَبَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ مِنْهُمَا هِبَةً حَتَّى ابْتَاعَهُ مِنْهُمَا، ثُمَّ بَنَاهُ مَسْجِدًا، وَطَفِقَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَنْقُلُ مَعَهُمُ اللَّبِنَ فِي بُنْيَانِهِ وَيَقُولُ، وَهُوَ يَنْقُلُ اللَّبِنَ:* 
هَذَا الْحِمَالُ لَا حِمَالَ خَيْبَرْ

 

هَذَا أَبَرُّ رَبِّنَا وَأَطْهَرْ




*وَيَقُولُ:* اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّ الْأَجْرَ أَجْرُ الْآخِرَهْ



فَارْحَمِ الْأَنْصَارَ وَالْمُهَاجِرَه  ْ([1])




*وَعَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَدِمَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ المَدِينَةَ فَنَزَلَ أَعْلَى المَدِينَةِ فِي حَيٍّ يُقَالُ لَهُمْ بَنُو عَمْرِو بْنِ عَوْفٍ، فَأَقَامَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِيهِمْ أَرْبَعَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً، ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ إِلَى بَنِي النَّجَّارِ، فَجَاءُوا مُتَقَلِّدِي السُّيُوفِ كَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى رَاحِلَتِهِ، وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ رِدْفُهُ وَمَلَأُ بَنِي النَّجَّارِ حَوْلَهُ حَتَّى أَلْقَى بِفِنَاءِ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، وَكَانَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ حَيْثُ أَدْرَكَتْهُ الصَّلاَةُ، وَيُصَلِّي فِي مَرَابِضِ الغَنَمِ، وَأَنَّهُ أَمَرَ بِبِنَاءِ المَسْجِدِ، فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى مَلَإٍ مِنْ بَنِي النَّجَّارِ فَقَالَ: «يَا بَنِي النَّجَّارِ ثَامِنُونِي بِحَائِطِكُمْ هَذَا»، قَالُوا: لَا وَاللَّهِ لاَ نَطْلُبُ ثَمَنَهُ إِلَّا إِلَى اللَّهِ، فَقَالَ أَنَسٌ: فَكَانَ فِيهِ مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ قُبُورُ المُشْرِكِينَ، وَفِيهِ خَرِبٌ، وَفِيهِ نَخْلٌ، فَأَمَرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِقُبُورِ المُشْرِكِينَ، فَنُبِشَتْ، ثُمَّ بِالخَرِبِ فَسُوِّيَتْ، وَبِالنَّخْلِ فَقُطِعَ، فَصَفُّوا النَّخْلَ قِبْلَةَ المَسْجِدِ وَجَعَلُوا عِضَادَتَيْهِ الحِجَارَةَ، وَجَعَلُوا يَنْقُلُونَ الصَّخْرَ وَهُمْ يَرْتَجِزُونَ وَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ:*
اللَّهُمَّ لَا خَيْرَ إِلَّا خَيْرُ الْآخِرَهْ



فَاغْفِرْ لِلْأَنْصَارِ وَالْمُهَاجِرَه  ْ([2])


[1])) صحيح البخاري (5/ 60)، عن عروة بن الزبير مرسلًا.

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (428)، ومسلم (524).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
ثم بنى مِنْ حوله مساكنهْ



. . . . . . . . . . . . . 




*أَيْ: بَنَى النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَوْلَ مَسْجِدِهِ مَسَاكَنَ وَحُجُرَاتِ أَزْوَاجِهِ رضي الله عنهن.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:*
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

 

ثم أتى مِنْ بَعْدُ في هذي السنهْ


أقَلُّ مِنْ نصف الذين سافروا

 

إلى بلاد الحُبْشِ حين هاجروا




*وَفِي السَّنَةِ الْأُولَى مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ عَادَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ مُهَاجِرِي الْحَبَشَةِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ سَيِّدِ النَّاسِ رحمه الله:*
*((فَأَقَامَ الْمُهَاجِرُونَ  ، بِأَرْضِ الْحَبَشَةِ عِنْدَ النَّجَاشِيِّ فِي أَحْسَنِ جِوَارٍ، فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا بِمُهَاجِرِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجَعَ مِنْهُمْ ثَلَاثَةٌ وَثَلاثُونَ رَجُلًا، وَمِنَ النِّسَاءِ ثَمَانِي نِسْوَةٍ، فَمَاتَ مِنْهُمْ رَجُلانِ بِمَكَّةَ، وَحُبِسَ بِمَكَّةَ سَبْعَةُ نَفَرٍ، وَشَهِدَ بَدْرًا مِنْهُمْ أَرْبَعَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ رَجُلًا[1]))ا ه.*[1])) ((عيون الأثر)) (1/ 139).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 وفيه آخى أشرف الأخيار

 

 بين المهاجرين والأنصار




*وفي السنة الأولى - أيضًا – آخى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين المهاجرين والأنصار.*
*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:*
*((ثُمَّ آخَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَيْنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ فِي دَارِ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، وَكَانُوا تِسْعِينَ رَجُلًا نِصْفُهُمْ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  ، وَنِصْفُهُمْ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ، آخَى بَيْنَهُمْ عَلَى الْمُوَاسَاةِ، يَتَوَارَثُونَ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ دُونَ ذَوِي الْأَرْحَامِ إِلَى حِينِ وَقْعَةِ بَدْرٍ، فَلَمَّا** أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ:* (وَأُولُو الأرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ) الأحزاب: 6 *، رَدَّ التَّوَارُثَ إِلَى الرَّحِمِ دُونَ عَقْدِ الْإِخُوَّةِ([1])))ا ه.*
*وَعَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: حَالَفَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَيْنَ الأَنْصَارِ وَقُرَيْشٍ فِي دَارِي الَّتِي بِالْمَدِينَةِ([2]).*
*وَعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: قَالَتِ الأَنْصَارُ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: اقْسِمْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَانِنَا النَّخِيلَ، قَالَ: «لَا»، فَقَالَوا: تَكْفُونَا المَئُونَةَ وَنُشْرِكْكُمْ فِي الثَّمَرَةِ، قَالُوا: سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا([3]).*
*وَعَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ آخَى بَيْنَ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ بْنِ الْجَرَّاحِ، وَبَيْنَ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ([4]).*
*وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهم قَالَ:* *آخَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَيْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ الْعَوَّامِ وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ([5]).*
*قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ رحمه الله:*
*وَكَانَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ، وَخَارِجَةُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَعُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ، وَعِتْبَانُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بْنُ الْجَرَّاحِ، وَسَعْدُ بْنُ مُعَاذٍ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَعَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ، وَسَعْدُ بْنُ الرَّبِيعِ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَعُثْمَانُ بْنُ عَفَّانَ، وَأَوْسُ بْنُ ثَابِتِ بْنِ الْمُنْذِرِ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَطَلْحَةُ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ، وَكَعْبُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَسَعْيدُ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ نُفَيْلٍ، وأُبَيُّ* *بْنُ كَعْبٍ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَمُصْعَبُ بْنُ عُمَيْرٍ، وَأَبُو أَيُّوبَ خَالِدُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَأَبُو حُذَيْفَةَ بْنُ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ، وَعَبَّادُ بْنُ بِشْرٍ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَعَمَّارُ بْنُ يَاسِرٍ، وَحُذَيْفَةُ بْنُ الْيَمَانِ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَيُقَالُ: ثَابِتُ بْنُ قَيْسِ بْنِ الشَّمَّاسِ، خَطِيبُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَعَمَّارُ بْنُ يَاسِرٍ، أَخَوَيْنِ،*
*وَأَبُو ذَرٍّ جُنْدَبُ بْنُ جُنَادَةَ، وَالْمُنْذِرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَحَاطِبُ بْنُ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ، وَعُوَيْمُ بْنُ سَاعِدَةَ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَسَلْمَانُ الْفَارِسِيُّ، وَأَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ، عُوَيْمِرُ بْنُ ثَعْلَبَةَ، أَخَوَيْنِ، وَبِلَالٌ، مَوْلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، مُؤَذِّنُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَأَبُو رُوَيْحَةَ، عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْخَثْعَمِيُّ، أَخَوَيْنِ.*
*فَهَؤُلَاءِ مَنْ سُمِّيَ لَنَا، مِمَّنْ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ آخَى بَيْنَهُمْ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ([6])))ا ه.*
*عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ، قَالَ: لَمَّا قَدِمُوا المَدِينَةَ آخَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَيْنَ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ، وَسَعْدِ بْنِ الرَّبِيعِ، قَالَ لِعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ: إِنِّي أَكْثَرُ الأَنْصَارِ مَالًا، فَأَقْسِمُ مَالِي نِصْفَيْنِ، وَلِي امْرَأَتَانِ فَانْظُرْ أَعْجَبَهُمَا إِلَيْكَ فَسَمِّهَا لِي، أُطَلِّقْهَا، فَإِذَا انْقَضَتْ عِدَّتُهَا فَتَزَوَّجْهَا، قَالَ: بَارَكَ اللَّهُ لَكَ فِي أَهْلِكَ وَمَالِكَ، أَيْنَ سُوقُكُمْ؟ فَدَلُّوهُ عَلَى سُوقِ بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ، فَمَا انْقَلَبَ إِلَّا وَمَعَهُ فَضْلٌ مِنْ أَقِطٍ وَسَمْنٍ، ثُمَّ تَابَعَ الغُدُوَّ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ يَوْمًا وَبِهِ أَثَرُ صُفْرَةٍ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مَهْيَمْ([7])»، قَالَ: تَزَوَّجْتُ، قَالَ: «كَمْ سُقْتَ إِلَيْهَا؟». قَالَ: نَوَاةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، - أَوْ وَزْنَ نَوَاةٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ([8]).*
*فَهَذَا مَوْقِفٌ عَظِيمٌ مِنَ الصَّحَابِيِّ الْجَلِيلِ سَعْدِ بْنِ الرَّبِيعِ، يُبَيِّنُ حَجْمَ الْعِلَاقَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ بَيْنَ الْأَنصَارِ، وَإِخْوَانِهِمُ الَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا إِلَيْهِمْ، وَإِلَى أَيِّ مَدَى بَلَغَتْ دَرَجَةُ الْمَحَبَّةِ وَالتَّآخِي بَيْنَهُمْ.        * 
*وَقَدْ وَصَفَ اللهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى تِلْكَ الْمَحَبَّةِ، وَذَلِكَ الْإِيثَارَ، فِي كِتَابِهِ الْعَزِيزِ فَقَالَ تَعَالَى: (*وَالَّذِينَ تَبَوَّءُوا الدَّارَ وَالْإِيمَانَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَا يَجِدُونَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ حَاجَةً مِمَّا أُوتُوا وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ وَمَنْ يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ) الحشر: 9*.*[1])) ((زاد المعاد)) (3/ 56، 57).

[2])) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (7340).

[3])) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (2325).

[4])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (2528).

[5])) صحيح: أخرجه الحاكم (5372)، وقال: ((صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ، وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاه))، ووافقه الذهبي، والطبراني في ((الكبير)) (12816)، و((الأوسط)) (5223).

[6])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 505- 507)، مختصرًا

[7])) أي: ما حالك وشأنك.

[8])) صحيح: أخرجه البخاري (3780).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 ثم بنى بابنة خير صحبه

 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 




*قال ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله:*
*((وَفِيهَا – أي في السنة الأولى - بَنَى رَسُولُ الله صلى اله عليه وسلم بِعَائِشَةَ بَعْدَ مَقْدِمِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ بِثَمَانِيَةِ أَشْهُرٍ([1]))). ا ه*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ: تَزَوَّجَنِي النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنَا بِنْتُ سِتِّ سِنِينَ، فَقَدِمْنَا المَدِينَةَ فَنَزِلْنَا فِي بَنِي الحَارِثِ بْنِ خَزْرَجٍ، فَوُعِكْتُ فَتَمَرَّقَ شَعَرِي، فَوَفَى جُمَيْمَةً فَأَتَتْنِي أُمِّي أُمُّ رُومَانَ، وَإِنِّي لَفِي أُرْجُوحَةٍ، وَمَعِي صَوَاحِبُ لِي، فَصَرَخَتْ بِي فَأَتَيْتُهَا، لَا أَدْرِي مَا تُرِيدُ بِي، فَأَخَذَتْ بِيَدِي حَتَّى أَوْقَفَتْنِي عَلَى بَابِ الدَّارِ، وَإِنِّي لَأُنْهِجُ حَتَّى سَكَنَ بَعْضُ نَفَسِي، ثُمَّ أَخَذَتْ شَيْئًا مِنْ مَاءٍ فَمَسَحَتْ بِهِ وَجْهِي وَرَأْسِي، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَتْنِي الدَّارَ؛ فَإِذَا نِسْوَةٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ فِي الْبَيْتِ، فَقُلْنَ عَلَى الخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ، وَعَلَى خَيْرِ طَائِرٍ، فَأَسْلَمَتْنِي إِلَيْهِنَّ، فَأَصْلَحْنَ مِنْ شَأْنِي، فَلَمْ يَرُعْنِي إِلَّا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ضُحًى، فَأَسْلَمَتْنِي إِلَيْهِ، وَأَنَا يَوْمَئِذٍ بِنْتُ تِسْعِ سِنِينَ([2]).*[1])) ((تاريخ الطبري)) (2/ 398).

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3894)، ومسلم (1422).
وقولها: (فوعكت)؛ أي: أصابني الوعك وهو الحمى. (فتمرق) تقطع، وفي رواية: فتمزق: أي؛ انتتف، (فوفى)؛ كثر، (جميمة)؛ مصغر الجمة؛ وهي: ما سقط على المنكبين من شعر الرأس.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:*
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

 

وشرع الأذان، فاقتدي به




*وَفِي السَّنَةِ الْأُولَى مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ شُرِعَ الْأَذَانُ([1]).*
*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: لَمَّا أَمَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالنَّاقُوسِ يُعْمَلُ؛ لِيُضْرَبَ بِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لِجَمْعِ الصَّلَاةِ، طَافَ بِي وَأَنَا نَائِمٌ رَجُلٌ يَحْمِلُ نَاقُوسًا فِي يَدِهِ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ أَتَبِيعُ النَّاقُوسَ؟ قَالَ: وَمَا تَصْنَعُ بِهِ؟ فَقُلْتُ: نَدْعُو بِهِ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ، قَالَ: أَفَلَا أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى مَا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ؟ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: بَلَى، قَالَ: فَقَالَ: تَقُولُ: اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الْفَلَاحِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الْفَلَاحِ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ اسْتَأْخَرَ عَنِّي غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ، ثُمَّ، قَالَ: وَتَقُولُ: إِذَا أَقَمْتَ الصَّلَاةَ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ، حَيَّ عَلَى الْفَلَاحِ، قَدْ قَامَتِ الصَّلَاةُ، قَدْ قَامَتِ الصَّلَاةُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحْتُ، أَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ، بِمَا رَأَيْتُ فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهَا لَرُؤْيَا حَقٌّ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ، فَقُمْ مَعَ بِلَالٍ فَأَلْقِ عَلَيْهِ مَا رَأَيْتَ، فَلْيُؤَذِّنْ بِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ أَنْدَى صَوْتًا مِنْكَ» فَقُمْتُ مَعَ بِلَالٍ، فَجَعَلْتُ أُلْقِيهِ عَلَيْهِ، وَيُؤَذِّنُ بِهِ، قَالَ: فَسَمِعَ ذَلِكَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ، وَهُوَ فِي بَيْتِهِ فَخَرَجَ يَجُرُّ رِدَاءَهُ، وَيَقُولُ: وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ مِثْلَ مَا رَأَى، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «فَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ»([2]).*[1])) ((السيرة النبوية)) لابن كثير (2/ 334).

[2])) أخرجه أبو داود (499)، والترمذي (189)، وفال: ((حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ))، وابن ماجه (706)، وأحمد (16477، 16478)، وقال الألباني في ((صحيح أبي داود) (2/ 407): ((قلت: إسناده حسن صحيح، وقال النووي: "إسناده صحيح" وقال البخاري وابن خزيمة: "حديث صحيح"، وقال الترمذي: "حسن صحيح"، وقال محمد بن يحيى الذهليُ: "ليس في أخبار عبد الله بن زيد في قصة الأذان أصح من هذا")) ا ه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 وغزوة الأبواء بعد في سفر

 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 




*وفي شهر صفر من العام الثاني من هجرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة الأبواء؛ وهي أول غزوة يغزوها بنفسه الشريفة صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ رحمه الله:*
*ثُمَّ خَرَجَ غَازِيًا فِي صَفَرٍ عَلَى رَأْسِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا مِنْ مَقْدَمِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ: وَاسْتَعْمَلَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ سَعْدَ بْنَ عُبَادَةَ.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ: حَتَّى بَلَغَ وَدَّانَ([1])، وَهِيَ غَزْوَةُ الْأَبْوَاءِ([2])، يُرِيدُ قُرَيْشًا، وَبَنِي ضَمْرَةَ بْنِ بَكْرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَاةَ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ، فَوَادَعَتْهُ فِيهَا بَنُو ضَمْرَةَ، وَكَانَ الَّذِي وَادَعَهُ مِنْهُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ؛ مَخْشِيُّ بْنُ عَمْرٍو الضَّمْرِيُّ، وَكَانَ سَيِّدَهُمْ فِي زَمَانِهِ ذَلِكَ.*
*ثُمَّ رَجَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، وَلَمْ يَلْقَ كَيْدًا، فَأَقَامَ بِهَا بَقِيَّةَ صَفَرٍ، وَصَدْرًا مِنْ شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ([3]).*[1])) وَدَّانُ:  بالفتح؛ كأنه فَعْلَان مِنَ الْوُدِّ، وهو المحبة: ثلاثة مواضع: أحدها بين مكة والمدينة، قرية جامعة مِنْ نواحي الْفُرُعِ، بينها وبين الأبواء نحو مِنْ ثمانية أميال قريبة مِنَ الْجُحْفَةِ، وهي لضمرة وغفار وكنانة. ((معجم البلدان)) لياقوت (5/ 365).
وقال في ((معجم المعالم الجغرافية في السيرة النبوية)) (333):
((وَدَّانُ: كَأَنَّهُ مُثَنَّى وَدٍّ، قُلْت: انْدَثَرَتْ وَدَّانُ مِنْ زَمَنٍ بَعِيدٍ، وَتَوَهَّمَ بَعْضُ الْبَاحِثِينَ أَنَّهَا (مَسْتُورَةٌ) الْيَوْمَ، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ، وَمَوْضِعُ وَدَّانَ شَرْقَ مَسْتُورَةَ إلَى الْجَنُوبِ، فِي نَعْفِ حَرَّةِ الْأَبْوَاءِ إذَا أَكْنَعْت فِي مَكَانٍ يَلْتَقِي فِيهِ سَيْلُ تَلْعَةِ حَمَامَةَ بِوَادِي الْأَبْوَاءِ، وَذَلِكَ النَّعْفُ يُسَمَّى (الْعُصْعُصَ) وَالْمَسَافَةُ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ مَسْتُورَةِ قَرِيبًا مِنْ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كَيْلًا، وَأَهْلُهَا - الْيَوْمَ - بَنُو مُحَمَّدٍ مِنْ بَنِي عَمْرٍو مِنْ حَرْبٍ)).

[2])) الأبْوَاءُ: بالفتح ثم السكون، وواو وألف ممدودة، والأبواء قرية مِنْ أعمال الْفُرُعِ مِنَ المدينة، بينها وبين الجحفة مما يلي المدينة ثلاثة وعشرون ميلا، وقيل: الأبواء؛ جبل على يمين آرة، ويمين الطريق للمصعد إلى مكة مِنَ المدينة. ((معجم البلدان)) (1/ 79).

[3])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 590، 591).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:*
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

 

هذا؛ وفي الثانية الغزو اشتهر




*أي: في السنة الثانية من الهجرة كثرت غزوات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ بعدما وادع اليهود في المدينة، واستقرت له الأمور.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

* قوله:* 
 إلى بُوَاطٍ ثم بدر . . . . .

 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 




*وفي ربيع الأول من السنة الثانية كانت غزوة بُوَاطَ([1]).*
*قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ:*
*ثُمَّ غَزَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ يُرِيدُ قُرَيْشًا.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ: وَاسْتَعْمَلَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ السَّائِبَ بْنَ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ مَظْعُونٍ.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ: حَتَّى بَلَغَ بُوَاطَ، مِنْ نَاحِيَةِ رَضْوَى([2])، ثُمَّ رَجَعَ إلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَلَمْ يَلْقَ كَيْدًا([3]).*
*وفي ربيع الأول - أيضًا – من هذه السنة غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة بدر الأولى.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ سَعْدٍ:*
*((ثُمَّ غزوة رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لطلب كُرْزِ بْنِ جَابِرٍ الْفِهْريِّ فِي شهر ربيع الأول عَلَى رأس ثلاثة عشر شهرًا من مهاجره، وَحَمَلَ لواءه عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طالب, وكان لواءً أبيض, واستخلف عَلَى المدينة زيد بْنَ حارثة, وكان كرز بْن جَابِر قد أغار عَلَى سرح المدينة فاستاقه, وكان يرعى بِالْجَمَّاءِ – والسرح: ما رعوا مِن نَعَمِهِمْ, والْجَمَّاءُ: جبل ناحية العقيق إلى الجُرُفِ, بينه وبين المدينة ثلاثة أميال, فطلبه رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ, حَتَّى بلغ واديًا يقال لَهُ: سَفَوانُ([4]) مِن ناحية بدر, وفاته كُرْزُ بْنُ جَابِر, فلم يلحقه, فرجع رسول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى المدينة([5])))ا ه.*[1])) *بُوَاطُ: بضمِّ أوله، وقيل: بفتحه، والأول أشهر؛  وهِيَ مِنْ الْجُحْفَةِ قَرِيبٌ.* انظر: ((معجم البلدان)) (1/ 503)، و((مغازي الواقدي)) (1/ 2).

[2])) *رَضْوَى: بِفَتْحِ الرَّاءِ وَسُكُونِ الْمُعْجَمَةِ مَقْصُورٌ؛ جَبَلٌ مَشْهُورٌ عَظِيم بينبع*. ((فتح الباري)) (7/ 280).

[3])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 598).

[4])) سفوان: واد بناحية بدر. وجاء في ((معجم البلدان)) (3/ 225):* سَفَوَان: بفتح أوَّله وثانيه، وآخره نون، كأنَّه فعلان من سفت الريح التراب, وأصله الياء إلَّا أنَّهم هكذا تكلَّموا به.* وجاء في ((معجم المعالم الجغرافية في السيرة النبوية)) (158):* سَفْوَانُ بِفَتْحِ السِّينِ الْمُهْمَلَةِ وَسُكُونِ الْفَاءِ، عَلَى صِيغَةِ التَّثْنِيَةِ.*

[5])) ((الطبقات الكبرى)) (2/ 6).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 . . . . . . . . . ووجب

 

 تحول القبلة في نصف رجب




*وفي شهر رجب من العام الثاني – أيضًا – جاء الأمر الإلهي بتحويل القبلة مِنْ بيت المقدس إلى البيت الحرام.* 
*عَنِ البَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ* *صَلَّى إِلَى بَيْتِ المَقْدِسِ سِتَّةَ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا، أَوْ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا، وَكَانَ يُعْجِبُهُ أَنْ تَكُونَ قِبْلَتُهُ قِبَلَ البَيْتِ، وَأَنَّهُ صَلَّى، أَوْ صَلَّاهَا، صَلاَةَ العَصْرِ وَصَلَّى مَعَهُ قَوْمٌ, فَخَرَجَ رَجُلٌ مِمَّنْ كَانَ صَلَّى مَعَهُ فَمَرَّ عَلَى أَهْلِ المَسْجِدِ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ، قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ بِاللَّهِ، لَقَدْ صَلَّيْتُ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قِبَلَ مَكَّةَ، فَدَارُوا كَمَا هُمْ قِبَلَ البَيْتِ، وَكَانَ الَّذِي مَاتَ عَلَى القِبْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُحَوَّلَ قِبَلَ البَيْتِ رِجَالٌ قُتِلُوا، لَمْ نَدْرِ مَا نَقُولُ فِيهِمْ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ: (وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم)* البقرة: ١٤٣*.([1])*
*عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، بَيْنَا النَّاسُ يُصَلُّونَ الصُّبْحَ فِي مَسْجِدِ قُبَاءٍ، إِذْ جَاءَ جَاءٍ فَقَالَ: أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قُرْآنًا أَنْ يَسْتَقْبِلَ الكَعْبَةَ, فَاسْتَقْبِلُوه  َا، فَتَوَجَّهُوا إِلَى الكَعْبَةِ([2]).*
[1])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4486)، ومسلم (525).

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (4488)، ومسلم (526).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 من بعد ذي العشير يا إخواني

 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .




*أَيْ: كانت غزوة بدر الأولى بعد غزوة ذي الْعُشَيْرَةِ؛ حيث كانت غزوة الْعُشَيْرَةِ قبل بدر الأولى بأيام قَلَائِلَ لَا تَبْلُغُ الْعَشْرَ([1]).*
*قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ:*
*ثُمَّ غَزَا قُرَيْشًا، فَاسْتَعْمَلَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ أَبَا سَلَمَةَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْأَسَدِ.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ:*
*فَسَارَ حَتَّى نَزَلَ الْعُشَيْرَةَ([2]) مِنْ بَطْنِ يَنْبُعَ([3]), فَأَقَامَ بِهَا جُمَادَى الْأُولَى وَلَيَالِيَ مِنْ جُمَادَى الْآخِرَة، وادع فِيهَا بَنِي مُدْلِجٍ وَحُلَفَاءَهُمْ مِنْ بَنِي ضَمْرَةَ، ثُمَّ رَجَعَ إلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، وَلَمْ يَلْقَ كَيْدًا([4]).*[1])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 601).

[2])) *الْعُشَيْرَةُ: بلفظ تصغير عشرة، يضاف إليه «ذو» ، فيقال: «ذو العشيرة» وذو العشيرة: كانت قرية عامرة بأسفل ينبع النخل، ثم صارت محطة للحاج المصري هناك، وهي أول قرى ينبع النخل مما يلي الساحل، وبها مسجد يقولون إنه مسجد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم.*
*وقد اندرس هذا الموضع، ويقع بقرب «عين البركة» التي لا تزال معروفة، وكانت إحدى عيون هذا الموضع. ((المعالم الأثيرة في السنة والسيرة)) (192).*

[3])) جاء في (( معجم المعالم الجغرافية في السيرة النبوية)) (340، 341): ((*يَنْبُعُ مُثَنَّاةٌ تَحْتِيَّةٌ وَنُونٌ وَمُوَحَّدَةٌ، وَآخِرُهُ عَيْنٌ مُهْمَلَةٌ:*
*قُلْت: إذَا ذُكِرَ هَذَا الِاسْمُ فِي السِّيرَةِ أَوْ أَيِّ كِتَابٍ مِنْ كُتُبِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِي  نَ فَلَا يَنْصَرِفُ إلَّا عَلَى وَادِي يَنْبُعَ النَّخْلِ، وَهُوَ وَادٍ فَحْلٌ كَثِيرُ الْعُيُونِ وَالْقُرَى وَالنَّخِيلِ، الَّتِي أُخِذَ اسْمُهُ مِنْهَا، يَتَعَلَّقُ رَأْسُهُ عِنْدَ بُوَاطَ عَلَى قُرَابَةِ (70) كَيْلًا مِنْ الْمَدِينَةِ غَرْبًا، ثُمَّ يَنْحَدِرُ بَيْنَ سِلْسِلَتَيْنِ مِنْ الْجِبَالِ عَظِيمَتَيْنِ، فَتَكْثُرُ رَوَافِدُهُ مِنْهُمَا، وَهَذَا هُوَ سِرُّ وَفْرَةِ مِيَاهِهِ وَتَفَجُّرِ عُيُونِهِ، وَالسِّلْسِلَتَ  انِ هُمَا: جَبَلُ الْأَشْعَرِ فِي الْجَنُوبِ، وَيُسَمَّى الْيَوْمَ «الْفِقْرَةَ» تَسِيلُ مِنْهُ أَوْدِيَةٌ عِظَامٌ فِي يَنْبُعَ، مِنْ أَهَمِّهَا «نَخَلَى» وَعَبَاثِرُ، وَجِبَالُ رَضْوَى مِنْ الشَّمَالِ، وَمِنْهَا أَوْدِيَةٌ أَيْضًا مِنْ أَهَمِّهَا: ضَأْسٌ وَغَيْرُهُ))ا ه.*

[4])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (1/ 599)، مختصرًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:*
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

 

وفرض شهر الصوم في شعبان





*قَالَ ابْنُ جَرِيرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ رحمه الله*
*وَفِي هَذِهِ السَّنَةِ – الثَّانِيَةِ - فُرِضَ صِيَامُ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ, وَقَدْ قِيلَ: إِنَّهُ فُرِضَ فِي شَعْبَانَ مِنْهَا([1]).*

[1])) ((تاريخ الطبري)) (2/ 417).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 والغزوة الكبرى التي ببدر

 

 في الصوم في سابع عشر الشهر




وفي السابع عشر من شهر رمضان من العام الثاني من هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت غزوة بدر الكبرى.
*وإليك تفاصيل هذه الغزوة:
*سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن أبا سفيان بن حرب مقبل من الشام في عير لقريش عظيمة، فيها أموال لقريش، وتجارة من تجاراتهم، وفيها ثلاثون رجلاً من قريش أو أربعون، منهم: مخرمة بن نوفل، وعمرو بن العاص([1]). فندب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المسلمين إليهم، وقال هذه عيرُ قريش فيها أموالهم، فاخرجوا إليها لعل الله ينفِّلكموها، فانتدب الناس، فخفَّ بعضهم وثقل بعضهم وذلك أنهم لم يظنوا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يلقىٰ حربًا. وكان أبو سفيان – حين دنا من الحجاز- يتحسس الأخبار، ويسأل من لقىٰ من الركبان، تخوفًا علىٰ أمر الناس، حتىٰ أصاب خبرًا من بعض الناس أن محمدًا قد استنفر أصحابه لك ولعيرك، فحذر عند ذلك، فاستأجر ضَمْضَم بن عمرو الغفاري فبعثه إلىٰ مكة، وأمره أن يأتي قريشًا فيستنفرهم إلىٰ أموالهم، ويُخبرهم أن محمدًا قد عرض لنا في أصحابه، فخرج ضمضم بن عمرو سريعًا إلىٰ مكة([2]). وقد رأت عاتكة بنت عبد الملطب، قبل قدوم ضمضم بثلاث ليال، رؤيا أفزعتها، فبعثت إلىٰ أخيها العباس بن عبد المطلب فقالت له: يا أخي والله لقد رأيت الليلة رؤيا لقد أفظعتني وتخوفتُ أن يدخل عل قومك منها شر ومصيبة، فاكتم عني ما أحدثك به، فقال لها: وما رأيت؟ قال: رأيت راكبًا أقبل علىٰ بعير له، حتىٰ وقف بالأبطح، ثم صرخ بأعلىٰ صوته: ألا انفروا يا آل غُدَر([3]) لمصارعكم في ثلاث، فأرىٰ الناس اجتمعوا إليه، ثم دخل المسجد والناس يتبعونه، فبينما هم حوله مَثَلَ به([4]) بعيرُه علىٰ ظهر الكعبة، ثم صرخ بمثلها: ألا انفروا يا آل غدر لمصارعكم في ثلاث، ثم مَثَلَ به بعيرُه علىٰ رأس أبي قُبيس([5])، فصرخ بمثلها، ثم أخذ صخرة فأرسلها، فأقبلت تهوي، حتىٰ إذا كانت بأسفل الجبل ارفضت([6]) فما بقي بيت من بيوت مكة ولا دارٌ إلا دخلتها منها فِلقة قال العباس: والله إن هذه لرؤيا! وأنت فاكتميها، ولا تذكريها لأحد. ثم خرج العباس فلقي الوليد بن عتبة بن ربيعة – وكان له صديقًا- فذكرها له واستكتمه إياها، فذكرها الوليد لأبيه عتبة، ففشا الحديث بمكة، حتىٰ حدثت به قريش في أنديتها. قال العباس: فغدوت لأطوف بالبيت، وأبو جهل ابن هشام في رهط من قريش قعود يتحدثون برؤيا عاتكة، فلما رآني أبو جهل قال: يا أبا الفضل، إذا فرغْتَ من طوافك فأقبل إلينا، فلما فرغتُ أقبلت حتىٰ جلستُ معهم، فقال لي أبو جهل: يا بني عبد المطلب متىٰ حَدَثَتْ فيكم هذه النبية؟ قال: قلت: وما ذاك؟ قال: تلك الرؤيا التي رأت عاتكة قال: فقلت: وما رأت؟ قال: يا بني عبد المطلب أما رضيتم أن يتنبأ رجالكم حتىٰ يتنبأ نساؤكم! قد زعمت عاتكة في رؤياها أنه قال: انفروا في ثلاث، فسنتربص بكم هذه الثلاث، فإن يك حقًا ما تقول فسيكون وإن تمض الثلاث ولم يكن من ذلك شيء نكتب عليكم كتابًا أنكم أكذب أهل بيت في العرب. قال العباس فوالله ما كان مني إليه كبير، إلا أني جحدتُ ذلك، وأنكرت أن تكون رأت شيئًا. قال: ثم تفرقنا، فلما أمسيتُ لم تبق امرأة من بني عبد المطلب إلا أتتني، فقالت: أقررتم لهذا الفاسق الخبيث أن يقع في رجالكم، ثم قد تناول النساء وأنت تسمع، ثم لم تكن عندك غَيرة لشيء مما سمعت! قال: قلت: قد والله فعلتُ، ما كان مني إليه كبير، وأيم الله لأتعرضنَّ له فإن عاد لأكفينَّكُنَّه. قال: فغدوتُ في اليوم الثالث من رؤيا عاتكة، وأنا حديد مغضب أرىٰ أني قد فاتني منه أمر أُحبُّ أن أدركه منه قال: فدخلت المسجد فرأيته، فوالله إني لأمشي نحوه أتعرضه ليعود لبعض ما قال فاقعُ به، وكان رجلاً خفيفًا حديد الوجه حديد اللسان حديد النظر، قال: إذ خرج نحو باب المسجد يشتدُّ، فقلت في نفسي: ما له لعنه الله أَكُلُّ هذا فَرَقٌ مني أن أُشاتمه؟! قال: وإذا هو قد سمع مالم أسمع صوت ضمضم بن عمرو الغفاري، وهو يصرخ ببطن الوادي واقفًا علىٰ بعيره، قد جدَّع بعيره([7]) وحوَّل رَحْله، وشق قميصه، وهو يقول: يا معشر قريش اللطيمة اللطيمة([8]) أموالكم مع أبي سفيان قد عرض لها محمد في أصحابه، لا أرىٰ أن تُدركوها الغوث الغوث. قال: فشغلني عنه وشغله عني ما جاء من الأمر، فتجهز الناس سراعًا، قالوا: أيظن محمد وأصحابه أن تكون كعير ابن الحضرمي؟! كلا والله ليعلمن غير ذلك فكانوا بين رجلين إما خارج وإما باعث رجلاً، وأوعبت قريش فلم يتخلف من أشرافها أحد إلا أن أبا لهب بن عبد المطلب قد تخلف وبعث مكانه العاص بن هشام بن المغيرة، وكان قد لأط([9]) له بأربعة آلاف درهم كانت له عليه، أفلس بها، فاستأجره بها، علىٰ أن يُجزئ عنه([10]). وكان أمية بن خلف أيضًا أراد أنْ يتخلف عن الخروج، وله في ذلك قصة يحكيها سَعْدُ بن مُعَاذٍ رضي الله عنه حيث كَانَ صَدِيقًا لِأُمَيَّةَ بن خَلَفٍ، وَكَانَ أُمَيَّةُ إِذَا مَرَّ بِالْمَدِينَةِ نَزَلَ عَلَىٰ سَعْدٍ بن معاذ، وَكَانَ سَعْدٌ إِذَا مَرَّ بِمَكَّةَ نَزَلَ عَلَىٰ أُمَيَّةَ فَلَمَّا قَدِمَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الْمَدِينَةَ انْطَلَقَ سَعْدٌ مُعْتَمِرًا فَنَزَلَ عَلَىٰ أُمَيَّةَ بِمَكَّةَ فَقَالَ لِأُمَيَّةَ: انْظُرْ لِي سَاعَةَ خَلْوَةٍ لَعَلِّي أَنْ أَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ فَخَرَجَ بِهِ قَرِيبًا مِنْ نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فَلَقِيَهُمَا أبو جَهْلٍ فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا صَفْوَانَ مَنْ هَذَا مَعَكَ؟ فَقَالَ: سَعْدٌ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أبو جَهْلٍ: أَلَا أَرَاكَ تَطُوفُ بِمَكَّةَ آمِنًا وَقَدْ أَوَيْتُمْ الصُّبَاةَ وَزَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّكُمْ تَنْصُرُونَهُمْ وَتُعِينُونَهُم  ْ أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَوْلَا أَنَّكَ مَعَ أبي صَفْوَانَ مَا رَجَعْتَ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِكَ سَالِمًا، فَقَالَ لَهُ سَعْدٌ وَرَفَعَ صَوْتَهُ عَلَيْهِ: أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَئِنْ مَنَعْتَنِي هَذَا لَأَمْنَعَنَّكَ مَا هُوَ أَشَدُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْهُ طَرِيقَكَ عَلَىٰ الْمَدِينَةِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أُمَيَّةُ: لَا تَرْفَعْ صَوْتَكَ يَا سَعْدُ عَلَىٰ أبي الْحَكَمِ سَيِّدِ أَهْلِ الْوَادِي، فَقَالَ سَعْدٌ: دَعْنَا عَنْكَ يَا أُمَيَّةُ فَوَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: «*إِنَّهُمْ قَاتِلُوكَ*»، قَالَ: بِمَكَّةَ؟ قَالَ: لَا أَدْرِي، فَفَزِعَ لِذَلِكَ أُمَيَّةُ فَزَعًا شَدِيدًا فَلَمَّا رَجَعَ أُمَيَّةُ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ قَالَ: يَا أُمَّ صَفْوَانَ أَلَمْ تَرَيْ مَا قَالَ لِي سَعْدٌ؟ قَالَتْ: وَمَا قَالَ لَكَ؟ قَالَ: زَعَمَ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا أَخْبَرَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ قَاتِلِيَّ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: بِمَكَّةَ؟ قَالَ: لَا أَدْرِي، فَقَالَ أُمَيَّةُ: وَاللَّهِ لَا أَخْرُجُ مِنْ مَكَّةَ فَلَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ بَدْرٍ اسْتَنْفَرَ أبو جَهْلٍ النَّاسَ، قَالَ: أَدْرِكُوا عِيرَكُمْ فَكَرِهَ أُمَيَّةُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ فَأَتَاهُ أبو جَهْلٍ، فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا صَفْوَانَ إِنَّكَ مَتَىٰ مَا يَرَاكَ النَّاسُ قَدْ تَخَلَّفْتَ وَأَنْتَ سَيِّدُ أَهْلِ الْوَادِي تَخَلَّفُوا مَعَكَ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ بِهِ أبو جَهْلٍ حَتَّىٰ قَالَ: أَمَّا إِذْ غَلَبْتَنِي فَوَاللَّهِ لَأَشْتَرِيَنَّ أَجْوَدَ بَعِيرٍ بِمَكَّةَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ أُمَيَّةُ: يَا أُمَّ صَفْوَانَ جَهِّزِينِي، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: يَا أَبَا صَفْوَانَ وَقَدْ نَسِيتَ مَا قَالَ لَكَ أَخُوكَ الْيَثْرِبِيُّ؟ قَالَ: لَا، مَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَجُوزَ مَعَهُمْ إِلَّا قَرِيبًا، فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ أُمَيَّةُ أَخَذَ لَا يَنْزِلُ مَنْزِلًا إِلَّا عَقَلَ بَعِيرَهُ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ بِذَلِكَ حَتَّىٰ قَتَلَهُ الله تعالى بِبَدْرٍ([11]). فتأهبت قريش للخروج بجيش قوامه نحو ألف مقاتل بما معهم من جمال وخيول وعتاد وعُدة، للدفاع عن عيرها وأموالها، كما أخذوا معهم نساءهم وأبناءهم وأموالهم، وكانت العربُ تفعل ذلك لتحفيز جنودها علىٰ القتال، فإن الرجل إذا ما خارت قوته ووهنت عزيمته وأراد أن يفر من ساحة المعركة تذكر ما خلفه من نساء وأبناء وأموال فكان ذلك حافزًا له علىٰ القتال بقوة وبأس وعدم الفرار من أرض المعركة. وفي المقابل تأهب جيش المسلمين للخروج سريعًا للحاق بقافلة أبي سفيان فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قد أرسل بُسَيْسَةَ عَيْنًا يَنْظُرُ مَا صَنَعَتْ عِيرُ أبي سُفْيَانَ([12])،فلما جاء بُسيسة إلىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبره بأن القافلة قد قربت حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ الخروج بسرعة حتىٰ لا تفوته القافلة، حتىٰ إنه من شدة حرصه صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ ذلك لم ينتظر من كانت ظُهْرَانِهِمْ([13])في عوالي المدينة فجعلوا يستأذنونه أن يُحضِروا ظُهرانهم فَقَالَ: «*لَا إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ ظَهْرُهُ حَاضِرًا*»([14]). فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جيش تعداده بِضْعَةَ عَشَرَ وَثَلَاثَ مِائَةٍ مقاتل([15]) منهم من الْأَنْصَارُ نَيِّفًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَمِائَتَيْنِ، ومن المهاجرين نَيِّفًا وسِتِّينَ([16]) ليس معهم إلا فرسٌ واحدٌ للمقداد بن عمرو([17]) وسبعون بعيرًا([18]) يعتقب كُلُّ ثَلَاثَةٍ بعيرًا([19]) فكَانَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وَعَلِيُّ وأبو لُبَابَةَ يعتقبون بعيرًا فلما كَانَتْ عُقْبَةُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([20]) قَالَا: نَحْنُ نَمْشِي عَنْكَ يا رسول الله، فَقَالَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا أَنْتُمَا بِأَقْوَىٰ مِنِّي وَلَا أَنَا بِأَغْنَىٰ عَنْ الْأَجْرِ مِنْكُمَا*»([21]). 
([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/134.
([2]) *صحيح:* «سيرة ابن هشام» عن ابن إسحاق 2/134، 135، بسنده إلىٰ ابن عباس، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في تخريج فقه السيرة للغزالي (226).
([3]) غُدَرُ: من غادر، ويستعمل هذا في النداء بالشتم.
([4]) مثل به: أي قام به ماثلاً.
([5]) جبل بمكة.
([6]) ارفضَّت: أي تفتت.
([7]) جدَّع بعيره: قطع أنفه.
([8]) اللطيمة: الإبل تحمل الطيب.
([9]) لأط: أي اقتضاه.
([10]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/135، 136، رواه ابن إسحاق بإسنادين أحدهما عن ابن عباس، ولكن فيه مبهم حيث قال ابن إسحاق: فأخبرني من لا أتهم عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس به.والثاني بإسناد صحيح إلىٰ عروة بن الزبير ولكنه مرسل، ويمكن أن يعتضدا ببعضهما.
([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3950) كتاب: المغازي، باب: ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من يقتل ببدر.
([12]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1901)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد.
([13]) الظهر: الدوابُّ التي تُركب.
([14]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1901)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد.
([15]) هناك حديثان صحيحان في عدد جيش المسلمين والمشركين: أما الأول: ففي صحيح البخاري (3956، 3959).وأما الثاني: ففي مسند أحمد (948) بإسناد صححه الشيخ الألباني في تحقيق فقه السيرة، وكذلك صححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.
([16]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3956) كتاب: المغازي، باب: عدة أصحاب بدر، عن البراء بن عازب.
([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد في «المسند» (1023)، وابن خزيمة (899)، وابن حبان (2257)، والطيالسي (116). وجاءت روايات أخرىٰ ضعيفة بأنهما كانا فرسين أحدهما للزبير والثاني للمقداد، وهو ضعيف.
([18]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/138.
([19]) يعتقبون البعير: أي يتبادلون الركوب عليه.
([20]) أي: نوبته في المشي.
([21]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (3901)، الحاكم 3/20 وقال: صحيح علىٰ شرط مسلم، وقال الألباني في تخريج فقه السيرة: سنده حسن، وقال أحمد شاكر: إسناده صحيح.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي أثناء السير ولما بلغ الجيش الروحاء – وهي علىٰ أربعين ميلاً من المدينة- ردَّ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا لبابة أميرًا علىٰ المدينة وكان قد ترك ابن أم مكتوم ليصلي بالناس([1]). أما أبو سفيان فقد تمكن في خِضَمِّ ذلك أن يفر بقافلته فأخذ بها طريق الساحل – وهو غير طريقهم المعتاد- وأُخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته بفرار القافلة، وبأن قريشًا خرجت بجيش كبير لمحاربة المسلمين. فحينها استشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمأصحابه في الأمر فبعضهم كره القتال، وفي ذلك، يقول الله تعالىٰ: {كما أخرجك ربك من بيتك بالحق وإن فريقا من المؤمنين لكارهون :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يجادلونك في الحق بعدما تبين كأنما يساقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون}[الأنفال: 5، 6] والحق الذي تبين هو أن الله تعالىٰ قد وعدهم إحدىٰ الطائفتين إما أخذ القافلة وغنيمتها، وإما القتال، فلما فرت القافلة كان الحق الذي تبين هو القتال فكره بعض المسلمين ذلك يقول تعالىٰ:{وإذ يعدكم الله إحدى الطائفتين أنها لكم وتودون أن غير ذات الشوكة تكون لكم([2])ويريد الله أن يحق الحق بكلماته ويقطع دابر الكافرين :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليحق الحق ويبطل الباطل ولو كره المجرمون}[الأنفال: 7، 8]. وكان هؤلاء يرون أن القتال لا فائدة منه لأن القافلة نجت فلا غنيمة تُفيد المسلمين، ولأن المسلمين غير مستعدين للحرب كما استعدت قريش، ولكن الله تعالىٰ قد بين الحكمة من القتال في الآيتين السابقتين من سورة الأنفال. فلما عرض النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم الأمر قام أبو بكر الصديق فقال وأحسن، ثم قام عمر بن الخطاب فقال وأحسن، ثم قام المقداد بن عمرو فقال: يا رسول الله امض لما أراك الله فنحن معك والله لا نقول لك كما قالت بنو إسرائيل لموسىٰ:{اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا هاهنا قاعدون}[المائدة: 24] ولكن اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا معكما مقاتلون، فوالذي بعثك بالحق لو سرت بنا إلىٰ بَرْك الغِماد([3]) لجالدنا معك من دونه حتىٰ تبلغه، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيرًا ودعا له به. ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أشيروا عليّ أيها الناس*» وإنما يريد الأنصار، وذلك أنهم عدد الناس([4]) وأنهم حين بايعوه بالعقبة قالوا: يا رسول الله إنا برآء من ذلك حتىٰ تصل إلىٰ ديارنا، فإذا وصلت إلينا فأنت في ذمتنا، نمنعك مما نمنع منه نساءنا وأبناءنا، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخوف ألا تكون الأنصار ترىٰ عليها نصره إلا ممن دهمه بالمدينة من عدوه، وأن ليس عليهم أن يسير بهم إلىٰ عدو من بلادهم، فلما قال ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال له سعد بن معاذ: والله لكأنك تريدنا يا رسول الله، قال: «*أجل*» قال: فقد آمنا بك وصدقناك، وشهدنا أن ما جئت به هو الحق، وأعطيناك علىٰ ذلك عهودنا ومواثيقنا، علىٰ السمع والطاعة، فامض يا رسول الله لما أردت، فنحن معك، فوالذي بعثك بالحق لو استعرضت بنا هذا البحر فخضته لخضناه معك، ما تخلف منا رجل واحد، وما نكره أن تلقىٰ بنا عدونا غدا، إنا لصُبُرٌ في الحرب، صُدُقٌ في اللقاء، لعلَّ الله يريك منا ما تقرُّ به عينك، فَسِرْ بنا علىٰ بركة الله، فَسُرَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقول سعد، ونشطه ذلك، ثم قال: «*سيروا وأبشروا، فإن الله تعالىٰ قد وعدني إحدىٰ الطائفتين، والله لكأني الآن أنظر إلىٰ مصارع القوم*»([5]). وكان لواء المسلمين في هذه المعركة مع مصعب بن عمير وكان أبيض وكان أمام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رايتان سوداوان إحداهما مع علي بن أبي طالب يقال لها: العُقاب، والأخرىٰ مع بعض الأنصار([6]). فسار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مستعينًا بالله تعالى علىٰ هؤلاء المجرمين الذين خرجوا من ديارهم بطرًا ورءاء الناس ليصدوا عن سبيل الله. وفي الطريق وتحديدًا وهم بِحَرَّةِ الْوَبَرَةِ([7]) أَدْرَكَهُ رَجُلٌ قَدْ كَانَ يُذْكَرُ مِنْهُ جُرْأَةٌ وَنَجْدَةٌ فَفَرِحَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حِينَ رَأَوْهُ فَلَمَّا أَدْرَكَهُ قَالَ لِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: جِئْتُ لِأَتَّبِعَكَ وَأُصِيبَ مَعَكَ، قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*تُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ*»، قَالَ: لَا، قَالَ: «*فَارْجِعْ فَلَنْ أَسْتَعِينَ بِمُشْرِكٍ*»، ثُمَّ مَضَىٰ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كان بِالشَّجَرَةِ أَدْرَكَهُ الرَّجُلُ، فَقَالَ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كَمَا قَالَ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَمَا قَالَ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ، قَالَ: «*فَارْجِعْ فَلَنْ أَسْتَعِينَ بِمُشْرِكٍ*»، ثُمَّ رَجَعَ الرجل مرة أخرىٰ وهم بِالْبَيْدَاءِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كَمَا قَالَ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ: «*تُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ*»، قَالَ الرجل: نَعَمْ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*فَانْطَلِقْ*»([8]). 
([1]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/138، والحاكم في «المستدرك» 3/632 وسكت عنه الذهبي.
([2]) الشوكة: القتال، وغير ذات الشوكة: هي الغنيمة التي لا قتال فيها.
([3]) موضع بناحية اليمن.
([4]) أي: أكثر الناس، فهم أكثر من المهاجرين.
([5]) رواه ابن هشام في «السيرة» بهذا السياق عن ابن إسحاق بدون إسناد، وله شواهد أخرىٰ كثيرة تقويه، انظر: «صحيح البخاري» (3952)، مسلم (1779)، أحمد (3698، 4070، 4376، 11961)، والنسائي في «الكبرىٰ» (11140).
([6]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/138.
([7]) حَرَّةُ الوَبَرَة: موضع علىٰ نحوٍ من أربعة أميال من المدينة.
([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1817) كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: كراهة الاستعانة في الغزو بكافر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفي الطريق أيضًا ردَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البراء بن عازب وابن عمر رضي الله عنهما لصغرهما([1]). وعلىٰ الجانب الآخر فإن كفار قريش كادوا أن يرجعوا بلا قتال حيث تذكروا الذي كان بينهم وبين بني بكر من خصومة وخافوا أن يأتوهم من خلفهم فيُعينون عليهم جيش المسلمين، وبينما هم علىٰ ذلك إذ جاءهم إبليس في صورة سراقة بن مالك – وكان من أشراف بني كنانة- فقال لهم: أنا لكم جار من أن تأتيكم كنانة من خلفكم بشيء تكرهونه فخرجوا([2]). وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:{وإذ زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم وقال لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس وإني جار لكم فلما تراءت الفئتان نكص على عقبيه وقال إني بريء منكم إني أرى ما لا ترون إني أخاف الله والله شديد العقاب}[الأنفال: 48]. حيث فر الشيطان من ساحة المعركة عندما رأىٰ الملائكة تتنزل لنصرة المؤمنين كما سيأتي. إن شاء الله.وأيضًا أشار عتبة بن ربيعة عليهم بالرجوع لئلا تَكْثر التِراتُ بين الطرفين وبينهم أرحام وقرابات، ولكن أصر أبو جهل علىٰ القتال وغلب رأيه أخيرًا([3]). ثم وصل الفريقان إلىٰ بدر التي تبعد عن المدينة بنحو (160) كيلو مترًا، وكان جيش المسلمين أسبق إلىٰ هناك فلما أمسىٰ القوم بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليَّ بن أبي طالب، والزبير بن العوام، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، في نفر من أصحابه إلىٰ ماء بدر يلتمسون الخبر له عليه، فأصابوا راوية([4]) لقريش فيها أسلم، غلام بني الحجاج، وعَريض أبو يسار، غلام بني العاص بن سعيد، فأتوا بهما فسألوهما، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائم يصلي، فقالا نحن سقاة قريش، بعثونا نسقيهم من الماء، فكره القوم خبرهما ورجوا أن يكونا لأبي سفيان، فضربوهما فلما أذلقوهما([5]) قالا نحن لأبي سفيان، فتركوهما، وركع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسجد سجدتيه ثم سلم، وقال: «*إذا صدقاكم ضربتموهما وإذا كذباكم تركتموهما، صدقا والله إنهما لقريش أخبراني عن قريش؟*» قالا: هم والله وراء هذا الكثيب الذي ترىٰ بالعُدوة القصوىٰ، فقال لهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*كم القوم؟*» قالا: كثير، قال: «*ما عدتهم؟*» قالا: لا ندري، قال: «*كم ينحرون كل يوم؟*» قالا: يومًا تسعًا، ويومًا عشرًا، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*القوم فيما بين التسعمائة والألف*»، ثم قال لهما: «*فمَن فيهم من أشراف قريش؟*» قالا: عتبة بن ربيعة، وشيبة بن ربيعة، وأبو البختري بن هشام، وحكيم بن حزام، ونوفل بن خويلد، والحارث بن عامر بن نوفل، وطعيمة بن عديِّ بن نوفل، والنضر بن الحارث، وزمعة بن الأسود، وأبو جهل بن هشام، وأمية بن خلف، ونُبيه، ومنبِّه ابنا الحجاج، وسهيل بن عمرو، وعمرو بن عبد ودٍّ، فأقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ الناس فقال: «*هذه مكة قد ألقت إليكم أفلاذ كبدها*»([6])، ثم قَالَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*هَذَا مَصْرَعُ فُلَانٍ*» – وَيَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَىٰ الْأَرْضِ هَاهُنَا هَاهُنَا- فَمَا مَاطَ([7]) أَحَدُهُمْ عَنْ مَوْضِعِ يَدِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم([8])، فبات المسلمون تلك الليلة بالعدوة الدنيا – أي القريبة من المدينة، وبات المشركون بالعدوة القصوىٰ- أي البعيدة عن المدينة من ناحية مكة، وقد ذكر القرآن الكريم هذا الموقف في قوله تعالىٰ:{إذ أنتم بالعدوة الدنيا وهم بالعدوة القصوى والركب}؛ أي العير الذي فيه أبو سفيان{أسفل منكم}أي مما يلي ساحل البحر{ولو تواعدتم لاختلفتم في الميعاد ولكن ليقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا ليهلك من هلك عن بينة ويحي من حي عن بينة وإن الله لسميع عليم}[الأنفال: 42] ليصير الأمر ظاهرًا، والحجة قاطعة، والبراهين ساطعة، ولا يبقىٰ لأحد حجة ولا شبهة، فحينئذ يهلك من هلك أي: يستمر في الكفر من استمر فيه علىٰ بصيرة من أمره أنه مبطل، لقيام الحجة عليه ويحيىٰ من حيَّ أي: يؤمن من آمن عن بينة أي: عن حجة وبصيرة،{وإن الله لسميع عليم}[الأنفال: 42] أي: لدعائكم وتضرعكم واستغاثتكم به عليم بكم وأنكم تستحقون النصر علىٰ أعدائكم الكفرة المعاندين([9]). 
([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3956) كتاب: المغازي، باب: عدة أصحاب بدر.
([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/138 بإسناد مرسل عن عروة بن الزبير، وتشهد له الآية.
([3]) «تاريخ الطبري» 2/425، بسند حسن. نقلاً من «السيرة النبوية الصحيحة» 2/359.
([4]) أي سُقاة للقوم يجلبون لهم الماء ليرتووا.
([5]) أي بالغوا في ضربهما.
([6]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/141، بسند صحيح صرح فيه ابن إسحاق بالتحديث عن يزيد بن رومان عن عروة ابن الزبير، ولكنه مرسل، وروىٰ نحوه أحمد (948) من حديث علي بن أبي طالب بسند صححه الشيخان: أحمد شاكر، والألباني في تخريج «فقه السيرة» (229)، ورواه مسلم مختصرًا (1779)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة بدر.
([7]) ماط: أي بَعُد.
([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1779)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: غزوة بدر.
([9]) «مختصر تفسير ابن كثير» للشيخ أحمد شاكر 2/114.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وكان الوادي الذي نزل به المسلمون لينًا سهلاً لا تثبت فيه أقدام الخيول، والوادي الذي نزل به المشركون صلبًا تتحرك فيه الخيل بسهولة، فأنعم الله تعالىٰ علىٰ المسلمين بأن أرسل عليهم من السماء ماءً ليثبت به أقدامهم، وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:{وينزل عليكم من السماء ماء ليطهركم به} تطهير الظاهر من الحدث الأصغر أو الأكبر،{ويذهب عنكم رجز الشيطان} من وسوسة أو خاطر سيء وهو تطهير الباطن{وليربط على قلوبكم} بالصبر والإقدام علىٰ مجالدة الأعداء،{ويثبت به الأقدام}[الأنفال: 11]، حيث تصلبت الأرض وتوطأت، فثبتت به أقدام المسلمين في مواجهة عدوهم([1]). ثم أنزل الله تعالىٰ علىٰ المؤمنين النعاس أمانًا لهم، وراحة من عناء السفر، حتىٰ إذا ما بدأت المعركة كانوا في ذروة النشاط والاستعداد. أمَّا النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم فلم ينم، بل ظلَّ في عريشه الذي بناه له الصحابة بمشورة سعد بن معاذ، حيث قال: يا نبي الله، ألا نبنىٰ لك عريشاً تكون فيه ونعُدُّ عندك ركائبك؟ ثم نلقىٰ عدونا، فإن أعزنا الله وأظهرنا علىٰ عدونا، كان ذلك ما أحببنا، وإن كانت الأخرىٰ، جلست علىٰ ركائبك، فلحقت بمن وراءنا من قومنا، فقد تخلَّف عنك أقوام، يا نبي الله، ما نحن بأشدِّ لك حبَّاً منهم، ولو ظنُّوا أنك تلقىٰ حرباً ما تخلفوا عنك، يمنعك الله بهم، ينصحونك ويجاهدون معك، فأثنىٰ عليه الرسولصلى الله عليه وسلم خيراً، ودعا له بخير، ثم بني لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عريش، فكان فيه([2]). فظلَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك العريش يدعو ربه، ويستغيث به، ويستنصره. عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما: قَالَ: قَالَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ فِي قُبَّةٍ له: «*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَنْشُدُكَ عَهْدَكَ وَوَعْدَكَ، اللهمَّ إِنْ شِئْتَ لَمْ تُعبد بَعْدَ الْيَوْمِ*» فَأَخَذَ أبو بَكْرٍ بِيَدِهِ، فَقَالَ: حَسْبُكَ يَا رَسُولَ الله فَقَدْ أَلْحَحْتَ عَلَىٰ رَبِّكَ، وَهُوَ فِي الدِّرْعِ فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ:{سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل الساعة موعدهم والساعة أدهى وأمر}[القمر: 45، 46]([3]). وعن عُمَرَ بن الْخَطَّابِ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ بَدْرٍ نَظَرَ رَسُولُ الله إِلَىٰ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَهُمْ أَلْفٌ، وَأَصْحَابُهُ ثَلَاثُ مِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةَ عَشَرَ رَجُلًا، فَاسْتَقْبَلَ رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم الْقِبْلَةَ، ثُمَّ مَدَّ يَدَيْهِ فَجَعَلَ يَهْتِفُ بِرَبِّهِ: «*اللَّهُمَّ أَنْجِزْ لِي مَا وَعَدْتَنِي، اللهمَّ آتِ مَا وَعَدْتَنِي، اللهمَّ إِنْ تُهْلِكْ هَذِهِ الْعِصَابَةَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْإِسْلَامِ لَا تُعبد فِي الْأَرْضِ*» فَمَا زَالَ يَهْتِفُ بِرَبِّهِ مَادًّا يَدَيْهِ مُسْتَقْبِلَ الْقِبْلَةِ حَتَّىٰ سَقَطَ رِدَاؤُهُ عَنْ مَنْكِبَيْهِ، فَأَتَاهُ أبو بَكْرٍ، فَأَخَذَ رِدَاءَهُ فَأَلْقَاهُ عَلَىٰ مَنْكِبَيْهِ، ثُمَّ الْتَزَمَهُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ، وَقَالَ: يَا نَبِيَّ الله كَفَاكَ مُنَاشَدَتُكَ رَبَّكَ، فَإِنَّهُ سَيُنْجِزُ لَكَ مَا وَعَدَكَ، فَأَنْزَلَ الله تعالى:{إذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة مردفين}[الأنفال: 9]([4]). وظلَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىٰ تلك الحالة ليلة السابع عشر من شهر رمضان حتىٰ أصبح. عَنْ عَلِيٍّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: وَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا وَمَا فِينَا إِلَّا نَائِمٌ، إِلَّا رَسُولَ الله تَحْتَ شَجَرَةٍ يُصَلِّي وَيَبْكِي حَتَّىٰ أَصْبَحَ([5])، وعَنْ عَلِيٍّ رضي الله عنه أيضًا قَالَ: أَصَابَنَا مِنْ اللَّيْلِ حشٌّ([6]) مِنْ مَطَرٍ، فَانْطَلَقْنَا تَحْتَ الشَّجَرِ وَالْحَجَفِ([7]) نَسْتَظِلُّ تَحْتَهَا مِنْ الْمَطَرِ، وَبَاتَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَدْعُو رَبَّهُ وَيَقُولُ: «*اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ إِنْ تُهْلِكْ هَذِهِ الْفِئَةَ لَا تُعْبَدْ*»، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا أَنْ طَلَعَ الْفَجْرُ نَادَىٰ: الصَّلَاةَ عِبَادَ الله فَجَاءَ النَّاسُ مِنْ تَحْتِ الشَّجَرِ وَالْحَجَفِ، فَصَلَّىٰ بنا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَحَرَّضَ عَلَىٰ الْقِتَالِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «*إِنَّ جَمْعَ قُرَيْشٍ تَحْتَ هَذِهِ الضِّلَعِ الْحَمْرَاءِ مِنْ الْجَبَلِ*»، فَلَمَّا دَنَا الْقَوْمُ مِنَّا وَصَافَفْنَاهُم  ْ إِذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ عَلَىٰ جَمَلٍ لَهُ أَحْمَرَ يَسِيرُ فِي الْقَوْمِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم: «*يَا عَلِيُّ نَادِ لِي حَمْزَةَ*» – وَكَانَ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ مَنْ صَاحِبُ الْجَمَلِ الْأَحْمَرِ- وَمَاذَا يَقُولُ لَهُمْ؟ فَجَاءَ حَمْزَةُ فَقَالَ: هُوَ عُتْبَةُ بن رَبِيعَةَ، وَهُوَ يَنْهَىٰ عَنْ الْقِتَالِ، وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ: يَا قَوْمُ إِنِّي أَرَىٰ قَوْمًا مُسْتَمِيتِينَ، لَا تَصِلُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَفِيكُمْ خَيْرٌ، يَا قَوْمُ اعْصِبُوهَا الْيَوْمَ بِرَأْسِي وَقُولُوا: جَبُنَ عُتْبَةُ بن رَبِيعَةَ وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنِّي لَسْتُ بِأَجْبَنِكُمْ، فَسَمِعَ ذَلِكَ أبو جَهْلٍ فَقَالَ: أَنْتَ تَقُولُ هَذَا، وَاللَّهِ لَوْ غَيْرُكَ يَقُولُ هَذَا لَأَعْضَضْتُهُ قَدْ مَلَأَتْ رِئَتُكَ جَوْفَكَ رُعْبًا، فَقَالَ عُتْبَةُ: إِيَّايَ تُعَيِّرُ يَا مُصَفِّرَ اسْتِهِ([8])؟ سَتَعْلَمُ الْيَوْمَ أَيُّنَا الْجَبَانُ، قَالَ: فَبَرَزَ عُتْبَةُ وَأَخُوهُ شَيْبَةُ وَابْنُهُ الْوَلِيدُ حَمِيَّةً، فَقَالُوا: مَنْ يُبَارِزُ؟ فَخَرَجَ فِتْيَةٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ سِتَّةٌ، فَقَالَ عُتْبَةُ: لَا نُرِيدُ هَؤُلَاءِ، وَلَكِنْ يُبَارِزُنَا مِنْ بني عَمِّنَا مِنْ بني عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*قُمْ يَا عَلِيُّ، وَقُمْ يَا حَمْزَةُ، وَقُمْ يَا عُبَيْدَةُ بن الْحَارِثِ بن عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ*» فَقَتَلَ الله تَعَالَىٰ عُتْبَةَ وَشَيْبَةَ ابْنَيْ رَبِيعَةَ وَالْوَلِيدَ بن عُتْبَةَ، وَجُرِحَ عُبَيْدَةُ ([9]). حيث أَقْبَلَ حَمْزَةُ إِلَىٰ عُتْبَةَ، وَأَقْبَل عليٌّ إِلَىٰ شَيْبَة، وَاخْتُلِفَ بَيْنَ عُبَيْدَةَ وَالْوَلِيدِ ضَرْبَتَانِ، فَأَثْخَنَ([10]) كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا صَاحِبَهُ، ثُمَّ مِال عَلَىٰ وحمزة علىٰ الْوَلِيدِ فَقَتَلَاه، وَاحْتَمَلَا عُبَيْدَةَ([11]). وفيهم نزلت:{هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم}[الحج: 19]([12]) فمات عبيدة رضي الله عنه بالصفراء([13]) منصرفه من بدر فدُفن هنالك([14]). وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد منع الجيش من التقدم أو الالتحام مع المشركين إلا أن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو المتقدم أولًا، فَقَالَ لهم: «*لَا يُقَدِّمَنَّ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ إِلَىٰ شَيْءٍ حَتَّىٰ أَكُونَ أَنَا دُونَهُ*»([15]). ونصح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جنده وأمرهم، فقَالَ لهم: «*إِذَا أَكْثَبُوكُمْ([16]) فَارْمُوهُمْ، وَاسْتَبْقُوا نَبْلَكُمْ*»([17])، أي: ابقوا علىٰ نبلكم ولا تستعملوه حتىٰ يقتربوا منكم، حفاظًا علىٰ السهام وحتىٰ لا تنفذ من غير فائدة، فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا يضربوا إلا مِنْ قريب، حتىٰ تصيب القوم، فلما أقبل المشركون ودنوا من جيش المسلمين أخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ترابًا من الأرض ثم رماه في وجوه المشركين فما وقع منها شيء إلا في عين رجل منهم([18]). وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:{فلم تقتلوهم ولكن الله قتلهم وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى}[الأنفال: 17]. ثم أمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالهجوم، فَقَالَ لهم:«*قُومُوا إِلَىٰ جَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ*»، فقَالَ عُمَيْرُ بن الْحُمَامِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  : يَا رَسُولَ الله جَنَّةٌ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ؟! قَالَ: «نَعَمْ»، قَالَ: بَخٍ، بَخٍ([19]). فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا يَحْمِلُكَ عَلَىٰ قَوْلِكَ بَخٍ، بَخٍ؟*»، قَالَ: لَا وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ الله إِلَّا رَجَاءَةَ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا، قَالَ: «*فَإِنَّكَ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا*» فَأَخْرَجَ – عمير بن الحمام- تَمَرَاتٍ مِنْ قَرَنِهِ([20]) فَجَعَلَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُنَّ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لَئِنْ أَنَا حَيِيتُ حَتَّىٰ آكُلَ تَمَرَاتِي هَذِهِ إِنَّهَا لَحَيَاةٌ طَوِيلَةٌ، فَرَمَىٰ بِمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ التَّمْرِ، ثُمَّ قَاتَلَ حَتَّىٰ قُتِلَ([21]). والْتحم الجيشان التحامًا شديدًا، وحمىٰ الوطيس، وظهرت بطولات الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، يتقدمهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو أشجع الشجعان، حتىٰ إنَّ عليًا رضي الله عنهيقول: لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنَا يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ وَنَحْنُ نَلُوذُ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ أَقْرَبُنَا إِلَىٰ الْعَدُوِّ، وَكَانَ مِنْ أَشَدِّ النَّاسِ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَأْسًا([22]). 
([1]) «مختصر تفسير ابن كثير» 2/94، 95 بتصرف.
([2]) «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/144 عن ابن إسحاق، قال: حدثني عبد الله بن أبىٰ بكر أنه حدث: أن سعد بن معاذ قال، ثم ذكره، وله شاهد في «صحيح البخاري» عن ابن عباس، قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في قبَّة، وهو الحديث الآتي.
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (2915)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: ما قيل في درع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والقميص في الحرب.
([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1763)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الإمداد بالملائكة في غزوة بدر وإباحة الغنائم.
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (1023).
([6]) حشٌ: أي قليل.
([7]) الحجف: أي التروس.
([8]) هي كلمة تقال للمتنعم المترف الذي لم تحُكُّه التجارب والشدائد.
([9]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (948)، وصحح إسناده الشيخ أحمد شاكر، والألباني في «فقه السيرة» (229).
([10]) أثخن: أي ضربه، ولكن لم يقتله.
([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أبو داود (2665)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في المبارزة.
([12]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3965).
([13]) اسم مكان.
([14]) أخرجه الحاكم (4862)، وقال: صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، ووافقه الذهبي، وحسن إسناده الألباني «فقه السيرة» (233).
([15]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1901)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد.
([16]) أي: اقتربوا منكم.
([17]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3984)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (10).
([18]) «تفسير الطبري» 9/217، بأسانيد مرسلة عن قتادة، وعروة، وعكرمة، وتشهد له الآية.
([19]) بخ، بخ: فيه لغتان أحدهما: إسكان الخاء، أو كسرها منونًا، وهي: كلمة تطلق لتفخيم الأمر وتعظيمه في الخير. «شرح مسلم» للنووي 7/44.
([20]) قرنه: بقاف وراء مفتوحتين، وهي الجُعبة.
([21]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1901)، كتاب: الإمارة، باب: ثبوت الجنة للشهيد.
([22]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 2/228، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ونزلت الملائكة في ميدان المعركة بقيادة الأمين جبريل عليه السلام. *قال ابن إسحاق:* خفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خفقة في العريش ثم انتبه فقال: «*أبشر يا أبا بكر، أتاك نصر الله فهذا جبريل آخذ بعنان فرسه يقوده علىٰ ثناياه النقع*»([1]). وعَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ: «*هَذَا جِبْرِيلُ آخِذٌ بِرَأْسِ فَرَسِهِ عَلَيْهِ أَدَاةُ الْحَرْبِ*»([2]). وعن ابْن عَبَّاس أيضًا قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَشْتَدُّ فِي أَثَرِ رَجُلٍ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَمَامَهُ، إِذْ سَمِعَ ضَرْبَةً بِالسَّوْطِ فَوْقَهُ، وَصَوْتَ الْفَارِسِ يَقُولُ: أَقْدِمْ حَيْزُومُ، فَنَظَرَ إِلَىٰ الْمُشْرِكِ أَمَامَهُ فَخَرَّ مُسْتَلْقِيًا، فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ فَإِذَا هُوَ قَدْ خُطِمَ أَنْفُهُ، وَشُقَّ وَجْهُهُ كَضَرْبَةِ السَّوْطِ فَاخْضَرَّ ذَلِكَ أَجْمَعُ، فَجَاءَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ فَحَدَّثَ بِذَلِكَ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: «*صَدَقْتَ، ذَلِكَ مِنْ مَدَدِ السَّمَاءِ الثَّالِثَةِ*»([3]). وأسر رجل من المسلمين الْعَبَّاسَ بن عبد الْمُطَّلِبِ، فَقَالَ الْعَبَّاسُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله إِنَّ هَذَا وَاللَّهِ مَا أَسَرَنِي، لَقَدْ أَسَرَنِي رَجُلٌ أَجْلَحُ([4]) مِنْ أَحْسَنِ النَّاسِ وَجْهًا عَلَىٰ فَرَسٍ أَبْلَقَ مَا أُرَاهُ فِي الْقَوْمِ، فَقَالَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  : أَنَا أَسَرْتُهُ يَا رَسُولَ الله، فَقَالَ: «*اسْكُتْ، فَقَدْ أَيَّدَكَ الله تَعَالَىٰ بِمَلَكٍ كَرِيمٍ*»([5]). وفي ذلك يقول الله تعالىٰ:{إذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة مردفين}؛أي: متتابعين{وما جعله الله إلا بشرى لكم ولتطمئن قلوبكم به}[الأنفال: 9، 10]([6]). مقتلُ عدو الله أبي جهل: عَنْ عبد الرَّحْمَنِ بن عَوْفٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: بَيْنَما أَنَا وَاقِفٌ فِي الصَّفِّ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ نَظَرْتُ عَنْ يَمِينِي وَشِمَالِي، فَإِذَا أَنَا بَيْنَ غُلَامَيْنِ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ، حَدِيثَةٍ أَسْنَانُهُمَا، تَمَنَّيْتُ لَوْ كُنْتُ بَيْنَ أَضْلَعَ مِنْهُمَا([7])، فَغَمَزَنِي أَحَدُهُمَا فَقَالَ: يَا عَمِّ، هَلْ تَعْرِفُ أَبَا جَهْلٍ؟ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، وَمَا حَاجَتُكَ إِلَيْهِ يَا ابْنَ أَخِي؟ قَالَ: أُخْبِرْتُ أَنَّهُ يَسُبُّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلموَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَئِنْ رَأَيْتُهُ لَا يُفَارِقُ سَوَادِي سَوَادَهُ([8]) حَتَّىٰ يَمُوتَ الْأَعْجَلُ مِنَّا، قَالَ: فَتَعَجَّبْتُ لِذَلِكَ، فَغَمَزَنِي الْآخَرُ، فَقَالَ: مِثْلَهَا، قَالَ: فَلَمْ أَنْشَبْ أَنْ نَظَرْتُ إِلَىٰ أبي جَهْلٍ يَزُولُ فِي النَّاسِ([9])، فَقُلْتُ: أَلَا تَرَيَانِ؟ هَذَا صَاحِبُكُمَا الَّذِي تَسْأَلَانِ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: فَابْتَدَرَاهُ فَضَرَبَاهُ بِسَيْفَيْهِمَا  ، حَتَّىٰ قَتَلَاهُ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَا إِلَىٰ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخْبَرَاهُ، فَقَالَ: «*أَيُّكُمَا قَتَلَهُ؟*» فَقَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا: أَنَا قَتَلْتُ، فَقَالَ: «*هَلْ مَسَحْتُمَا سَيْفَيْكُمَا؟*» قَالَا: لَا، فَنَظَرَ فِي السَّيْفَيْنِ، فَقَالَ: «*كِلَاكُمَا قَتَلَهُ*»، وَقَضَىٰ بِسَلَبِهِ لِمُعَاذِ بن عَمْرِو بن الْجَمُوحِ. وَالرَّجُلَانِ مُعَاذُ بن عَمْرِو بن الْجَمُوحِ وَمُعَاذُ بن عَفْرَاءَ([10]). وفي لفظ: وَهُمَا ابْنَا عَفْرَاءَ([11]). الزبير يقتل عُبيدة بن سعيد بن العاص: عن الزُّبَيْر قال: لَقِيتُ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ عُبَيْدَةَ بن سَعِيدِ بن الْعَاصِ وَهُوَ مُدَجَّجٌ([12]) لَا يُرَىٰ مِنْهُ إِلَّا عَيْنَاهُ، وَهُوَ يُكْنَىٰ أبو ذَاتِ الْكَرِشِ، فَقَالَ: أَنَا أبو ذَاتِ الْكَرِشِ، فَحَمَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ بِالْعَنَزَةِ([13]) فَطَعَنْتُهُ فِي عَيْنِهِ فَمَاتَ([14]). مقتل عدو الله أمية بن خلف:بعدما قَتَلَ أبطال المسلمين في بداية المعركة ثلاثة من أَلدِّ أعداء الإسلام الذين طالما آذوا المسلمين، وصدوا عن سبيل الله، وهم عتبة وشيبة ابنا ربيعة، والوليد بن عتبة، وتمكنوا أيضًا في وسط المعركة من قتل صنديد آخر من صناديد قريش وهو أبو جهل، أعانهم الله في آخر المعركة علىٰ قتل واحدٍ من أَلدِّ أعداء الإسلام في مكة، وأشدها ظلمًا لضعفاء المسلمين، وهو أمية بن خلف. عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف قال: كان أمية بن خلف لي صديقًا بمكة، وكان اسمي عبد عمرو، فَتَسَمَّيتُ – حين أسلمتُ- عبد الرحمن، ونحن بمكة، فكان يلقاني إذ نحن بمكة فيقول: يا عبد عمرو، أرغبت عن اسم سمَّاكه أبوك؟ فأقول: نعم، فيقول: فإني لا أعرف الرحمن، فاجعل بيني وبينك شيئًا أدعوك به، أمَّا أنت فلا تجيبني باسمك الأول، وأما أنا فلا أدعوك مما لا أعرف! قال: فكان إذا دعاني: يا عبد عمرو، لم أجبه، قال: فقلتُ له: يا أبا علي اجعل ما شئت، قال: فأنت عبد الإله، قال: فقلت نعم، قال: فكنت إذا مررتُ به قال: يا عبد الإله فأجيبه فأتحدث معه، حتىٰ إذا كان يوم بدر مررتُ به وهو واقف مع ابنه عليِّ بن أمية، آخذ بيده، ومعي أدراع قد استلبتها، فأنا أحملها، فلما رآني قال لي: يا عبد عمرو، فلم أجبه، فقال: يا عبد الإله فقلتُ: نعم، قال: هل لك فيَّ، فأنا خير لك من هذه الأدرع التي معك؟ قال: قلتُ: نعم، ها الله([15]) إذًا، قال: فطرحتُ الأدراع من يدي، وأخذت بيده ويد ابنه وهو يقول: ما رأيتُ كاليوم قط، أما لكم حاجة في اللبن – أي من أَسَرَني افتديتُ منه بإبل كثيرة اللبن- ثم خرجت أمشي بهما، فقال أمية بن خلف: يا عبد الإله، من الرجل منكم المعَلَّم بريشة نعامة في صدره؟ قال: قلتُ: ذاك حمزة بن عبد المطلب، قال: ذاك الذي فعل بنا الأفاعيل، قال عبد الرحمن: فوالله إني لأقودهما إذ رآه بلال معي – وكان هو الذي يعذب بلالاً بمكة علىٰ ترك الإسلام-، فيخرجه إلىٰ رمضاء([16]) مكة إذا حَمِيَتْ، فيضجعه علىٰ ظهره، ثم يأمر بالصخرة العظيمة فتُوضع علىٰ صدره، ثم يقول: لا تزال هكذا أو تُفارق دين محمد، فيقول بلال: أحدٌ أحد قال: فلما رآه قال: رأسُ الكفر أمية بن خلف، لا نجوتُ إن نجا، قال: قلتُ: أي بلال، أَبِأَسيري؟! قال: لا نجوتُ إن نجا، قال: قلتُ: أتسمع يا ابن السوداء؟ قال: لا نجوتُ إن نجا، قال: فأحاطوا بنا حتىٰ جعلونا في مثل المَسَكَة([17]) وأنا أذبُّ عنه، قال: فأخلف رجلٌ السيفَ([18])، فضرب رِجْلَ ابنه فوقع، وصاح أمية صيحة ما سمعتُ مثلها قط، قال: فقلتُ: انج بنفسك، ولا نجاء بك، فوالله ما أُغْني عنك شيئًا، قال: فهبروهما([19]) بأسيافهم، حتىٰ فرغوا منهما، قال: فكان عبد الرحمن يقول: يرحم الله بلالاً، ذَهَبتْ أدراعي، وفجعني بأسيري([20]). فانتهت المعركة بهزيمة المشركين هزيمة نكراء، ونصر كبير للمسلمين. 
([1]) النقع: الغبار.قال الألباني في «فقه السيرة» (234): وفي «المغازي»، وعند ابن هشام 2/68، 69، بدون سند، لكن وصله الأموي من طريق ابن إسحاق، حدثني الزهري، عن عبد الله بن ثعلبة بن صغير، وهذا سند حسن، وسكت عنه ابن كثير 3/284.اهـ.
([2]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3995) كتاب: المغازي، باب: شهود الملائكة بدرًا.
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1763)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الإمداد بالملائكة في غزوة بدر وإباحة الغنائم.
([4]) الأجلح: الذي انحسر شعره عن جانبي رأسه.
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد 2/194، وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر.
([6]) وأما عن حكمة اشتراك الملائكة بهذه الطريقة مع أن جبريل وحده قادر علىٰ إهلاكهم بأمر الله، فيوضح السبكي ذلك بقوله: وقع ذلك لإرادة أن يكون الفعل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، وتكون الملائكة مددًا علىٰ عادة مدد الجيوش رعاية لصورة الأسباب وسنتها التي أجراها الله تعالىٰ في عباده، والله تعالىٰ هو فاعل الجميع. والله أعلم. «فتح الباري» 7/364، في التعليق علىٰ الحديث رقم (3995)
([7]) أضلع منهما: أقوىٰ منهما، أي: تمنيت لو كنت بين أقوىٰ منهما.
([8]) أي لا يفارق شخصي شخصه.
([9]) يزول بين الناس: أي يتحرك بسرعة شديدة بين الناس في ميدان المعركة.
([10]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3988)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (10)، مسلم (1752)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: استحقاق القاتل سلب القتيل.
([11]) السابق.قلت: ومعاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح أخو معاذ بن عفراء من أمه، ففي الرواية الأولىٰ: نُسب إلىٰ أبيه عمرو بن الجموح، وفي الرواية الثانية: نُسب إلىٰ أمه.وقد ضبط الحافظ ابن حجر في «الإصابة» 3/1877 اسم معاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح فقال: (معوِّذ).
([12]) مدججٌ: أي مغطىٰ بالسلاح ولا يظهر منه شيء.
([13]) العنزة: الحربة الصغيرة.
([14]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3998)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (12).
([15]) مما يستعملونه في القسم أن يحذفوا حرف القسم ويذكروا في مكانه (ها) فكأنه قال: نعم والله إذًا.
([16]) الرمضاء: الرمل الشديد الحرارة من الشمس.
([17]) المَسَكَةُ: السوار، أو الأسورة.
([18]) أي أخرجه من غمده.
([19]) هبروهما: أي قطعوا لحمهما.
([20]) *حسن:* أخرجه ابن هشام في «السيرة» 2/150، 151، بأسانيد حسنة إلىٰ عبد الرحمن بن عوف، وأخرجه البخاري (2301)، كتاب: الوكالة، باب: إذا وكَّل المسلم حربيًا في دار الحرب أو في دار الإسلام جاز. مختصرًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عدد القتلىٰ والأسرىٰ من المشركين في المعركة: عن الْبَرَاء بن عَازِبٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: وكان النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابُهُ أَصَابُوا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ أَرْبَعِينَ وَمِائَةً، سَبْعِينَ أَسِيرًا، وَسَبْعِينَ قَتِيلًا([1]). بعد انتهاء المعركة: عن أَنَس بن مَالِكٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَنْ يَنْظُرُ لَنَا مَا صَنَعَ أبو جَهْلٍ؟*»، فَانْطَلَقَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ فَوَجَدَهُ قَدْ ضَرَبَهُ ابْنَا عَفْرَاءَ حَتَّىٰ بَرَكَ، قَالَ: فَأَخَذَ بِلِحْيَتِهِ، فَقَالَ: آنْتَ أبو جَهْلٍ؟ فَقَالَ: وَهَلْ فَوْقَ رَجُلٍ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ([2]) أَوْ قَالَ: قَتَلَهُ قَوْمُهُ، ثم قَالَ أبو جَهْلٍ: فَلَوْ غَيْرُ أَكَّارٍ قَتَلَنِي([3]). ومما حدث أيضًا بعد انتهاء المعركة أَنَّ النَبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَمَرَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ بِأَرْبَعَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ رَجُلًا مِنْ صَنَادِيدِ قُرَيْشٍ، فَقُذِفُوا فِي طَوِيٍّ مِنْ أَطْوَاءِ بَدْرٍ خَبِيثٍ مُخْبِثٍ – وَكَانَ إِذَا ظَهَرَ عَلَىٰ قَوْمٍ أَقَامَ بِالْعَرْصَةِ([4]) ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ-، فَلَمَّا كَانَ بِبَدْرٍ الْيَوْمَ الثَّالِثَ أَمَرَ بِرَاحِلَتِهِ فَشُدَّ عَلَيْهَا رَحْلُهَا، ثُمَّ مَشَىٰ وَاتَّبَعَهُ أَصْحَابُهُ وَقَالُوا: مَا نُرَىٰ يَنْطَلِقُ إِلَّا لِبَعْضِ حَاجَتِهِ حَتَّىٰ قَامَ عَلَىٰ شَفَةِ الرَّكِيِّ([5])فَجَعَلَ يُنَادِيهِمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ وَأَسْمَاءِ آبَائِهِمْ: «*يَا فُلَانُ بن فُلَانٍ، وَيَا فُلَانُ بن فُلَانٍ، أَيَسُرُّكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ أَطَعْتُمْ الله وَرَسُولَهُ، فَإِنَّا قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَا وَعَدَنَا رَبُّنَا حَقًّا، فَهَلْ وَجَدْتُمْ مَا وَعَدَ رَبُّكُمْ حَقًّا*» فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله مَا تُكَلِّمُ مِنْ أَجْسَادٍ لَا رْوَحَ لَهَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ مَا أَنْتُمْ بِأَسْمَعَ لِمَا أَقُولُ مِنْهُمْ*»، قَالَ قَتَادَةُ: أَحْيَاهُمْ الله حَتَّىٰ أَسْمَعَهُمْ قَوْلَهُ تَوْبِيخًا وَتَصْغِيرًا وَنَقِيمَةً وَحَسْرَةً وَنَدَمًا([6]). ثم تحرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بدرٍ راجعًا إلىٰ المدينة، حتىٰ إذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصفراء قتل النضر بن الحارث قتله عليُّ بن أبي طالب، ثم خرج حتىٰ إذا كان بعرْق الظبية قتل عقبة بن أبي معيط([7]). وعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أنها قَالَتْ: لَمَّا بَعَثَ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ فِي فِدَاءِ أَسْرَاهُمْ، بَعَثَتْ زَيْنَبُ فِي فِدَاءِ أبي الْعَاصِ بِمَالٍ، وَبَعَثَتْ فِيهِ بِقِلَادَةٍ لَهَا كَانَتْ عِنْدَ خَدِيجَةَ أَدْخَلَتْهَا بِهَا عَلَىٰ أبي الْعَاصِ قَالَتْ: فَلَمَّا رَآهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رَقَّ لَهَا رِقَّةً شَدِيدَةً، وَقَالَ:«*إِنْ رَأَيْتُمْ أَنْ تُطْلِقُوا لَهَا أَسِيرَهَا وَتَرُدُّوا عَلَيْهَا الَّذِي لَهَا*»، قَالُوا: نَعَمْ، وَكَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَخَذَ عَلَيْهِ، أَوْ وَعَدَهُ، أَنْ يُخَلِّيَ سَبِيلَ زَيْنَبَ إِلَيْهِ([8]). وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما فرغ من بدر- قد أرسل بشيرين إلىٰ أهل المدينة، بعث زيد بن حارثة إلىٰ أهل السافلة، وبعث عبد الله بن رواحة إلىٰ أهل العالية يبشرونهم بفتح الله علىٰ نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوافق زيد بن حارثة ابنه أسامة حين سوىٰ التراب علىٰ رقية بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقيل له: ذاك أبوك حين قدم قال أسامة: فجئتُ وهو واقف للناس يقول: قُتل عتبة بن ربيعة وشيبة بن ربيعة وأبو جهل ابن هشام ونُبيه ومنبِّه وأمية بن خلف فقلتُ: يا أبت أحق هذا؟ قال: نعم والله يا بنيَّ([9]). وقسَّم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الغنائم علىٰ الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم. عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بن الصَّامِتِ قَالَ: خَرَجْنَا مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَشَهِدْتُ مَعَهُ بَدْرًا، فَالْتَقَىٰ النَّاسُ فَهَزَمَ الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَىٰ الْعَدُوَّ، فَانْطَلَقَتْ طَائِفَةٌ فِي آثَارِهِمْ يَهْزِمُونَ وَيَقْتُلُونَ، فَأَكَبَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ عَلَىٰ الْعَسْكَرِ يَحْوُونَهُ وَيَجْمَعُونَهُ  ، وَأَحْدَقَتْ طَائِفَةٌ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لَا يُصِيبُ الْعَدُوُّ مِنْهُ غِرَّةً، حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كَانَ اللَّيْلُ وَفَاءَ النَّاسُ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَىٰ بَعْضٍ، قَالَ الَّذِينَ جَمَعُوا الْغَنَائِمَ: نَحْنُ حَوَيْنَاهَا وَجَمَعْنَاهَا، فَلَيْسَ لِأَحَدٍ فِيهَا نَصِيبٌ، وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا فِي طَلَبِ الْعَدُوِّ: لَسْتُمْ بِأَحَقَّ بِهَا مِنَّا نَحْنُ أَحْدَقْنَا بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَخِفْنَا أَنْ يُصِيبَ الْعَدُوُّ مِنْهُ غِرَّةً، وَاشْتَغَلْنَا بِهِ، فَنَزَلَتْ:{يسألونك عن الأنفال قل الأنفال لله والرسول}[الأنفال: 1] فَقَسَمَهَا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ فَوَاقٍ بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ([10]). وحدث أيضًا كما يقول سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه: جِئْتُ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ بِسَيْفٍ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله، إِنَّ الله قَدْ شَفَىٰ صَدْرِي الْيَوْمَ مِنْ الْعَدُوِّ، فَهَبْ لِي هَذَا السَّيْفَ، قَالَ: «*إِنَّ هَذَا السَّيْفَ لَيْسَ لِي وَلَا لَكَ*»، فَذَهَبْتُ وَأَنَا أَقُولُ: يُعْطَاهُ الْيَوْمَ مَنْ لَمْ يُبْلِ بَلَائِي! فَبَيْنَا أَنَا إِذْ جَاءَنِي الرَّسُولُ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَقَالَ:«*أَجِبْ*»، فَظَنَنْتُ أَنَّهُ نَزَلَ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ بِكَلَامِي، فَجِئْتُ فَقَالَ لِي النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنَّكَ سَأَلْتَنِي هَذَا السَّيْفَ، وَلَيْسَ هُوَ لِي وَلَا لَكَ، وَإِنَّ الله قَدْ جَعَلَهُ لِي، فَهُوَ لَكَ*» ثُمَّ قَرَأَ{يسألونك عن الأنفال قل الأنفال لله والرسول}([11]). 

([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3986)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (10).
([2]) أي: لا عار عليَّ في قتلكم إياي «شرح مسلم» للنووي.
([3]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3962)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: قتل أبي جهل، ومسلم (1800)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: قتل أبي جهل.قَوْله: (فلَوْ غَيْر أَكَّار قَتَلَنِي؟!!) الْأَكَّار: الزَّرَّاع وَالْفَلَّاح, وَهُوَ عِنْد الْعَرَب نَاقِص, وَأَشَارَ أبو جَهْل إِلَىٰ اِبْنَيْ عَفْرَاء اللَّذَيْنِ قَتَلَاهُ، وَهُمَا مِنْ الْأَنْصَار, وَهُمْ أَصْحَاب زَرْع وَنَخِيل, وَمَعْنَاهُ: لَوْ كَانَ الَّذِي قَتَلَنِي غَيْر أَكَّار لَكَانَ أَحَبّ إِلَيَّ وَأَعْظَم لِشَأْنِي, وَلَمْ يَكُنْ عَلَيَّ نَقْص فِي ذَلِكَ. «شرح مسلم» للنووي 6/339، 340.
([4]) العرصة: أي الساحة، أي أقام بساحة المعركة.
([5]) أي: البئر.
([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3976)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: قتل أبي جهل، ومسلم (2874)، كتاب: الجنة وصفة نعيمها وأهلها، باب: عرض مقعد الميت من الجنة أو النار عليه وإثبات عذاب القبر والتعوذ منه.
([7]) انظر: «سيرة ابن هشام» 2/158، 159.
([8]) *حسن:* أخرجه أبو داود (2692)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: فداء الأسير بالمال، وحسنه الألباني.
([9]) *حسن:* أخرجه الحاكم (4959)، كتاب: معرفة الصحابة من طريق ابن إسحاق، قال: حدثني عبد الله ابن أبي بكر بن حزم، وصالح بن أبي أمامة بن سهيل عن أبيه به.اهـ. وعبد الله (ثقة)، وقال الحاكم: علىٰ شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه، ووافقه الذهبي، وأخرجه البيهقي 9/183.
([10]) *صحيح:* أخرجه أحمد (22661) بإسناد صحيح.
([11]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1748)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الأنفال، وأبو داود (2740)، كتاب: الجهاد، باب: في النفل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وأما عن الأسرىٰ: فعن عمر رضي الله عنه قال: فَلَمَّا أَسَرُوا الْأُسَارَىٰ، قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لِأبي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ: «*مَا تَرَوْنَ فِي هَؤُلَاءِ الْأُسَارَىٰ؟*» فَقَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ: يَا نَبِيَّ الله هُمْ بنو الْعَمِّ وَالْعَشِيرَةِ، أَرَىٰ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمْ فِدْيَةً فَتَكُونُ لَنَا قُوَّةً عَلَىٰ الْكُفَّارِ، فَعَسَىٰ الله أَنْ يَهْدِيَهُمْ لِلْإِسْلَامِ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*مَا تَرَىٰ يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ؟*»، قُلْتُ: لَا وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ الله مَا أَرَىٰ الَّذِي رَأَىٰ أبو بَكْرٍ، وَلَكِنِّي أَرَىٰ أَنْ تُمَكِّنَّا فَنَضْرِبَ أَعْنَاقَهُمْ، فَتُمَكِّنَ عَلِيًّا مِنْ عَقِيلٍ فَيَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ، وَتُمَكِّنِّي مِنْ فُلَانٍ – نَسِيبًا لِعُمَرَ- فَأَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ، فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ أَئِمَّةُ الْكُفْرِ وَصَنَادِيدُهَا  ، فَهَوِيَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مَا قَالَ أبو بَكْرٍ، وَلَمْ يَهْوَ مَا قُلْتُ، فَلَمَّا كَانَ مِنْ الْغَدِ جِئْتُ فَإِذَا رَسُولُ اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم وَأبو بَكْرٍ قَاعِدَيْنِ يَبْكِيَانِ، قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ الله أَخْبِرْنِي مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ تَبْكِي أَنْتَ وَصَاحِبُكَ، فَإِنْ وَجَدْتُ بُكَاءً بَكَيْتُ، وَإِنْ لَمْ أَجِدْ بُكَاءً تَبَاكَيْتُ لِبُكَائِكُمَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*أَبْكِي لِلَّذِي عَرَضَ عَلَيَّ أَصْحَابُكَ مِنْ أَخْذِهِمْ الْفِدَاءَ، لَقَدْ عُرِضَ عَلَيَّ عَذَابُهُمْ أَدْنَىٰ مِنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ*» – شَجَرَةٍ قَرِيبَةٍ مِنْ نَبِيِّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَأَنْزَلَ الله تعالى:{ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض}إِلَىٰ قَوْلِهِ:{فكلوا مما غنمتم حلالا طيبا}[الأنفال: 67- 69] فَأَحَلَّ الله الْغَنِيمَةَ لَهُمْ([1]). ففدىٰ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأُسارىٰ بمال. وجاء في بعض الروايات أن قدر الفدية كان أربعة آلاف درهم([2]). وعن أَنَس بن مَالِكٍ أَنَّ رِجَالًا مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ اسْتَأْذَنُوا رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالُوا: ائْذَنْ لَنَا فَلْنَتْرُكْ لِابْنِ أُخْتِنَا عَبَّاسٍ فِدَاءَهُ، قَالَ: وَاللَّهِ لَا تَذَرُونَ مِنْهُ دِرْهَمًا([3]). وقال النَّبِيُ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أُسَارَىٰ بَدْرٍ: «*لَوْ كَانَ الْمُطْعِمُ بن عَدِيٍّ حَيًّا ثُمَّ كَلَّمَنِي فِي هَؤُلَاءِ النَّتْنَىٰ لَتَرَكْتُهُمْ لَهُ*»([4]). فضائل من شهد بدرًا من الصحابة والملائكة: عَنْ رِفَاعَة بن رَافِعٍ الزُّرَقِيِّ – وهو مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ- قَالَ: جَاءَ جِبْرِيلُ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: مَا تَعُدُّونَ أَهْلَ بَدْرٍ فِيكُمْ؟ قَالَ: «*مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ*» – أَوْ كَلِمَةً نَحْوَهَا- قَالَ: وَكَذَلِكَ مَنْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَةِ([5]). وقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمر بن الخطاب لما قَالَ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قصة حاطب بن أبي بلتعة- دَعْنِي يَا رَسُولَ الله أَضْرِبْ عُنُقَ هَذَا الْمُنَافِقِ، فَقَالَ له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*إِنَّهُ قَدْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا، وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ الله اطَّلَعَ عَلَىٰ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ، فَقَالَ: اعْمَلُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ فَقَدْ غَفَرْتُ لَكُمْ*»([6]). وجاء عبد لِحَاطِب يَشْكُو حَاطِبًا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلموقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله لَيَدْخُلَنَّ حَاطِبٌ النَّارَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*كَذَبْتَ لَا يَدْخُلُهَا فَإِنَّهُ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا وَالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةَ*»([7]). وأُصِيبَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ حارثة وَهُوَ غُلَامٌ، فَجَاءَتْ أُمُّهُ إِلَىٰ النَّبِيِّ فَقَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ الله قَدْ عَرَفْتَ مَنْزِلَةَ حَارِثَةَ مِنِّي، فَإِنْ يَكُنْ فِي الْجَنَّةِ أَصْبِرْ وَأَحْتَسِبْ، وَإِنْ تَكُ الْأُخْرَىٰ تَرَىٰ مَا أَصْنَعُ؟ فَقَالَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «*وَيْحَكِ أَوَهَبِلْتِ أَوَجَنَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ هِيَ إِنَّهَا جِنَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِنَّهُ فِي جَنَّةِ الْفِرْدَوْسِ*»([8]). 
([1]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (1763)، كتاب: الجهاد والسير، باب: الإمداد بالملائكة في غزوة بدر وإباحة الغنائم. 
([2]) «مجمع الزوائد» 6/90، وقال الهيثمي: رواه الطبراني في «الكبير»، «الأوسط» ورجاله رجال الصحيح. 
([3]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4018)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (12). 
([4]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (4024)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: (12). قال النبي صلى الله عليه ذلك وفاءً للمطعم، فالمطعم كان ممن مزقوا صحيفة قريش الجائرة وأخرجوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من شعب أبي طالب، وأيضًا هو الذي أدخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة في جواره بعد عودته من الطائف. 
([5]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3992)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: شهود الملائكة بدرًا. 
([6]) *متفق عليه:* أخرجه البخاري (3983)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: فضل من شهد بدرًا، مسلم (2494)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل أهل بدر وقصة حاطب بن أبي بلتعة. 
([7]) *صحيح:* أخرجه مسلم (2495)، كتاب: فضائل الصحابة، باب: من فضائل أهل بدر وقصة حاطب بن أبي بلتعة. 
([8]) *صحيح:* أخرجه البخاري (3982)، كتاب: المغازي، باب: فضل من شهد بدرًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 ووجبت فيه زكاة الفطر

 

 من بعد بدر بليال عشر




*قَالَ ابْنُ جَريِرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ رحمه الله:*
*وَفِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ أَمَرَ النَّاسَ بِإِخْرَاجِ زَكَاةِ الْفِطْرِ, وَقِيلَ: إِنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خَطَبَ النَّاسَ قَبْلَ يَوْمِ الْفِطْرِ بِيَوْمٍ أَوْ يَوْمَيْنِ، وَأَمَرَهُمْ بِذَلِكَ([1]).*
*وَقَالَ ابْنُ سَيِّدِ النَّاسِ رحمه الله:*
*وَفِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ فُرِضَ زَكَاةُ الْفِطْرِ قَبْلَ الْعِيدِ بِيَوْمَيْنِ([2]).*[1])) ((تاريخ الطبري)) (2/ 418).

[2])) ((عيون الأثر)) (2/ 352).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 وفي زكاة المال خلف فادر

 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 




*أي: هناك خلاف بين أهل التاريخ في وقت فرض زكاة المال, وقد قيل إنها غرضت في العام الثاني – أيضًا – مع زكاة الفطر.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ رحمه الله:*
*وَفِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ فُرِضَتِ الزَّكَاةُ ذَاتُ النُّصُبِ، وَفُرِضَتْ زَكَاةُ الْفِطْرِ([1]).*[1])) ((البداية والنهاية)) (5/ 312).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

 

 وماتت ابنة النَّبِيِّ البر


رقيةُ قبل رجوع السفر 

 

 زوجة عثمان . . . . . 




*وقبل رجوع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بدر ماتت ابنته رقية رضي الله عنها.* 
*عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلٍ، قَالَ: لَمَّا فَرَغَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ بَدْرٍ بَعَثَ بَشِيرَيْنِ إِلَى أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ؛ بَعَثَ زَيْدَ بْنَ حَارِثَةَ إِلَى أَهْلِ السَّافِلَةِ، وَبَعَثَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ رَوَاحَةَ إِلَى أَهْلِ الْعَالِيَةِ؛ يُبَشِّرُونَهُم  ْ بِفَتْحِ اللَّهِ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَوَافَقَ زَيْدُ بْنُ حَارِثَةَ ابْنَهُ أُسَامَةَ حِينَ سَوَّى التُّرَابَ عَلَى رُقْيَةَ بِنْتِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ: ذَاكَ أَبُوكَ حِينَ قَدِمَ، قَالَ أُسَامَةُ: فَجِئْتُ وَهُوَ وَاقِفٌ لِلنَّاسِ ، يَقُولُ: قُتِلَ عُتْبَةُ بْنُ رَبِيعَةَ، وَشَيْبَةُ بْنُ رَبِيعَةَ، وَأَبُو جَهْلِ بْنُ هِشَامٍ، وَنُبَيْهٌ, وَمُنَبِّهٌ, وَأُمَيَّةُ بْنُ خَلَفٍ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَبَتِ، أَحَقٌّ هَذَا ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، وَاللَّهِ يَا بُنَيَّ([1]).*[1])) أخرجه الحاكم في ((المستدرك)) (4959), وقال: *«هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحٌ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ، وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ»*، والبيهقي في ((الدلائل)) (3/ 187).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

 

 . . . . .  وعرس الطهر


فاطمةٍ على عليِّ القدر 

 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 




*وفي السنة الثانية من الهجرة بنى عليُّ رضي الله عنه بفاطمة رضي الله عنها([1]).*
*عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: لَمَّا تَزَوَّجَ عَلِيٌّ فَاطِمَةَ قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «أَعْطِهَا شَيْئًا»، قَالَ: مَا عِنْدِي شَيْءٌ، قَالَ: «أَيْنَ دِرْعُكَ الْحُطَمِيَّةُ؟  ([2])».*
*فكان هذا هو مهر بنت خير الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم.*[1])) ((البداية والنهاية)) (5/ 313).

[2])) صحيح: أخرجه أبو داود (2125)، والنسائي في ((الكبرى)) (5542)، وأبو يعلى في ((مسنده)) (2439)، وابن حبان في ((صحيحه)) (6945)، والضياء في ((المختارة)) (281)، وصححه الألباني ((صحيح أبي داود)) (6/ 350).
 ((الحُطميَّة)): نسبة إلىٰ بطن من عبد القيس، يقال لهم: حُطَمة بن محارب، كانوا يعملون الدروع.
*وقيل: من الحطم وهو الكسر؛ لأنها تكسر السيوف* .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

 

وأسلم العباس بعد الأسر




*أي: أن العباس بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه قد أسلم بعدما أُسِرَ في غزوة بدر.*
*هكذا جزم الناظم رحمه الله.*
*وقد اختلف أهل التاريخ في وقت إسلام العباس رضي الله عنه.*
*قال محب الدين الطبري رحمه الله:*
*((قال أهل العلم بالتاريخ: كان إسلام العباس قديمًا وكان يكتم إسلامه([1]), وخرج مع المشركين يوم بدر, فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «مَنْ لَقِيَ مِنْكُمُ الْعَبَّاسَ فَلَا يَقْتُلْهُ؛ فَإِنَّهُ خَرَجَ مُسْتَكْرَهًا([2])», فأسره أبو اليسر كعب بن عمرو, ففادى نفسه, ورجع إلى مكة ثم أقبل إلى المدينة مهاجرًا.*
*قال أبو سعيد: وقيل إنه أسلم يوم بدر فاستقبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الفتح بالأبواء, وكان معه حين فتح مكة وبه ختمت الهجرة.*
*وقال أبو عمر: أسلم قبل فتح خيبر([3]), وكان يكتم إسلامه, وَيَسُرُّهُ ما يفتح الله على المسلمين([4]), وأظهر إسلامه يوم فتح مكة, وشهد حُنَيْنًا, والطائف, وتبوك.*
*ويقال: إن إسلامه كان قبل بدر, وكان يكتب بأخبار المشركين إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وكان المسلمون بمكة يثقون به([5])))ا ه.*[1])) أخرج ذلك محمد بن سعد في ((طبقاته)) (4/ 31)، من طريق الواقدي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: ((*أَسْلَمَ الْعَبَّاسُ بِمَكَّةَ قَبْلَ بَدْرٍ*)).

[2])) أخرجه أحمد في ((فضائل الصحابة)) (1782)، وابن أبي عاصم في ((الآحاد والمثاني)) (347)، والحاكم في ((المستدرك)) (4988)، وقال: *«صَحِيحٌ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ، وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ»*, وأبو نعيم في ((معرفة الصحابة)) (6298)، والبيهقي في ((الدلائل)) (3/ 104)، جميعهم من طريق ابن إسحاق عن العباس بن عبد الله بن معبد عن بعض أهله، عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما, به، سوى الحاكم, فقد جاء في روايته: عن العباس بن عبد الله بن معبد, عن أبيه؛ فلو صحت رواية الحاكم لكان رجال السند جميعهم ثقات, سوى ابن إسحاق, وهو صدوق, وفي الحديث أيضًا عنعنة ابن إسحاق.   

[3])) وهذا القول لا يعارض قول من قال: إنه أسلم قبل بدر، وكذلك لا يعارض قول من قال: إنه أسلم يوم بدر؛ لأنه من أسلم قبل بدر أو يومها، فقد أسلم قبل خيبر؛ إلا إنْ قصد صاحب هذا القول أنه أسلم قبل خيبر بقليل، وليس في كلامه ما يدل على ذلك.  

[4])) وسروره هذا بفتح الله تعالى على المسلمين؛ مما يشهد أنه كان مسلمًا قبل خيبر؛ روى الإمام أحمد (12409)، وعبد الرزاق في ((المصنف)) (9771)، والنسائي في ((الكبرى)) (8592)، وعبد بن حميد (1288)، وأبو يعلى في ((مسنده)) (3479)، وابن حبان في ((صحيحه)) (4530)، والضياء في ((المختارة)) (1807)، جميعهم بسند صحيح, عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه، *قَالَ: لَمَّا افْتَتَحَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَيْبَرَ قَالَ الْحَجَّاجُ بْنُ عِلَاطٍ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِنَّ لِي بِمَكَّةَ مَالًا، وَإِنَّ لِي بِهَا أَهْلًا، وَإِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ آتِيَهُمْ، فَأَنَا فِي حِلٍّ إِنْ أَنَا نِلْتُ مِنْكَ، أَوْ قُلْتُ شَيْئًا؟ فَأَذِنَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يَقُولَ مَا شَاءَ، فَأَتَى امْرَأَتَهُ حِينَ قَدِمَ فَقَالَ: اجْمَعِي لِي مَا كَانَ عِنْدَكِ، فَإِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَشْتَرِيَ مِنْ غَنَائِمِ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَأَصْحَابِهِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتُبِيحُوا وَأُصِيبَتْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ، قَالَ: فَفَشَا ذَلِكَ بِمَكَّةَ، فانْقَمَعَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ، وَأَظْهَرَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ فَرَحًا وَسُرُورًا قَالَ: وَبَلَغَ الْخَبَرُ الْعَبَّاسَ فَعَقِرَ، وَجَعَلَ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَقُومَ، قَالَ مَعْمَرٌ: فَأَخْبَرَنِي عُثْمَانُ الْجَزَرِيُّ، عَنْ مِقْسَمٍ قَالَ: فَأَخَذَ ابْنًا لَهُ يُقَالُ لَهُ: قُثَمُ، فَاسْتَلْقَى فَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ:*
*حِبِّي قُثَمْ*

*شَبِيهُ ذِي الْأَنْفِ الْأَشَمّْ*

*نَبِيِّ ذِي النَّعَمْ*

*بِرَغْمِ مَنْ رَغِمْ*



*قَالَ ثَابِتٌ: عَنْ أَنَسٍ: ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ غُلَامًا إِلَى الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ* *عِلَاطٍ: وَيْلَكَ مَا جِئْتَ بِهِ، وَمَاذَا تَقُولُ؟ فَمَا وَعَدَ اللهُ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا جِئْتَ بِهِ, قَالَ الْحَجَّاجُ بْنُ عِلَاطٍ لِغُلَامِهِ: اقْرَأْ عَلَى أَبِي الْفَضْلِ السَّلَامَ، وَقُلْ لَهُ: فَلْيَخْلُ لِي فِي بَعْضِ بُيُوتِهِ لِآتِيَهُ، فَإِنَّ الْخَبَرَ عَلَى مَا يَسُرُّهُ، فَجَاءَ غُلَامُهُ فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ بَابَ الدَّارِ، قَالَ: أَبْشِرْ يَا أَبَا الْفَضْلِ, قَالَ: فَوَثَبَ الْعَبَّاسُ فَرَحًا حَتَّى قَبَّلَ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ، فَأَخْبَرَهُ مَا قَالَ الْحَجَّاجُ، فَأَعْتَقَهُ, ثُمَّ جَاءَهُ الْحَجَّاجُ، فَأَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَدِ افْتَتَحَ خَيْبَرَ، وَغَنِمَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ، وَجَرَتْ سِهَامُ اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ، وَاصْطَفَى رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَفِيَّةَ بِنْتَ حُيَيٍّ فَاتَّخَذَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ، وَخَيَّرَهَا أَنْ يُعْتِقَهَا وَتَكُونَ زَوْجَتَهُ، أَوْ تَلْحَقَ بِأَهْلِهَا، فَاخْتَارَتْ أَنْ يُعْتِقَهَا وَتَكُونَ زَوْجَتَهُ.*
*وَلَكِنِّي جِئْتُ لِمَالٍ كَانَ لِي هَاهُنَا، أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَهُ فَأَذْهَبَ بِهِ، فَاسْتَأْذَنْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَذِنَ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا شِئْتُ، فَأَخْفِ عَنِّي ثَلَاثًا، ثُمَّ اذْكُرْ مَا بَدَا لَكَ قَالَ: فَجَمَعَتْ امْرَأَتُهُ مَا كَانَ عِنْدَهَا مِنْ حُلِيٍّ وَمَتَاعٍ، فَجَمَعَتْهُ فَدَفَعَتْهُ إِلَيْهِ، ثُمَّ انْشَمَرَ بِهِ، فَلَمَّا كَانَ بَعْدَ ثَلَاثٍ أَتَى الْعَبَّاسُ امْرَأَةَ الْحَجَّاجِ، فَقَالَ: مَا فَعَلَ زَوْجُكِ؟ فَأَخْبَرَتْهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ يَوْمَ كَذَا وَكَذَا، وَقَالَتْ: لَا يَحْزُنُكَ اللهُ يَا أَبَا الْفَضْلِ، لَقَدْ شَقَّ عَلَيْنَا الَّذِي بَلَغَكَ, قَالَ:* *أَجَلْ لَا يَحْزُنِّي اللهُ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ بِحَمْدِ اللهِ إِلَّا مَا أَحْبَبْنَا: فَتَحَ اللهُ خَيْبَرَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَجَرَتْ فِيهَا سِهَامُ اللهِ، وَاصْطَفَى رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَفِيَّةَ بِنْتَ حُيَيٍّ لِنَفْسِهِ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَكِ حَاجَةٌ فِي زَوْجِكِ فَالْحَقِي بِهِ، قَالَتْ: أَظُنُّكَ وَاللهِ صَادِقًا, قَالَ: فَإِنِّي صَادِقٌ، الْأَمْرُ عَلَى مَا أَخْبَرْتُكِ.*
*فَذَهَبَ حَتَّى أَتَى مَجَالِسَ قُرَيْشٍ وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِذَا مَرَّ بِهِمْ: لَا يُصِيبُكَ إِلَّا خَيْرٌ يَا أَبَا الْفَضْلِ, قَالَ لَهُمْ: لَمْ يُصِبْنِي إِلَّا خَيْرٌ بِحَمْدِ اللهِ، قَدْ أَخْبَرَنِي الْحَجَّاجُ بْنُ عِلَاطٍ أَنَّ خَيْبَرَ قَدْ فَتَحَهَا اللهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ، وَجَرَتْ فِيهَا سِهَامُ اللهِ، وَاصْطَفَى صَفِيَّةَ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَقَدْ سَأَلَنِي أَنْ أُخْفِيَ عَلَيْهِ ثَلَاثًا؛ وَإِنَّمَا جَاءَ لِيَأْخُذَ مَالَهُ، وَمَا كَانَ لَهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ هَاهُنَا، ثُمَّ يَذْهَبَ, قَالَ: فَرَدَّ اللهُ الْكَآبَةَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ بِالْمُسْلِمِين  َ عَلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ، وَخَرَجَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ، وَمَنْ كَانَ دَخَلَ بَيْتَهُ مُكْتَئِبًا حَتَّى أَتَوُا الْعَبَّاسَ، فَأَخْبَرَهُمُ الْخَبَرَ، فَسُرَّ الْمُسْلِمُونَ وَرَدَّ مَا كَانَ مِنْ كَآبَةٍ أَوْ غَيْظٍ، أَوْ حُزْنٍ عَلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ.*

 [5])) ((ذخائر العقبى في مناقب ذوي القربى)) (191).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 وَقَيْنُقَاعُ غَزْوُهُمْ فِي الْإِثْرِ

 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 




*كَانَ مِنْ  أَمْرِ يَهُودَ بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جَمَعَهُمْ بِسُوقِ بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: ((يَا مَعْشَرَ يَهُودَ، احْذَرُوا مِنَ اللَّهِ مِثْلَ مَا نَزَلَ بِقُرَيْشٍ مِنْ النِّقْمَةِ، وَأَسْلِمُوا؛ فَإِنَّكُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمْ أَنِّي نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ، تَجِدُونَ ذَلِكَ فِي كِتَابِكُمْ وَعَهْدِ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ)).*
*قَالُوا: يَا مُحَمَّدُ، إِنَّكَ تَرَى أَنَّا قَوْمُكَ! لَا يَغُرَّنَّكَ أَنَّكَ لَقِيتَ قَوْمًا لَا عِلْمَ لَهُمْ بِالْحَرْبِ، فَأَصَبْتَ مِنْهُمْ فُرْصَةً؛ إِنَّا وَاَللَّهِ لَئِنْ حَارَبْنَاكَ لَتَعْلَمَنَّ أَنَّا نَحْنُ النَّاسَ.*
*فَمَا نَزَلَتْ هَؤُلَاءِ الْآيَاتُ إِلَّا فِيهِمْ:*{قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَتُغْلَبُونَ وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ اِلْتَقَتَا}آل عمران: ١٢ - ١٣ *؛ أَيْ: أَصْحَابَ بَدْرٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَقُرَيْشٍ؛* {فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ} آل عمران: ١٣*.*
*فَكَانَ بَنُو قَيْنُقَاعَ أَوَّلَ يَهُودَ نَقَضُوا مَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ رَسُول الله صلّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَحَارَبُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَ بَدْرٍ وَأُحُدٍ.*
*فَلَمَّا قَالُوا مَا قَالُوا حَاصَرَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى نَزَلُوا عَلَى حُكْمِهِ، فَقَامَ إِلَيْهِ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أُبَيِّ بْنِ سَلُولَ، حِينَ أَمْكَنَ اللَّهُ َرَسُولَهُ مِنْهُمْ، فَقَالَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ، أَحْسِنْ فِي مَوَالِيَّ - وَكَانُوا حُلَفَاءَ الْخَزْرَجِ - فَأَبْطَأَ عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*
*فَقَالَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَحْسِنْ فِي مَوَالِيَّ.*
*فَأَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ.*
*فَأَدْخَلَ يَدَهُ فِي جَيْبِ دِرْعِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*
*فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((أَرْسِلْنِي))، وَغَضِبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى رَأَوْا لِوَجْهِهِ ظُلَلًا([1])، ثُمَّ قَالَ: ((وَيْحَكَ! أَرْسِلْنِي)).*
*قَالَ: لَا وَاَللَّهِ لَا أُرْسِلُكَ حَتَّى تُحْسِنَ فِي مَوَالِىَّ، أَرْبَعُ مِئَةِ حَاسِرٍ([2]), وَثَلَاثُ مِئَةِ دَارِعٍ([3]), قَدْ مَنَعُونِي مِنَ الْأَحْمَرِ وَالْأَسْوَدِ، تَحْصُدُهُمْ فِي غَدَاةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، إِنِّي وَاَللَّهِ امْرُؤٌ أَخْشَى الدَّوَائِرَ.*
*فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((هُمْ لَكَ)).*
*وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يُجْلَوْا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَتَوَلَّى ذَلِكَ عُبَادَةُ بْنُ الصَّامِتِ، فَلَحِقُوا بِأَذْرِعَاتٍ([4]).*[1])) الظلل: جمع ظُلة، وهو في الأصل السحابة، فاستعارها هنا لتغير وجه النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم.

[2])) الحاسر: الذي لا درع له.

[3])) الدارع: لابس الدرع.

[4])) *((أَذْرِعَات)): بِفَتْحِ الْهَمْزَةِ وَسُكُونِ الذَّالِ الْمُعْجَمَةِ، وَكَسْرِ الرَّاءِ، وَعَيْنٍ مُهْمَلَةٍ, وَآخِرُهُ مُثَنَّاةٌ؛ كَأَنَّهُ جَمْعُ أَذْرِعَةٍ، جَمْعُ ذِرَاعٍ, جَمْعُ قِلَّةٍ: وَهُوَ بَلَدٌ فِي أَطْرَافِ الشَّامِ. ((معجم البلدان)) (1/ 130).*
*وَهِيَ الْيَوْمَ قَرْيَةٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ «حَوْرَانَ»، دَاخِل حُدُودِ الْجُمْهُورِيَّ  ةِ السُّورِيَّةِ، قُرْبَ مَدِينَةِ «دَرْعَةَ» شَمَالًا يَدَعُهَا الطَّرِيقُ يَسَارًا وَأَنْتَ تَؤُمُّ دِمَشْقَ، وَهِيَ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ مَدِينَةِ دَرْعَةَ. ((معجم المعالم الجغرافية في السيرة)) (22).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وَذَكَرَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ سَبَبًا آخَرَ لِلْغَزْوَةِ, فَقَالَ:*
*  كَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِ بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ: أَنَّ امْرَأَةً مِنَ الْعَرَبِ قَدِمَتْ بِجَلَبٍ([1]) لَهَا، فَبَاعَتْهُ بِسُوقِ بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ، وَجَلَسَتْ إِلَى صَائِغٍ بِهَا، فَجَعَلُوا يُرِيدُونَهَا عَلَى كَشْفِ وَجْهِهَا، فَأَبَتْ، فَعَمِدَ الصَّائِغُ إِلَى طَرَفِ ثَوْبِهَا فَعَقَدَهُ إِلَى ظَهْرِهَا، فَلَمَّا قَامَتْ انْكَشَفَتْ سَوْأَتُهَا، فَضَحِكُوا بِهَا، فَصَاحَتْ, فَوَثَبَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى الصَّائِغِ فَقَتَلَهُ، وَكَانَ يَهُودِيًّا، وَشَدَّتْ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ فَقَتَلُوهُ، فَاسْتَصْرَخَ أَهْلُ الْمُسْلِمِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ، فَغَضِبَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ، فَوَقَعَ الشَّرُّ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ.*
*قُلْتُ: قَدْ يَكُونُ كِلَاهُمَا حَدَثَ. وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ.*
*وُتَوَلَّى قَبْضَ أَمْوَالِهِمْ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ*.
*قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ: وَاسْتَعْمَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فِي مُحَاصَرَتِهِ إِيَّاهُمْ: بَشِيرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْمُنْذِرِ، وَكَانَتْ مُحَاصَرَتُهُ إِيَّاهُمْ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً.*
*تَبَرُّؤُ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ رضي الله عنه مِنْ يَهُودِ بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ:*
*قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ: لَمَّا حَارَبَتْ بَنُو قَيْنُقَاعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، تَشَبَّثَ بِأَمْرِهِمْ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أُبَيِّ بْنِ سَلُولَ، وَقَامَ دُونَهُمْ, وَمَشَى عُبَادَةُ بْنُ الصَّامِتِ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَكَانَ أَحَدَ بَنِي عَوْفٍ، لَهُمْ مِنْ حِلْفِهِ مِثْلُ الَّذِي لَهُمْ مِنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أُبَيٍّ، فَخَلَعَهُمْ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَتَبَرَّأَ إِلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، وَإِلَى رَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ حِلْفِهِمْ، وَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَتَوَلَّى اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ، وَأَبْرَأُ مِنْ حِلْفِ هَؤُلَاءِ الْكُفَّارِ وَوِلَايَتِهِمْ  .*
*قَالَ: فَفِيهِ وَفِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أُبَيٍّ نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْقِصَّةُ مِنَ الْمَائِدَةِ:* {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ فَتَرَى الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ} المائدة: ٥١ - ٥٢ *؛ أَيْ لِعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أُبَيٍّ, وَقَوْلِهِ: إِنِّي أَخْشَى الدَّوَائِرَ؛* {يُسَارِعُونَ فِيهِمْ يَقُولُونَ نَخْشَى أَنْ تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ أَوْ أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَيُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا أَسَرُّوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ نَادِمِينَ} المائدة: ٥٢ *، ثُمَّ الْقِصَّةُ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى:* {إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ}الما  دة: ٥٥*. وَذَكَرَ لِتُوَلِّي عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَاَلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا، وَتَبَرُّئِهِ مِنْ بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ* *وَحِلْفِهِمْ وَوِلَايَتِهِمْ  :* {وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ}ا  مائدة: ٥٦*.([2])*[1])) الجلب: بتحريك اللَّام: كل مَا يُجلب إلى الأسواق ليباع فِيهَا.

[2])) انظر هذه التفاصيل: ((مغازي ابن إسحاق)) (313- 315), و((سيرة ابن هشام)) (2/ 47- 50), و((مغازي الواقدي)) (1/ 176- 180), و((عيون الأثر)) (1/ 343, 344).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

 

وَبَعْدُ، ضَحَّى يَوْمَ عِيدِ النَّحْرِ




*قَالَ ابْنُ سَيِّدِ النَّاسِ رحمه الله:*
*((وَفِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ: ضَحَّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِكَبْشَيْنِ، أَحَدُهُمَا عَنْ أُمَّتِهِ، وَالآخَرُ عَنْ مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ([1]))).*
*وَعَنْ أَنَسٍرضي الله عنه، قَالَ: ضَحَّى النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِكَبْشَيْنِ أَمْلَحَيْنِ، فَرَأَيْتُهُ وَاضِعًا قَدَمَهُ عَلَى صِفَاحِهِمَا، يُسَمِّي وَيُكَبِّرُ، فَذَبَحَهُمَا بِيَدِهِ([2]).*
*وَعَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ رضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: شَهِدْتُ الْأَضْحَى مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْمُصَلَّى، فَلَمَّا قَضَى خُطْبَتَهُ أَتَى بِكَبْشٍ فَذَبَحَهُ بِيَدِهِ، وَقَالَ: «بِسْمِ اللهِ, وَبِاللهِ، اللهُمَّ إِنَّ هَذَا عَنِّي، وَعَمَّنْ لَمْ يُضَحِّ مِنْ أُمَّتِي([3])».*[1])) ((عيون الأثر)) (2/ 352).

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (5558)، ومسلم (1966).

[3])) صحيح الإسناد: أخرجه أبو داوود (2795،2810)، والترمذي (1521)، وقال: *هَذَا حَدِيثٌ غَرِيبٌ مِنْ هَذَا الوَجْهِ*، وابن ماجه (3121)، وأحمد (14895)، والدارمي (1989)، وابن خزيمة (2899)، وقال الألباني في ((الإرواء)) (4/349): صحيح الإسناد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 وَغَزْوَةُ السَّوِيقِ . . . . .

 

 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 




*وَكَانَتْ غَزْوَةُ السَّوِيقِ فِي ذِي الْحَجَّةِ مِنَ الْعَامِ الثَّانِيِ لِلْهِجْرَةِ([1]).*
*((وَكَانَ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ حِينَ رَجَعَ إلَى مَكَّةَ، وَرَجَعَ فَلُّ([2]) قُرَيْشٍ مِنْ بَدْرٍ، نَذَرَ أَنْ لَا يَمَسَّ رَأْسَهُ مَاءٌ مِنْ جَنَابَةٍ([3]) حَتَّى يَغْزُوَ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَخَرَجَ فِي مِائَتي رَاكِبٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ؛ لِيَبِرَّ يَمِينَهُ، فَسَلَكَ النَّجْدِيَّةَ، حَتَّى نَزَلَ بِصَدْرِ قَنَاةٍ إلَى جَبَلٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ: ثَيْبٌ، مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ عَلَى بَرِيدٍ أَوْ نَحْوِهِ، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ، حَتَّى أَتَى بَنِي النَّضِيرِ تَحْتَ اللَّيْلِ، فَأَتَى حُيَيَّ بْنَ أَخْطَبَ، فَضَرَبَ عَلَيْهِ بَابَهُ، فَأَبَى أَنْ يَفْتَحَ لَهُ بَابَهُ وَخَافَهُ، فَانْصَرَفَ عَنْهُ إلَى سَلَّامِ بْنِ مِشْكَمٍ، وَكَانَ سَيِّدَ بَنِي النَّضِيرِ فِي زَمَانِهِ ذَلِكَ، وَصَاحِبَ كَنْزِهِمْ([4])، فَاسْتَأْذَنَ عَلَيْهِ، فَأَذِنَ لَهُ، فَقَرَّاهُ([5]) وَسَقَاهُ، وَبَطَنَ([6]) لَهُ مِنْ خَبَرِ النَّاسِ.*
*ثُمَّ خَرَجَ فِي عَقِبِ لَيْلَتِهِ حَتَّى أَتَى أَصْحَابَهُ، فَبَعَثَ رِجَالًا مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ إلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، فَأَتَوْا نَاحِيَةً* *مِنْهَا، يُقَالُ لَهَا: الْعُرَيْضُ([7])، فَحَرَقُوا فِي أَصْوَارٍ مِنْ نَخْلٍ([8]) بِهَا، وَوَجَدُوا بِهَا رَجُلًا مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ وَحَلِيفًا لَهُ فِي حَرْثٍ لَهُمَا، فَقَتَلُوهُمَا، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفُوا رَاجِعِينَ، وَنَذِرَ بِهِمْ النَّاسُ, فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي طَلَبِهِمْ، وَاسْتَعْمَلَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ بَشِيرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْمُنْذِرِ، وَهُوَ أَبُو لُبَابَةَ، حَتَّى بَلَغَ قَرْقَرَةَ الْكُدْرِ([9])، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ رَاجِعًا، وَقَدْ فَاتَهُ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ وَأَصْحَابُهُ، وَقَدْ رَأَوْا أَزْوَادًا مِنْ أَزْوَادِ الْقَوْمِ قَدْ طَرَحُوهَا فِي الْحَرْثِ يَتَخَفَّفُونَ مِنْهَا لِلنَّجَاءِ، فَقَالَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ، حَيْنَ رَجَعَ بِهِمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، أَتَطْمَعُ لَنَا أَنْ تَكُونَ غَزْوَةً؟ قَالَ: «نَعَمْ».*
*قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ: وَإِنَّمَا سُمِّيَتْ غَزْوَةَ السَّوِيقِ، لِأَنَّ أَكْثَرَ مَا طَرَحَ الْقَوْمُ مِنْ أَزْوَادِهِمْ, السَّوِيقُ([10])، فَهَجَمَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ عَلَى سَوِيقٍ كَثِيرٍ، فَسُمِّيَتْ غَزْوَةَ السَّوِيقِ([11]))).*
[1])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (2/ 44).

[2])) *الفَلُّ: المنهزم، والجميع: الْفُلُول والفُلَّال.* ((معجم العين)) (8/ 316).

[3])) قال السهيلي في ((الروض الأنف)) (5/ 271): *((**فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ أَنَّ الْغُسْلَ مِنَ الْجَنَابَةِ كَانَ مَعْمُولًا بِهِ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ بَقِيَّةً مِنْ دِينِ إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ كَمَا بَقِيَ فِيهِمْ الْحَجُّ وَالنّكَاحُ))ا ه.*

[4])) يقصد المال الَّذي كَانُوا يجمعونه لنوائبهم وَمَا يعرض لَهُم.

[5])) قراه: أَي صنع لَهُ الْقرى، وَهُوَ طَعَام الضَّيْف.

[6])) أي: أعْلَمَهُ من سرهم.

[7])) الْعُرَيْضُ: تصغير عَرْض أو عُرْض، وهو وادٍ بالمدينة. ((معجم البلدان)) (4/ 114).

[8]))* أَصْوَارِ:، هِيَ جَمْعُ صُورٍ, وَالصُّورُ نَخْلٌ مُجْتَمَعَةٌ. ((الروض الأنف)) (5/ 272).*


[9])) *قَرْقَرَةُ الكُدر: بفتح القاف، وضم الكاف, والقرقرة: قاع قبيل خيبر مما يلي المدينة على ستة أكيال من خيبر يطؤه الطريق، ويشرف عليه من الغرب جبل الصهباء، وهما في سواء الحرة، حرة النار المعروفة اليوم بحرة خيبر. انظر: ((معجم البلدان)) (4/ 326)، و((المعالم الأثيرة في السنة والسيرة)) (224).*
*قال السهيلي ((الروض الأنف)) (5/ 270): ((الْقَرْقَرَةُ: أَرْضٌ مَلْسَاءُ, وَالْكُدْرُ: طَيْرٌ فِي أَلْوَانِهَا كُدْرَةٌ؛ عُرِفَ بِهَا ذَلِكَ الْمَوْضِعُ)).*

[10])) السويق: أن تُحَمَّصَ الحنطة أو الشَّعير ثم تُطحن، وقد تمزج باللبن والعسل والسمن تُلَتُّ به.

[11])) ((سيرة ابن هشام)) (2/ 44, 45).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قوله:* 
 . . . . . . . . ثُمَّ قَرْقَرَهْ

 

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .




*أي: ثم بعد غزوة السويق كانت غزوة قَرْقَرَةِ الْكُدْرِ, إِلَى بَنِي سُلَيْمٍ وَغَطَفَانَ, لِلنِّصْفِ مِنَ الْمُحَرَّمِ، عَلَى رَأْسِ ثَلَاثَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ شَهْرًا، غَابَ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً.*
*وَكَانَ الَّذِي هَاجَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ: أَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ بِهَا جَمْعًا مِنْ غَطَفَانَ وَسُلَيْمٍ. فَسَارَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلَيْهِمْ، وَأَخَذَ عَلَيْهِمُ الطَّرِيقَ حَتَّى جَاءَ, فَرَأَى آثَارَ النَّعَمِ وَمَوَارِدَهَا، وَلَمْ يَجِدْ أَحَدًا، فَوَجَدَ رِعَاءً فِيهِمْ غُلَامٌ يُقَال لَهُ يَسَارٌ، فَسَأَلَهُمْ عَنْ النّاسِ فَقَالَ يَسَارٌ: لَا عِلْمَ لِي بِهِمْ، وَإِنّمَا نَحْنُ عُزَّابٌ([1]) فِي النَّعَمِ.*
*فَانْصَرَفَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَدْ ظَفَرَ بِالنَّعَمِ، فَانْحَدَرَ بِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَة، وَاقْتَسَمُوا غَنَائِمَهُمْ، وَكَانَتِ النَّعَمُ خَمْسُمَائَةِ بَعِيرٍ، فَأَخْرَجَ خُمُسَهُ، وَقَسَّمَ أَرْبَعَةَ أَخْمَاسِهِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ، فَأَصَابَ كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ بَعِيرَيْنِ، وَكَانُوا مِائَتَيْ رَجُلٍ، وَصَارَ يَسَارٌ فِي سَهْمِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَعْتَقَهُ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ رَآهُ يُصَلِّي، وَغَابَ رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً([2]))).*[1])) عزب الرجل بإبله إذا رعاها بعيدًا من الدار التي حل بها الحي. ((لسان العرب)) (1/ 597).

[2])) ((مغازي الواقدي)) (1/ 182، 183)، و((عيون الأثر)) (1/ 347).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أطايب الزهر

وفقك الله يا شيخ محمد، ونفع بك.. فلتستمر على هذا النهج، أدام الله عليك نعمته وفضله.

----------


## أطايب الزهر

وثمة فائدة عند قوله رحمه الله في خاتمة منظومته: وإبراهيم مات في العام الأخير              والبجلي أسلم واسمه جريروالسؤال: لماذا جاء النصُّ على جرير بن عبد الله البجلي -رضي الله عنه- دون غيره؟
والجواب: فيه نكتةٌ فقهيةٌ لطيفة، لعلنا نتدارسها - بإذن الله تعالى - إذا جئتَ على شرح هذا البيت.
وفقنا الله وإياك والمسلمين لطاعته ومرضاته.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وفقك الله يا شيخ محمد، ونفع بك.. فلتستمر على هذا النهج، أدام الله عليك نعمته وفضله.


بارك الله فيك، ونفع بك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وثمة فائدة عند قوله رحمه الله في خاتمة منظومته: وإبراهيم مات في العام الأخير              والبجلي أسلم واسمه جريروالسؤال: لماذا جاء النصُّ على جرير بن عبد الله البجلي -رضي الله عنه- دون غيره؟
> والجواب: فيه نكتةٌ فقهيةٌ لطيفة، لعلنا نتدارسها - بإذن الله تعالى - إذا جئتَ على شرح هذا البيت.
> وفقنا الله وإياك والمسلمين لطاعته ومرضاته.


نتشرف بمدارستك معنا

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

أكمل بارك الله فيك وليتك بعد الإنتهاء من الشرح تقوم بجمعه في ملف pdf أو على الأقل word إن لم يتيسر pdf
من فضلك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أكمل بارك الله فيك وليتك بعد الإنتهاء من الشرح تقوم بجمعه في ملف pdf أو على الأقل word إن لم يتيسر pdf
> من فضلك


إن شاء الله سأفعل ذلك

----------

